# العنف (ملف جرىء )



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2010)

كنت اتابع قضية السيد هشام ومحسن السكرى والفنانة التى قتلت بطريقة افلام  الرعب  الاجنبية 

وقبلها السيد الكمونى وشهداء نجع حمادى 

ووجدتنى اتامل 
ما هذا العنف 

لو حبيتم تتعرفوا معى على العنف 
بانواعة 
ولماذا يلجا الانسان للعنف 
وكيف نعالج العنف 


اجتماعيا ونفسيا 
ثم 
كنسيا 
تابعوا معى لو حبيتم


----------



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2010)

*
ظاهرة العنف
*​ ​ 
- تتعدد المواقف وتتعدد أشكالها وأنواعها لكن نهايتها تتفق في إحدى الصورتين إما الانتصار أو الهزيمة وفى كلا الحالتين أنت لم تصل إلي حل بل تتفاقم المشكلة وينشأ طرف ثالث "الكراهية" التى تؤدى إلى *العنف* فى النهاية. 


فالعنف معناه واحدآ لا يختلف "إيذاء شخص" وإلحاق الضرر به، ونجد أن *العنف* يغرس في نفس الطفل منذ صغره فهو سلوك يكتسب وينشأ مع الطفل خطوة بخطوة ليصل إلي ذروته في فترة الشباب والمراهقة وهى فترة التمرد والعنفوان. 
 *- ما هى علامات العنف؟
- بماذا تشعر عندما يتمكن منك الغضب؟*
*- ما هى دوافع العنف؟**
- هل يوجد ما يسمى بالعنف تجاه النفس؟
**- هل الغضب شيئاً طبيعياً؟*
*- علاج العنف عند النشء الصغير.*


لا يوجد تفسير واحد صريح لأسباب انتشار *العنف* بين الشباب وإنما توجد عوامل عديدة تؤدى إلي ذلك السبب الأول وراء *العنف* هو فقد الإنسان قدرته في السيطرة علي أعصابه ومشاعره سواء كرد فعل طبيعى تجاه موقف أثاره أو أذى مشاعره، أو أن تكون طبيعة في الشخص لعدم توافر صفة الصبر والمثابرة في مواجهة أبسط الأمور. 
ويعتقد الشاب الذي يميل للعنف أنه يحل مشاكله بهذه الطريقة بإخافة الآخرين واكتسابه الاحترام ... لكنه لا يعرف أن النتيجة تكون عكسية عدم احترام الآخرين والانعزال ثم كره الناس له والمرحلة النهائية عدم تخلصه من الغضب والإحباط اللذين هما أساس لك


 

** ما هى علامات العنف؟*
- فقد السيطرة علي الأعصاب كثيرآ وفي كل موقف. 
- النزعة التخريبية. 
- الشجار بالأيدى. 
- الإفراط في استخدام العقاقير والكحوليات. 
- الإقدام علي السلوك المتهور. 
- النزعة التفكيرية المستمرة في اقتراف *العنف*.
- عبارات شفهية لتهديد الآخرين. 
- الاستمتاع بإيذاء الحيوانات. 
- حمل سلاح (سكين – أداة حادة – مسدس). 



*- وإذا لاحظت تكرار هذه التصرفات، فاحتمال العنف وارد ويتمثل في: *

- تاريخ وراثى في العائلة من التصرفات العدوانية. 
- إساءة استخدام العقاقير والكحوليات *..* 
- مصاحبة أصدقاء السوء. 
- الولع باقتناء الأسلحة. 
- كلمات التهديد للآخرين. 
- فقد السيطرة علي التصرفات عند الغضب. 
- الانسحاب من الأصدقاء. 
- الشعور بالوحدة والرفض. 
- التنمر لتصرفات الآخرين. 
- ضعف الآداء المدرسي. 
- فقد الاحترام من الآخرين والشعور بذلك. 
- الفشل في الاعتراف بحقوق الآخرين. 

** بماذا تشعرعندما يتمكن منك الغضب؟*
*- ستشعر بالآتى عندما يتمكن منك الغضب:*
*-** علامات الغضب:*
- شد فى العضلات. 
- ازدياد ضربات القلب. 
- تغير في التنفس. 
- احمرار الوجه. 
- الارتعاش. 
- اضطرابات بالمعدة. 
- تخبط في الحركات. 
- ارتفاع نبرة الصوت. 

*- يمكنـك أن تبتعـد عـن حـافة العنف، بتقليل نسبة الإدريتالين المسئول عن دقات قلبك السريعة:*
- التركيز علي التنفس، مع أخذ أنفاس بطيئة وعميقة. 
- تخيل نفسك علي الشاطئ أو أى مكان يشعرك بالهدوء. 
- التفكير في أى شئ آخر كان يساعدك علي الاسترخاء فيما مضي. 
*- أخبر نفسك بهذه الكلمات: *
"عليك بالهدوء ... 
لا تعطى لهم الفرصة أن يستفزوك ... 
أنا أقوى منهم ...".
- فكر في العواقب قبل أن تقدم علي عمل أى شئ. 
- حاول أن تجد مبررآ أو تفسيرآ للشخص الذي استفزك-. 
- لا تجادل أمام الآخرين. 
- اجعل هدفك هو هزيمة المشكلة وليس الشخص الذي أغضبك. 
- لا تجعل الغضب يسيطر عليك-. 

** ما هى دوافع العنف؟*
*- ما هو السبب الذي يدفعك أن تشعل نيران العنف؟ *
*- الإجابة ليست بسيطة كما يتخيل البعض، لكن الكثير يرجعها إلي واحدة أو أكثر من الأسباب التالية:*

 

*1- التعبير عن النفس: *
يستخدم البعض لغة *العنف* للتحرر من مشاعر الغضب والإحباط التى تدور بداخلهم، لأنهم لا يجدون إجابات علي المشاكل التى يواجهونها وبالتالى يجدون هذا المخرج في إطلاق سراح غضبهم والذي يترجم في صورة *العنف*. 


*2- وسيلة للمناورة:*
والمناورة هنا للسيطرة علي الآخرين أو للوصول إلي شئ يريدونه. 


*3- وسيلة لأخذ الثأر والانتقام:*
يكون الثأر والانتقام مبررآ لأشخاص آخرين، سواء للدفاع عن فرد يهتم به أو الانتقام من شخص قام بإيذائه. 
*4- سلوك مكتسب:*
مثله في ذلك مثل باقى السلوك المكتسبة، يتعلمها الشخص بمرور الوقت لكن من السهل تغييرها. 

* وبما أنه لا يوجد سبب واحد سهل يؤدى إلي *العنف*، فلا يوجد حل واحد سهل له أيضآ. والأسهل والأفضل هو أن نتعرف علي مصادره والعلامات المنذرة بظهوره سواء في نفسك أو فيمن حولك. 

*- مصادر العنف:*
- الأصدقاء. 
- الاحتياج إلي الاحترام والاهتمام. 
- عدم تقدير النفس. 
- مرحلة طفولة بدون اهتمام أو إساءة في التعامل. 
- سهولة الحصول علي الأسلحة. 

** هل يوجد ما يسمى بالعنف تجاه النفس؟ *
*-** ظاهرة العنف تجاه النفس: *
عندما يفشل الشخص في التخلص من شحنات الغضب التى تملأه بممارسة *العنف* علي الآخرين، يتحول إلي النفس والذي يترجم في صورة شائعة (الانتحار). وهناك علامات تنذر بممارسة *العنف* تجاه النفس:
- محاولات سابقة للانتحار. 
- إساءة استخدام العقاقير والكحوليات. 
- التطرف بالتفكير للانتحار أو التخلص من الحياة. 
- اللجوء إلي العزلة. 
- تقلب المزاج. 
- تغير في عادات الأكل أو النوم. 
- فقد الأمل. 
- الشعور بالذنب. 
- عدم تقدير النفس. 
- عدم السيطرة علي السلوك. 
- سلوك عدوانى مندفع. 
- ضعف الآداء الدراسي. 
- فقد الاهتمام بكثير من الأشياء. 
- عدم ممارسة النشاط المعتاد. 
- الوقوع في مشاكل مع الآخرين. 
- طلب الكمال. 
- التخلى عن امتلاك الأشياء. 
- عدم وجود نظرة مستقبلية في الحديث مع الآخرين. 

*- ويتم ملاحظة مثل هذه العلامات عند:*
1- موت أو انتحار صديق أو أحد أفراد العائلة. 
2- صراع مع الآباء، أو فشل علاقة عاطفية. 
والتفكير في الانتحار يأتى من ألم نفسي يشعر به الشخص، وهو المنفذ للهروب من هذه الآلام. وإذا كان هناك شخص محبط يتحدث أمامك عن الانتحار يجب أن تأخذ حديثه بجدية بالغة ولا تتعامل معه كأنه سر لأنك ستفقده طيلة العمر. 

** هل الغضب شيئآ طبيعيآ؟*
*-** معنى الغضب:*
*- الغضب حالة وجدانية طبيعية: *
الغضب حالة وجدانية يمر بأى شخص عندما يتعرض للإحباط أو الفشل أو حتى الخيانة. لكن من غير المعقول أو الطبيعى أن تحوله إلي عنف يدمر حياتك، فمن حقك أن تغضب وأن تتمرد لأنه عاطفة قوية تختبر ردود أفعالك للمواقف، لكن الأهم أن تكون استجابتك علي نحو ملائم. 

*- الطرق الصحية للتعامل مع الغضب:*
- تعلم كيف تتحدث عن أحاسيسك، إذا تخشي من ذلك أو من إيجاد الكلمات الصحيحة التى تعبر عما يجول بداخلك، حاول أن تتحدث مع شخص ملائم يفهمك جيدآ. 
- عبر عن نفسك بهدوء، عبر بطريقة نقدية، عبر بغضب، بيأس بحزن لكن بدون أن تفقد أعصابك. اسأل نفسك دائمآ إذا كان رد فعلك منطقى ومقبول. 
- استمع للآخرين بإنصات، مع الاستجابة لهم بدون إظهار غضب إذا تلقيت شيئآ سلبيآ، اسأل نفسك دائمآ عما إذا كنت تفهم
وجهة نظر الشخص المتحدث إليك بطريقة صحيحة. 
- تفاوض بشأن حل المشكلة التى تواجهك بدلآ من إلقاء اللوم علي الطرف الآخر. 

** علاج العنف عند النشء الصغير:*
الأطفال أو النشء الصغير بوجه عام هم أكثر العناصر البشرية تأثراً بهذه الظاهرة، فإذا تعلم الطفل في صغره أو شاهد سلوكاً غير حميد يؤثر عليه بالسلب فيما بعد وفيما يتبعه من أنماط في حياته. لماذا لا نرفض *العنف* ونعلم أطفالنا وأجيالنا الجدد كلمة أخرى نضيفها إلي جانب هذه الكلمة "*العنف*" وهى "عدم" التي تعطي معني انعدام الشيء وعدم تواجده أو أن نستخدم المعني المضاد لها وهو السلاسة والتعامل مع الأمور بحكمة وهدوء؟ وأظن أن الإنسان الذي يلجأ إلي *العنف* هو إنسان ضعيف في اللغة يحتاج إلي تعلم كلمات جديدة ... "بمعني آخر يحتاج إلى دروس لكى يتعلمها" 



*- أولاً الدرس الأول: *لابد وأن يتعلم النشء الصغير من خلاله كلمة جديدة هي "عدم *العنف*" مع تقديم شرح وافٍ لهذه الكلمة أي علي الأقل تفسير مبسط حتى يستطيع التعامل معها وتكرارها. ومعني هذه الكلمة "رفض استخدام الاعتداء الشفهي أو الجسدي الذى يسود ويسيطر علي تعاملاتنا اليومية مع كافة الأشخاص. كما تعني هذه الكلمة أيضاً حل الصراعات التي توجد من حولنا بكافة مشاكلها وأنماطها، ففي المنزل مثلاً نجد استخدام *العنف* المتمثل في العقوبة الجسدية التي يمارسها الآباء علي أبنائهم (ضرب الأطفال). وينطوي عدم استخدام *العنف* أيضاً علي أن نتعلم ونمارس السيطرة علي النفس وإلا سنفقد أعصابنا في أى موقف نتعرض فيه للضغوط.


*- ثانياً الدرس الثاني:* كيفية تجنب *العنف* مع أبنائنا من خلال دراسة الأسباب المؤدية لذلك، لأنه للأسف يستخدمه العديد منا علي أنه إحدى وسائل التسلية والمتعة. 


1- لابد من إيلاء اهتمام كبير لوسائل الترفيه والتسلية التي تعلم الأبناء *العنف* فدائماً نجد أن القصص التي تقدم في أفلام الأطفال عبارة "عن خير وشر" أي أنه هناك شخص شرير يحارب شخص خير وتدور أحداث القصة في الصراع الذي يدور بينهما ولا يتم الانتصار علي هذا الشخص الشرير إلا من خلال *العنف*. 


2- ألعاب الفيديو "الفيديو جيم" كما يطلقون عليها، يكون مضمونها أيضاً بطل ما يحارب عدو له إلي أن ينتصر عليه، وإذا لم يخوض البطل أية معارك خلال اللعبة ستجد بعض الإيماءات التي تدل علي الشر والصراع مثل: ضحكات الشر، وكلمات التهديد فالعنف ليس جسدي فقط وإنما معنوي أيضاً، فلابد أن نعلم أبناءنا عدم التجرد من الصفات الإنسانية.. فأنت تعلمهم منذ الصغر علي السلوك الحميدة ثم تجد من يهدمها!! 


3- القصص أو الكتب التعليمية التي تحتوي علي سرد الأحداث المليئة بالحروب دون ذكر أوقات السلم أو تجاهل الجهود السلمية الناجحة بدون استخدام الحروب في حل الصراعات. 


4- ممارسة الرياضة العنيفة هي أيضاً من أحد الأسباب التي تدمر أجسامنا ولا تساعد علي بنائها. 
5- انتشار بعض العادات السيئة مثل: شرب الكحوليات، تدخين السجائر، أو إساءة استعمال العقاقير يساهم في انتشار *العنف* وخاصة بين الشباب أو النشء الصغير لأنها تخرج الإنسان عن شعوره وتذهب بعقله.

 

6- الأسلوب الخاطئ الذي يتبعه الآباء في حياتهم اليومية من انشغال الأم والأب بأعباء الحياة، أو عدم استقرار الحياة بينهما وممارسة الشجار أمام الأبناء دون أن يعوا أن ذلك له تأثير سلبي لأن الطفل يفهم كل شيء يدور حوله بل يتعلم السلوك الخاطئ أسرع من السلوك الصحيح. 



*- ثالثاً الدرس الثالث:* التفريق بين الكلمتين "*العنف*" وفي مقابلها عدم *العنف*. لكي تضيف كلمة عدم *العنف* لابد وأن تعي أولاً معني *العنف* وتراه لكي تتجنبه. أذكر *العنف* أمام أطفالك للتفريق بين مميزاته ومساوئه، علمهم كيف يحبون أعدائهم ولكن في نفس الوقت لا يثقون بهم. والشيء المنطقي هو استحالة السيطرة الكاملة علي أعصابك، وقد يخطئ الآباء أحياناً في نفاذ صبرهم مع الأبناء. 


*- رابعاً الدرس الرابع:* تعلم كيف تتحمل ما تتبعه من أساليب خاطئة في التربية وذلك عن طريق بذل المزيد من المجهود لتعليم الطفل قيم جديدة حميدة.








المصدر :http://www.feedo.net/raisingchildren/caringforchildren/VoilancePhenomena.htm​


----------



## النهيسى (4 مارس 2010)

*

شكرا للموضوع الرائع والمجهود الرب يباركك

-------------
تعلم كيف تتحمل ما تتبعه من أساليب خاطئة 
في التربية 
وذلك عن طريق بذل المزيد من المجهود لتعليم
 الطفل قيم جديدة حميدة.

*


----------



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2010)

إن لجان التخطيط والبحث التابعة لجمعية الطب النفسي الأمريكية والخاصة بإعداد الدليل التشخيصي والإحصائي الخامس للاضطرابات النفسية والعقلية (والذي يتوقع صدوره عام 2012) قامت بفحص مجموعة من الاضطرابات العلاقاتية التي ظهرت مؤخرًا في صور متعددة والتي تتضمن اضطراب الصراعات الزوجية دون استخدام العنف اضطراب سوء المعاملة الزوجية (_Marital Conflict Disorder Without Violence_ or _Marital Abuse Disorder) (اضطراب الصراعات الزوجية باستخدام العنف Marital Conflict Disorder With Violence_).[10] أولاً، يذهب في بعض الأحيان الأزواج الذين يعانون من اضطراب في علاقاتهم الزوجية إلى مراكز العناية النفسية الإكلينيكية لأنهم يدركون مدى درجة الاستياء الذي دام طويلاً من علاقاتهم الزوجية، لذا فإنهم يُقْدمون على استشارة الإخصائي النفسي الإكلينيكي في تلك المراكز من تلقاء أنفسهم أو إثر إحالتهم من قِبَل أحد الممارسين لمجال الرعاية الصحية ذوي الخبرة. ثانيًا، يشوب العلاقة الزوجية عنفًا خطيرًا للغاية و_الذي يتمثل غالبًا في "ضرب الزوج للزوجة ضربًا مبرحًا"._ [11] وفي مثل هذه الحالات، تكون غرفة الطوارئ أو السلطة القانونية في الغالب هي أول من يخطر الإخصائي النفسي الإكلينيكي بهذا الأمر. والأهم من ذلك أن العنف الزوجي يمثل أحد العوامل الرئيسية التي تؤدي إلى التعرض للمخاطر بشكل كبير، حيث أنه قد يسبب إصابات بالغة وقد يفضي في بعض الأحيان إلى الوفاة، وتكون السيدات اللاتي يعانين من حدة العنف في الحياة الزوجية أكثر عرضة للإصابات الخطيرة التي قد تلحق بهن أو للقتل (وذلك وفقًا لدراسة أجراها المجلس الاستشاري الوطني عام 2000 لمناهضة سلوك العنف الممارس ضد المرأة National Advisory Council on Violence Against Women 2000)." [12] ويضيف الباحثون القائمون على هذه الدراسة أن هناك الآن جدلاً كبيرًا حول ما إذا كان من الأفضل أن نعتبر العنف الزوجي الذي يمارسه الرجل ضد المرأة هو انعكاس للاضطراب النفسي المرضي الذي يعاني منه الرجل ورغبته في التحكم في زوجته أم لا أو ما إذا كانت هناك قاعدة تجريبية وفائدة إكلينيكية من وراء تشخيص هذه الحالات باعتبارها اضطرابات علاقتية".[12] وينبغي أن تتضمن النصائح التي تقدم للإخصائي النفسي الإكلينيكي بشأن تشخيص _اضطراب العلاقة الزوجية_ أهمية قيامهم بتقييم درجة العنف الفعلي أو المحتمل الذي يمارسه الرجال بصورة منتظمة مثلما يقيِّمون احتمالية حدوث حالات الانتحار لدى مرضى الاكتئاب. وعلاوة على ذلك، فإنه ينبغي أن يولي الإخصائيون النفسيون الإكلينيكيون اهتمامًا بالغًا بالزوجة التي تعرضت للضرب المبرح من قبل زوجها وألا يتغافلوا عنها خاصة بعد انفصالها عن زوجها، حيث تشير بعض المعلومات إلى أن الفترة التي تلي الطلاق مباشرةً هي الفترة العصيبة التي تتعرض فيها النساء لأكبر كم من مخاطر. ذلك، حيث يقوم العديد من الرجال بمطاردة زوجاتهم ومحاولة ضربهن وإلحاق الضرر بهن سعيًا وراء إعادتهن للحياة الزوجية مرًة أخرى أو معاقبتهن على الانفصال. ويمكن استكمال التقييمات الأولية الخاصة بالعوامل التي من المحتمل أن تؤدي إلى سلوك العنف في العلاقة الزوجية من خلال إجراء مقابلات قياسية واستطلاعات للرأي، حيث كانت تعد من المصادر الفعالة والموثوق بنتائجها في عملية اكتشاف العنف الزوجي بطريقة تتسم بالمنهجية بصورة أكبر." [12] ويختتم القائمون على هذه الدراسة قولهم - فيما يتعلق بالزيجات التي يشوبها العنف - بما يطلقون عليه "أحدث المعلومات" [13] والتي كانت تعني أن "مع مرور الوقت ربما يقل معدل سلوك العنف الذي يمارسه الرجل ضد زوجته، سواء في صورة الضرب أو غيره، حيث إنه ربما يكون قد نجح بالفعل في تخويف وتهديد زوجته. ولا يزال سلوك العنف خطرًا قويًا يهدد العلاقة الزوجية التي كان يعد العنف سمة من سماتها الرئيسية في الماضي. ومن ثم، يكون العلاج النفسي في هذه الحالات ضروريًا للغاية، فليس من المفترض أن ينتظر الإخصائي النفسي الإكلينيكي ويقف موقف المشاهد حتى تشتد ظاهرة العنف في العلاقة الزوجية." تتمثل أهم أولويات الطب الإكلينيكي في حماية الزوجة حيث أنها الأكثر تعرضًا لمخاطر العنف، ويتحتم أن يكون الإخصائيون النفسيون الإكلينيكيون على وعي تام بأن دعمهم لتوكيد الزوجة التي تتعرض للضرب من قبل زوجها لنفسها والإصرار على حقها في ذلك ربما يؤدي إلى تعرضها إلى المزيد من الضرب أو حتى الوفاة. وإنه لمن المهم في هذا الصدد إدراك ماهية الآثار الجانبية المتناقضة المصاحبة لتناول بعض الأدوية المسكنة والمهدئة. فيمكن أن تحدث مضاعفات خطيرة عند استخدام هذه الأدوية المسكنة والمهدئة مما يؤدي إلى وقوع تأثير مضاد مع التأثير المقصود. لقد أعلن البروفيسور "مالكوم لادر" (Malcolm Lader) بمعهد الطب النفسي في لندن أن نسبة وقوع تلك التأثيرات المضادة قد بلغت حوالي %5 حتى مع الاستعمال قصير المدى لهذه للأدوية المسكنة والمهدئة.[14] ومن الجدير بالذكر أن التفاعل المضاد الناجم عن تناول تلك الأدوية والتي تسفر عن نتائج متناقضة قد يتضمن الشعور بالاكتئاب المصحوب أو غير المصحوب بالرغبة في الانتحار وحالات الفوبيا المرضية والعدوانية والسلوك العنيف وفي بعض الأحيان يتم تشخيص الأعراض بصورة خاطئة مثل تشخيص مرض الذهان. [15][16]


المصدر :http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/عنف


----------



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2010)

الحرب 



هي حالة من العنف الذي طال أمده والصراع المسلح الكبير الذي يشترك فيه مجموعتان أو أكثر من الأفراد وعادًة ما يكون تحت رعاية حكومة الدولة. تُشَن الحرب كوسيلة لحل النزاعات الإقليمية وغيرها من النزاعات الأخرى، مثل حرب العدوان التي يخوضها البعض للغزو واحتلال الأراضي أو نهب الموارد، أو الحرب التي تُشن للدفاع عن الوطن أو الحرب التي تُشن لقمع محاولات مجموعة متمردة من أبناء الدولة الانفصال عنها. لقد ازدادت حدة وبشاعة الحروب المهلكة في الآونة الأخيرة على نحو ثابت وذلك منذ اندلاع الثورة الصناعية. وقد وصل عدد ضحايا الحرب العالمية الأولى من المصابين والقتلى لما يزيد عن 40 مليون فرد في حين أن عدد ضحايا الحرب العالمية الثانية زاد عن 70 مليون فرد. وعلى الرغم من ذلك، يرى البعض أن العدد الفعلي لحالات الوفيات الناجمة عن الحرب قد انخفض مقارنةً بالقرون الماضية. أعلن "لورانس إتش كيلي" - وهو أستاذ بجامعة إلينوي - في كتابه _War Before Civilization_ أن نسبة الضحايا في المجتمعات القبلية قد بلغت %87 وذلك لتزايد أعداد الحروب فيما بينهم عن مرة واحدة في العام الواحد وأن %65 من تلك المجتمعات كانت تخوض معارك بصورة مستمرة. كما أن معدل المصادمات التي كانت تقع بين العشائر المتجاورة والتي كانت بمثابة حرب مستوطنة بهذا الإقليم أدى إلى ارتفاع معدل الضحايا والخسائر في الأرواح إلى أكثر من %60 مقارنًة بنسبة الضحايا التي تنجم عن الحروب الحديثة والتي تقدر بـ %1.[21] ويوافق "ستيفن بينكر" على هذا الرأي محررًا أن "في العنف القبلي تكون الاشتباكات متكررة الحدوث بصورة كبيرة وتكون نسبة الرجال الذين يقاتلون من تعداد السكان كبيرة ومعدلات الوفاة في كل معركة تكون أعلى من المعركة السابقة". [22] ويقدم المؤلف "جيرد دياموند" (Jared Diamond) - في كتبه التي حازت على عدة جوائز Guns, Germs and Steel, The Third Chimpanzee - أدلة اجتماعية وأخرى تتعلق بالجنس البشري على ارتفاع نسبة الحروب الكبيرة نتيجًة لتقدم وسائل التكنولوجيا وتقدم دول المدينة. كما أدى نهوض الزراعة إلى زيادة كبيرة في عدد الأفراد سكان الأقاليم أكثر من عدد الأفراد الذين يستوطنون المجتمعات التي تقوم على الصيد والبحث عن الطعام مما سمح بظهور فئات معينة في المجتمع مثل الجنود وصانعي الأسلحة. ومن جانب آخر، تفضي الصراعات القبلية التي تنشب بالمجتمعات البدائية إلى قتل كل من يعارضها (بخلاف الأطفال والنساء) بدلاً من الغزو أو الأسر والعبودية الأمر الذي جعل تلك المجتمعات صغيرة العدد ولا تستطيع تكوين مجتمعات كبيرة.


----------



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2010)

لقد مثلت الأيديولوجيات السياسية والدينية 




السبب الرئيسي للعنف الذي نشب بين الأشخاص عبر التاريخ.[23] وغالبًا ما يتهم الأيديولوجيون الآخرين بالعنف زورًا، مثل التنديد باليهود والقول إنهم يستخدمون دم البشر في العديد من الأعياد والطقوس الدينية والاتهامات التي تعود إلى القرون الوسطى الخاصة بممارسة السحر على النساء والرسوم الكاريكاتورية الخاصة بالرجال الزنوج والتي تصفهم بأنهم "رجال يتسمون بالعنف والوحشية" 



والتي بررت سن قوانين التميز العرقي ضد الزنوج 



في أواخر التسعينات بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية [24] والاتهامات التي وجهت مؤخرًا ضد مالكي مراكز الرعاية ولبعض الأفراد الآخرين فيما يتعلق بممارسة أنشطة عبدة الشيطان يوميًا في هذه المراكز.




ينظر كل من مؤيدي ومعأرضي ما يُعرف باسم الحرب على الإرهاب في القرن الواحد والعشرين إلى هذه الحرب باعتبارها حرب دينية وأيديولوجية. [25] وضع "فيتوريو بفاتشي" (Vittorio Bufacch) مفهومين حديثين مختلفين للعنف. وصف المفهوم الأول للعنف بـ "التصور المعتدل لمفهوم العنف" حيث يتسم سلوك العنف المتعمد في هذه الحالة بالاستخدام المفرط للقوة أو القوة المدمرة. أما بالنسبة للمفهوم الثاني، فقد وصفه بـ "التصور الشامل لمفهوم العنف" والذي يشتمل على انتهاك الحقوق بما فيها قائمة طويلة من الاحتياجات الإنسانية.[26] وتنعكس هذه المفاهيم في 




الصراعات التي دارت بين "اليساريين" المعارضين للنظام الرأسمالي و"اليمينيين" المؤيدين للنظام الرأسمالي. يؤكد المعارضون للنظام الرأسمالي أن الرأسمالية تعد من أشكال العنف. وكذلك أيضًا، يرون أن السبب الوحيد وراء استمرار وجود الملكية الخاصة والتجارة والمصلحة والربح حتى الآن هو دفاع الشرطة عنهم باستخدام أساليب العنف. ويرون بالإضافة إلى ذلك أن الاقتصادات الرأسمالية تحتاج إلى الحرب حتى تستطيع أن تنتشر وتتوسع بصورة أكبر.[27] ويرفض العديد من الأشخاص وصف أي شكل من أشكال الضرر المادي الذي يلحق بالممتلكات بالعنف.[28] وبالمثل، ينتقد بشدة معارضو النظام الرأسمالي ما يطلقون عليه اسم العنف الهيكلي والذي يشير إلى أحد أشكال العنف الذي تقوم من خلاله المؤسسات الاجتماعية بقتل الأفراد ببطء حيث أنها تمنعهم من إشباع احتياجاتهم الأساسية الأمر الذي من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى الصراعات الاجتماعية وانتشار العنف بالمجتمع.
يتوخى أنصار الرأسمالية الحذر عند استخدام التعريف الشامل للعنف الذي يستلزم من الدولة وهيئاتها المختصة بتفعيل القوانين المناهضة لسلوك العنف أن تفي بالاحتياجات كافة التي يحرمها العنف الهيكلي. وعلى الرغم من ذلك، فإنه بخلاف هؤلاء النقاد المؤيدين لنظام الدولة الرأسمالي، Bruce Bawer يُعلن مؤيدو الأسواق الحرة أن قوانين الدولة التي يتم تنفيذها بعنف بهدف التدخل في تلك الأسواق هي السبب وراء العديد من المشكلات التي ينسبها معارضو النظام الرأسمالي للعنف الهيكلي.[29] 




لقد بشر معظم رجال الدين والأفراد البارزين عبر عصور التاريخ، مثل "مهاتما غاندي"، بقدرة البشر على التخلص من العنف الذي يمارسه الأفراد وقدرتهم على تنظيم المجتمعات باستخدام الطرق التي لا يشوبها تمامًا أي نوع من أنواع العنف. وقد كتب "غاندي" ذات مرة قائلاً: "إن المجتمع الذي يتم تنظيمه ومراقبته وإدارته على أساس يخلو من العنف تمامًا سيكون أفضل مجتمع مثالي على الإطلاق".[30] وتتضمن الأيديولوجيات السياسية الحديثة التي تتبنى وجهات نظر مماثلة عددًا من المذاهب والمبادئ السلمية المختلفة مثل مذهب الإرادة ومذهب تبادل المنفعة ومذهب الفوضوية ومذهب الإرادة الحرة.


المصدر :http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/عنف


----------



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2010)

الرياضة وإثارة أحداث العنف


يُمثل العنف على وجه العموم جزءًا من الأحداث الرياضية حيث يرتبط بها في كل مكان وزمان. وقد كان هذا الأمر سائدًا للغاية في اليونان خلال دورة الألعاب الأوليمبية حيث كانت تعتبر المصارعة والملاكمة من الرياضات المسلية. وقد كان يتسابق الأفراد حتى الموت في مثل تلك الألعاب. وتعد روما من أشهر الأمثلة الأخرى على ذلك حيث كان المصارعون الرومانالمصارعون الرومان يتسابقون حتى الموت في ألعاب مع الحيوانات ومع متصارعين آخرين حتى يقتل أحدهما الآخر. أما في مجال التمثيل، فكان أيضًا من المحتمل أن يقتل الممثلون بالفعل ممثل أو دبلير في المشاهد التي تؤدى على خشبة المسرح وتتطلب قتل شخص بطريقة عنيفة. وفي آسيا، أصبحت فنون المصارعة أو القتال بمثابة رياضة تمارس وأسلوب حياة للهواة. وحاليًا، تندرج الملاكمة ومصارعة المحترفين والعديد من فنون القتال وفنون المصارعة والقتال المختلطة ضمن مجموعة من الألعاب العنيفة التي أصبحت من أشكال التسلية والمتعة على مستوى العالم



المصدر :http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/عنف


----------



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2010)

ظاهرة العنف في وسائل الإعلام

_لمعلومات أكثر: Media violence research_ في بعض الأحيان، كانت الرقابة الحكومية تتناول العنف بالحديث في وسائل الإعلام. وفي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، تراقب لجنة الاتصالات الفيدرالية (FCC) الإذاعة والتلفزيون، كما تقوم بذلك الهيئة الكندية للإذاعة والتلفزيون والاتصالات (CRTC) بكندا. وكذلك أيضًا، تكون وسائل الإعلام ذاتية الرقابة من خلال العديد من لجان تصنيف الأفلام وهيئة تصنيف برامج التسلية وألعاب الفيديو.
كما مثَّل ما تضمنه محتوى ألعاب الفيديو من عنف النقطة الأساسية التي أثارت الجدل بين الكثير حول ألعاب الفيديو. ويرى النقاد مثل "ديف جروسمان" و"جاك طومسون" أن العنف في الألعاب يجعل الأطفال يعتادون على ارتكاب أفعال غير أخلاقية.



المصدر :  http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B9%D9%86%D9%81


----------



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2010)

أمثلة تاريخية للعنف


لقد سجل التاريخ العديد من الأمثلة الشائعة والخاصة بأعمال العنف. ونورد فيما يلي قائمة موجزة تعرض بعض أمثلة العنف التي ارتكبت على نطاق واسع عبر التاريخ. *حملات "يوليوس قيصر"* العسكرية قتل أكثر من مليون شخص (من المحتمل مقتل مليون فرد في أربعة دول من دول الغال) وتم استعباد مليون فرد آخر إثر أسرهم، وخضعت 300 قبيلة لحكم "يوليوس قيصر" ودمرت 800 مدينة من بلاد الغال خلال الحروب الغالية (فرنسا حاليًا). كما لقي جميع سكان مدينة أفريكوم (Avaricum) (مدينة بورجيه حاليًا) (40000 في مجملهم) مصرعهم في مذبحة شهيرة.[36] وخلال حملة "يوليوس قيصر" ضد قبيلة Helvetii (سويسرا حاليًا) دمرت تقريبًا %60 من القبيلة وتم أسر واستعباد %20 من أهلها.[37] *ثورة بوديكا* Boudica (d. 60/61AD) الملكة "بوديكا" قامت "بوديكا" ملكة قبيلة آيسينيالسلتية في بريطانيا بهجوم مباغت لسحق القوات الرومانية وذلك بمساعدة أهل قبيلتها في مقاطعة نورفولك الإنجليزية، التي كانت تخضع لاحتلال القوات الرومانية في هذا الوقت، والذين قادوا ثورة كبيرة تتألف من العديد من القبائل في مواجهة قوات الاحتلال التابعة للإمبراطورية الرومانية. كما أدت هذه الثورة إلى تدمير مدينة Camulodunum (مدينة كولشيستر وهي أقدم مستوطنة للجنود الرومان المطلق سراحهم) ومدينة Londinium (لندن) ومدينة فيرولاميوم Verulamium (موقع مدينة سانت البانـز). ويقال أنه في هذه المدن الثلاثة سالفة الذكر والتي تم تدميرها قد لقي العديد من الأشخاص مصرعهم حيث تراوح عددهم بين 70000 و80000 شخص. ويقول المؤرخ الروماني "تاسيتوس" أن سكان القبائل السلتية لم يكن لهم مصلحة وراء أخذ أو بيع السجناء، ولكنهم كانوا يقتلونهم بالشنق أو بالحرق أو بالصلب. وتقدم راوية "كاسيوس ديو" المزيد من التفاصيل الخاصة بعمليات القتل الوحشية التي كان يقتل بها الأفراد، فقد كانوا يقتلون النساء النبلاء من علية القوم بوضعهن على الخوازيق ثم يقومون بقطع أثدائهن "بينما كانوا يقومون بتقديم القرابين ويقيمون المأدبات والولائم، هذا علاوة على إتيانهم لبعض أعمال الفسق والفجور" في الأماكن المقدسة خاصًة في بساتين أندراست Andraste.[38][39] 




*حملة البيجينسيون* (هي الحملة الصليبية الخامسة) كانت _حملة البيجينسيون_ أو _الحملة الصليبية على الكاثار_ (1209-1229) حملة عسكرية دامت لمدة عشرين عامًا وكان أول من نادى بقيام تلك الحملة بابا الفاتيكان إنوسينت الثالث (Pope Innocent III) بابا الكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية وذلك من أجل القضاء على هرطقةالكثاريين المتمثلين في بعض الفرق المسيحية المنشقة بإقليم لانجيدوك الفرنسي. وكانت مدينة بيزيرز (Béziers) تمثل قلعة لانجيدوك وحصنها المنيع الخاص بطائفة الكثاريين وهي أول مدينة تم سلبها تدميرها في 22 يوليو عام 1209. وفي المذبحة الدامية التي تلت هذه الأحداث، فإنه لم ينجو أحد منها على الإطلاق حتى هؤلاء الذين احتموا بالكنائس ولجئوا إليها. وقد كان قائد هذه الحملة الصليبية مفوض البابا "أرند أمري" (Papal Legate Arnaud-Amaury) (أو "أرند أملاريكس" Arnald Amalaricus، رئيس دير الرهبان التابع للكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية في منطقة سيتو الفرنسية Citeaux). وعندما سأل أحد الصليبيين هذا القائد بمجرد دخول المدينة عن كيف يستطيع التمييز بين الكاثوليكيين وبين الكثاريين المهرطقين، أجاب بقولته المشهورة "اقتلهم جميعًا والرب سيعرف عباده"، _"Neca eos omnes. Deus suos agnoscet."_ [40] ووفقًا لـ"قيصريوس الهسترباخي" (Caesarius of Heisterbach)، هرطقة القرون الوسطى، "بعد الاستيلاء على المدينة الأمر الذي أودى بحياة الآلاف من المدافعين عن المدينة، استجوب المحققون ما يقرب من 450 مهرطق وادعى العديد منهم أنهم من الكاثوليك المتمسكين بعقيدتهم وليسوا من المهرطقين. وخشية احتمال أن يكونوا كاذبين كان المحققون يقومون بطرح العديد من الأسئلة على هؤلاء الأشخاص حتى يتم الإيقاع بهم في حالة كونهم غير صادقين.[41] وفي النهاية، تسببت حملة البيجينسيون في قتل ما يقدر بمليون شخص ليسوا فقط من المهرطقين ولكن من معظم سكان جنوب فرنسا. [42] 





*الإمبراطورية المغولية* نقلاً عن "إريك مرجوليس" يعلق "آدم جونز" في كتابه _Genocide: A Comprehensive Introduction_، قائلاً إنه في القرن الثالث عشر كان فرسان المغول الذين كان يقودهم الفاتح والإمبراطور المغولي "جنكيز خان" _قتلة اشتهروا بإبادة شعوب بأكملها_ تاركين فقط أرض خربة مدمرة غير آهلة بالسكان وفارغة وليس بها سوى عظام ورفات الموتى وآثار الدمار.[43] وصفت العديد من المصادر القديمة الغزوات التي قادها "جنكيز خان" بأنها كانت لم تخلف وراءها سوى الدمار الشامل بدرجة لم يسبق لها مثيل من قبل في الأقاليم الجغرافية التي كانوا يتجهون إليها في فتوحاتهم وغزواتهم؛ ومن ثم من المحتمل أن تسبب ذلك في إحداث تغيرات عظيمة بالخصائص السكانية والتوزيع السكاني بقارة آسيا. على سبيل المثال، حل متحدثو اللغات التركية محل معظم متحدثي اللغات الإيرانيةبوسط آسيا. وعلاوة على ذلك، شهد الجزء الشرقي من العالم الإسلامي المحرقة التي صنعتها غزوات المغول التي حولت شرق وشمال إيران إلى صحراء. وربما انخفض العدد الإجمالي لسكان إيران - ما بين عام 1220 حتى عام 1260- من 2500000 إلى 250000 نتيجًة للإبادة الجماعية التي تعرض لها عدد كبير من السكان وكذلك أيضًا نتيجة للمجاعات. [44] وقبل الغزو المغولي للصين، كان قد بلغ تعداد سكان الصين في عهد الأسر والسلالات الحاكمة بها حسبما يقال 120 مليون نسمة تقريبًا. ولكن بعد الاحتلال المغولي الذي اكتمل عام 1279، ووفقًا للإحصاء الرسمي للسكان الصادر عام 1300، فقد انخفض تعداد سكان الصين إلى النصف تقريبًا ليصل إلى 60 مليون نسمة.[45] وكذلك أيضًا، فقد مات ما يقرب من نصف سكان روسياخلال الغزو المغولي على روسيا.[46] ويقدر المؤرخون أن ما يزيد عن نصف سكان المجر، والذي كان يبلغ عددهم 2 مليون نسمة، كانوا ضحايا الغزو المغولي بقارة أوروبا. [47] كتب مبعوث البابا "إنوسينت الرابع"، والذي مر في طريقه بمدينة كييف في فبراير عام 1246 رسالة قائلاً فيها:
_"إنهم [جيوش المغول] قد هاجموا روسيا حيث أثاروا فوضى عارمة وقاموا بتدمير المدن والقلاع وقتل الرجال وفرض حصار على مدينة كييف، عاصمة روسيا حينذاك، وبعد حصارهم للمدينة لوقت طويل، قاموا بالاستيلاء عليها وقتلوا جميع سكانها._ _وعندما سافرنا من خلال هذا الطريق ومرورًا بهذه المدينة، وجدنا عددًا لا يعد ولا يحصى من جماجم وعظام الموتى مطروحةً على الأرض._ _وكانت مدينة كييف مدينة كبيرة للغاية وآهلة بالسكان ولكنها الآن لم يبقَ بها شيء يُذكر حتى أصبحت تقريبًا فارغة حيث يوجد بها في الوقت الحالي 200 منزل فقط ويعيش سكانها في حالة استعباد تام."_


​*فتوحات "تيمور لينك"* لُقِّب "تيمور لينك" بفاتح القرن الرابع عشر الذي قام بغزو معظم دول الشرق الأوسط وآسيا الوسطى ومؤسس سلالة تيمور الحاكمة. كان يعتقد أنه أحد الغزاة المجاهدين ولكن حروبه الرئيسية كانت ضد الدول الإسلامية. بدأ "تيمور" فتوحاته العسكرية ببلاد فارس (إيران حاليًا) عام 1383. فاستولى على مدينة هيرات وخراسان وعلى الجزء الشرقي لبلاد فارس عام 1385، علاوة على أنه قام في مذبحته الشهيرة بقتل معظم سكان مدينة نيشابور تقريبًا وسكان بعض المدن الإيرانية الأخرى. وعندما اندلعت الثورات ببلاد فارس، قام "تيمور" بقمعها بوحشية مع قتل سكان مدن بأكملها. وعندما دخل "تيمور" مدينة دلهي (وهي ثاني أكبر مدينة في الهند) وقام بالاستيلاء عليها، فإنه تم نهب المدينة وتدميرها تاركًا بها آثار هذا الدمار الذي لحق بها. وعندما فتح "تيمور" بلاد فارس والعراق وسوريا، فإنه قد تم قتل معظم السكان المدنين بهذه البلاد. وفي مدينة أصفهان، أمر " تيمور" ببناء هرم من 70000 جمجمة بشرية من الأعناق التي ضربت بسيوف جيشه، Timur's history، وبناء هرم آخر من 20000 جمجمة أخرى خارج مدينة حلب.[48] وكذلك أيضًا، قام "تيمور" بجمع الآلاف من مواطني دمشق في الكنيسة الكاتدرائية قبل أن يحرقها، [49]، وفي العراق ضرب أعناق 70000 شخص بمدينة تكريت وأكثر من 90000 آخرين ببغداد. [50] وبعد الاستيلاء على مدينة بغداد، أصدر "تيمور" أمرًا بأنه يتعين على كل جندي أن يعود ومعه على الأقل اثنتين من رءوس البشر يقدمهما له (وكان العديد من الجنود المقاتلين خائفين للغاية لدرجة أنهم كانوا يقتلون السجناء المأسورين من قبل بالمعسكر لمجرد أن يضمنوا توافر رءوس يقدمونها للطاغية "تيمور"). 


وقد قضى "تيمور" تقريبًا على جميع المسيحيين الذين يعتنقون المذهب النسطوري بشرق العراق.[51] وربما يكون قد قُتل في فتوحات "تيمور" أكثر من 17 مليون شخص. [52] *تضحية شعب الأزتك بالبشر* مارس شعب الأزتك عادة التضحية بالآلاف من البشر (وغالبًا ما كانوا من العبيد أو السجناء أو أسرى الحرب) سنويًا وذلك تقربًا لإله الشمس Huitzilopochtli من أجل إعادة الدم الذي فقده اعتقادًا منهم بأن الشمس كانت تشترك في معارك يومية. وقد كان شعب الأزتك يعتقد أنه من المحتمل أن التضحيات البشرية التي تقدم في صورة قرابين للآلهة تمنع نهاية العالم التي قد تحدث بنهاية دورة كل 52 عامًا وكذلك فإنها تؤخر إحلال الدمار به. وذكر الأزتكيون أنهم قاموا بتقديم ما يقرب من 80400 شخص كقرابين بشرية في غضون أربعة أيام وذلك من أجل إعادة رسامة الكاهن لتعمير المعبد الكبير Great Pyramid of Tenochtitlan عام 1487. ووفقًا لما ذكره "رس هاسينج" (Ross Hassing) مؤلف كتاب حروب الأزتك _Azetc Warfare_، "إن ما يقرب من 100000 و80400 شخص" تم التضحية بهم في الاحتفال الذي كان تتم إقامته في نهاية كل شهر من شهور السنة الأزتكية. [53][54] *"فلاد" المخوزِق* كان "فلاد" المخوزِق - والذي يُعرف أيضًا باسم "فلاد دراكولا" كان أميرًا حاكمًا في القرن الخامس عشر لمقاطعة والاشيا القريبة من البلقان والتي تقع حاليًا ضمن أراضي رومانيا - يتصف بالقسوة والوحشية بدرجة كبيرة للغاية. أما طريقته المفضلة لتعذيب الآخرين وإعدامهم تمثلت في استخدامه لأسلوب الموت بالوضع على الخوازيق. وكما هو متوقع، فإن الموت بالوضع على الخوازيق كان يعد بطيئًا ومؤلمًا للغاية. وفي بعض الأحيان كان الضحايا يتحملون التعذيب بهذا الأسلوب لبعض الساعات أو الأيام. على الرغم من أن الموت بالوضع على الخوازيق كان طريقة "فلاد" المفضلة في تعذيب الآخرين، فإنها بأي حال من الأحوال لم تكن طريقته الوحيدة بل كان لديه العديد من الوسائل الأخرى. إن قائمة طرق التعذيب التي نُسب استخدامها إلى "فلاد" كانت تشتمل على العديد والعديد من وسائل التعذيب مثل: رشق المسامير في رءوس الأفراد المعذبين وقطع الأطراف وإفقاد البصر والخنق والحرق وقطع الآذان والأنوف وبتر الأعضاء التناسلية (خاصةً عند النساء) وقطع الرءوس والسلخ وترك الأفراد في الخلاء أو تركهم عرضةً للحيوانات ووضع الأفراد وهم أحياء بالمياه المغلية. ولم يسلم أحد من إيذاء "فلاد" أو من أساليب تعذيبه التي كان يستخدم فيها الموت بالوضع على الخوازيق. فقد اشتملت ضحاياه على النساء والأطفال والفلاحين وعلية القوم وسفراء السلطات الخارجية والتجار.[55] وفي عام 1459، قتل "فلاد" 30000 تاجر سكسوني ومسئول من مسئولي مدينة كرونستادت بإقليم ترانسيلفانيا بالوضع على الخوازيق بسبب أنهم تعدوا سلطته.[56][57] وفي عام 1462، رأى السلطان محمد الفاتح أثناء حملته ضد مقاطعة والاشيا غابة حقيقية من الخوازيق والتي قام بها "فلاد" بقتل 20000 سجين تركي بوضعهم على الخوازيق.[58] ومن المحتمل أن يكون الأمير "فلاد دراكولا" قد قُتل على يد الأتراك في معركة ضد الإمبراطورية العثمانية بالقرب من بوخارست في ديسمبر عام 1476.
*حرب الثلاثين عامًا* اندلعت حرب الثلاثين عامًا في الفترة من عام 1618 حتى عام 1648 على أراضي الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة. وبالفعل اشتركت في هذه الحرب القوى الأوروبية العظمى الموجودة في ذاك العصر. وكانت هذه الحرب هي أكبر صراع مدمر ومهلك في أوروبا قبل الحرب العالمية الأولى. وأصبحت ممارسة الأعمال الوحشية والمذابح، مثل حرق ونهب مدينة ماجدبورج الألمانية، من الطرق القياسية الأساسية المتعارف عليها والتي تستخدم في الحروب. وفي أثناء تلك الحرب، انخفض عدد سكان ألمانيا ليصل إلى %30 في المتوسط. أما في إقليم براندنبورج بلغ معدل الخسائر في الأرواح النصف، في حين أنه في بعض المناطق لقي ما يقدر بثلثي السكان مصرعهم. وعلاوة على ذلك، فقد انخفض عدد سكان ألمانيا من الذكور إلى النصف تقريبًا.[59] كما أنخفض عدد سكان الأراضي التشيكية إلى الثلث. [60] ويذكر المؤرخ "لانج" (Lange) أن القوات السويدية دمرت بمفردها 2000 حصن و18000 قرية و1500 مدينة بألمانيا؛ أي ما يعادل ثلث المدن الألمانية.[61] *إعادة احتلال إنجلترا لأيرلندا* يُقدر عدد الوفيات أثناء الحروب الأهلية وما أعقب ذلك من غزو "كرومويل" في منتصف القرن السابع عشر بأكثر من ثلث العدد الكلي لسكان أيرلندا. فمنذ قيام الثورة الأيرلندية في عام 1641، أصبحت الدولة تحت سيطرة المتحالفين الكاثوليكيين الأيرلنديين. كانت عملية إعادة غزو أيرلندا على يد القائد "كرومويل" وحشية للغاية ويزعم البعض أن معظم ممارسات الجيش في أثناء هذا الغزو يمكن أن نطلق عليها اليوم"جرائم حرب" أو عمليات "الإبادة الجماعية". خلص العالم "ويليام بيتي"، وهو أول عالم قام بإجراء العديد من الدراسات وقام بعمل مسح ميداني شامل لسكان أيرلندا وتحديد المناطق التي يقيمون بها في الخمسينيات من القرن السابع عشر (ويُعرف هذا المسح باسم (the Down Survey)، إلى أن عدد من ماتوا بين عامي 1641 و1653 كان يتراوح بين مالا يقل عن 400,000 شخص وربما أكثر من 620,000 شخص نتيجةً للمعاناة من المجاعات وانتشار مرض الطاعون. في هذا الوقت، بلغ عدد سكان أيرلندا ما يقرب من واحد ونصف مليون نسمة. [62] *الفترة التي تُعرف باسم الطوفان في تاريخ بولندا* في الفترة ما بين عامي الأربعينيات والخمسينيات من القرن السابع عشر تعرض اتحاد الكومنولث الذي يضم بولندا وليتوانيا لدمار شديد بسبب العديد من الصراعات والتي فقد خلالها الكومنولث ما يتجاوز ثلث عدد السكان (أي ما يزيد عن ثلاثة ملايين نسمة).[63] أولاً، ثورة "شميلنكي" - التي اندلعت في أوكرانيا ضد الإقطاع الاستيطاني البولندي ويهود الأرندا وذلك بزعامة "شميلنكي" الذي نجح في طرد البولنديين والاستقلال بأوكرانيا - عندما قامت جماعات القوزاق الأوكرانية تحت قيادة Bohdan Khmelnytsky بارتكاب المجازر في حق عشرات الآلاف من اليهود والبولنديين في المناطق الجنوبية والشرقية التي كانت تحت سيطرته (أوكرانيا حاليًا). يُقال أن قائد القوزاق Bohdan Khmelnytsky أخبر الناس أن البولنديين قد باعوهم كعبيد لليهود المكروهين. وتُقدر الوفيات بحوالي مائة ألف يهودي وثلاثمائة جالية يهودية مختلفة كانت في أوكرانيا في ذاك الوقت. ونتج عن ذلك أن انخفض عدد السكان اليهود خلال تلك الفترة (وهي الفترة التي يشار إليها في تاريخ بولندا باسم الطوفان) من 100,000 إلى 200,000 شخص ويتضمن الانخفاض أيضًا الهجرة والوفيات نتيجة الإصابة بالأمراض وتعرض اليهود _للأسر_ في الفترة التي كانت فيها أوكرانيا تحت حكم الإمبراطورية العثمانية.[64] *ثورة مدينة فيندي الفرنسية* عندما يُذكر اسم مدينة "فيندي" تُذكر أنها المكان الذي ثار فيه الفلاحون القرويون ضد حكومة الثورة الفرنسية في عام 1793. لقد استاء هؤلاء الفلاحون من التغييرات التي فرِضت على الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الرومانية عن طريق الدستور المدني لرجال الدين في عام 1790 ومما أدى إلى اندلاع ثورة عارمة احتجاجًا على الإجراءات العسكرية المشددة التي تفرضها حكومة الثورة. ونشب عن هذه الأحداث حرب عصابات أصبحت معروفة بأنها ثورة "فيندي" ضد الثورة الفرنسية، والتي قادتها في البداية جماعة أطلق عليها اسم جماعة "الكوناس" السرية. في البداية، كانت لدى متمردي فيندي اليد العليا على مقاليد الأمور في البلاد، لذلك ففي الأول من أغسطس عام 1793 أمرت لجنة الأمن الوطني الجنرال "جين بابتسيت كاريير" (Jean-Baptiste Carrier) بالقيام بحملة لتهدئة الأوضاع في المنطقة. لذا، تم تعزيز الجيش الجمهوري وفي النهاية لقي جيش مدينة "فيندي" الهزيمة. كانت الحرب وحشية بدرجة كبيرة في مدينة "فيندي"، وشاع استخدام الأساليب الدموية القسرية التي مارستها حكومة الثورة الفرنسية في كل مكان وذلك لفرض سيطرتها على هذه المنطقة المتمردة، لذا أُطلِق على هذه الفترة عهد حكم الإرهاب. كانت هناك مذبحة راح ضحيتها حوالي ستة آلاف سجين من مدينة "فيندي" وكان أغلبهم من النساء بعد معركة "سافيناي". ومن ثم، تعرض حوالي ثلاث آلاف امرأة من مدينة فيندي للغرق في مياه منطقة Pont-au-Baux، ثم تبعهم إغراق حوالي 5,000 فرد من مدينة فيندي من الكهنة ورجال الدين والرجال كبار السن والنساء والأطفال في نهر اللوار في مدينة "نانت" – والذي كان يتم خلاله ربطهم على شكل مجموعات في مراكب بحرية ويتم إغراقهم في أعماق هذا النهر، وأطلق على هذا الأسلوب المستخدم في إعدام الأفراد اسم "الحمّام الوطني". وطبقًا لأوامر لجنة الأمن الوطني في فرنسا في فبراير عام 1794، شن الجيش الجمهوري آخر حملاته لتهدئة الأوضاع في تلك المنطقة عن طريق ما يعرف بخطة الانتقام من أهل مدينة "فيندي" (والتي _تحول اسمها من مدينة فيندي Vendée إلى مدينة Vengé "أي المنتقم"_) - وقد سجل التاريخ هذه الواقعة بأنه على درب القتل أثناء هذه الفترة الدامية، أرسلت لجنة الأمن الوطني _اثنتي عشرة فرقة عسكرية سميت بفرق النار إلى الريف "لتهدئته"_ وقد نفذت هذه الفرق مهمتها المقدسة بقتل كل من قابلته في طريقها وذلك وفقًا للأوامر الصادرة من الملك "لويس ماري تورو" السادس عشر إلى مدينة "فيندي" وأخذوا يطيحون بكل فرد بها فلم يميزوا بين أحد حيث إنهم لم يقتصروا في عدوانهم على المستهدفين من المتمردين المتبقين من أهل "فيندي" والأشخاص الذين يدعمونهم ولكن امتدت أيديهم الباغية أيضًا إلى الأبرياء.[65][66] وبعيدًا عن تلك المجازر، فلم يقتصر الأمر على القتل بل كانت هناك أوامر رسمية باستخدام أسلوب الإخلاء الجبري مع السكان وحرق الأراضي – ووصل الأمر إلى تدمير المزارع وحرق المحاصيل والغابات، وإذا عرف أن هناك قرية أو مدينة جاهرت بعدائها لهذه القوات، فإنها كانت تمحى تمامًا من خريطة فرنسا. كانت هناك العديد من الأعمال الوحشية المعلنة وكانت هناك حملة للقتل الجماعي استهدفت بشكل عام المقيمين في مدينة "فيندي" بغض النظر عن حالة المقاتلين داخلها أو انتمائهم السياسي أو نوعهم أو سنهم. يعتبر البعض تلك الأعمال هي أول جرائم الإبادة الجماعية في التاريخ الحديث. [67] تمثلت الأوامر الصادرة من لجنة الأمن الوطني إلى الحملة العسكرية (_Comité de Salut public_) فيما يلي:
_"لقد أعدت اللجنة مجموعة من الإجراءات التي تهدف إلى إبادة المتمردين من أهل مدينة "فيندي" للتخلص من تلك المدينة وحرق غاباتها والتخلص من محاصيلها الزراعية."_​أما الأوامر الصادرة إلى الملك "لويس ماري تورو"، فكان نصها ما يلي:
_"إبادة اللصوص وقطاع الطرق حتى آخر رجل بدلاً من حرق المزارع ومعاقبة الهاربين والجبناء منهم وسحق أهل تلك المدينة المثيرة للرعب._ _العمل بجميع الوسائل المضمونة التي تساعد في التخلص من هذا النوع من اللصوص وقطاع الطرق"._​عندما وصلت تلك الحملة إلى نهايتها في مارس عام 1796، كانت الوفيات تُقدَر بعدد يتراوح ما بين 117,000 شخص و500,000 شخص وكان عدد السكان وقتها حوالي 800,000 شخص.[68][69]! [70]


----------



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2010)

*الغزوات الوهابية* كان لدى شيوخ الجماعة الوهابية التي تنتمي إلى المملكة العربية السعودية اقتناع بأن مهمتهم الدينية هي شن الحرب المقدسة (أي الجهاد) ضد عناصر الإسلام ومذاهبه الأخرى. وفي عامي 1801 و1802، قام الوهابيون تحت قيادة "عبد العزيز بن محمد بن سعود" بمهاجمة المدن الشيعية المقدسة في كربلاء والنجفبالعراق والاستيلاء عليها وقاموا بقتل الشيعة في مذبحة كربلاء الشهيرة وتدمير أضرحة الإمام "الحسين" و"علي بن أبي طالب".
وفي عام 1802، احتلوا أيضًا مدينة الطائف؛ حيث قاموا أيضًا حينها بقتل العديد من سكان المنطقة. وفي عامي 1803 و1804، استولى الوهابيون على مدينتي مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة في المملكة العربية السعودية. ولم يكتفِ الوهابيون بذلك، بل وصل الأمر بهم أن قاموا خلال احتلالهم لهاتين المدينتين بتدمير الآثار الإسلامية والعديد من المواقع الإسلامية المقدسة والأضرحة مثل ضريح السيدة "فاطمة الزهراء"، بنت رسول الله "محمد"، وكانوا يقصدون أيضًا تدمير قبر النبي "محمد" صلى الله عليه وسلم. [71][72][73][74][75] *ثورة التايبنج* خلال ثورة التايبنج التي اندلعت في الفترة ما بين عامي 1850 و1864 والتي تبعت انفصال تاى بنج تين كو (太平天國، أي مملكة السلام الأعظم السماوية) عن الإمبراطورية الملكية، حاول كلا الطرفين أن يجرد الآخر من الثروات اللازمة لاستكمال الحرب وأصبح من العادي القيام بحرق الأراضي الزراعية وقتل سكان المدن أو بوجه عام انتزاع ثمن قاسٍ من أراضي العدو المغتصبة لإضعاف مجهودات المقاومة في الحرب بشكل كبير.[76] كانت محصلة تلك الحرب هي اشتراك المدنيين من الطرفين بشكل واضح في الحرب وقيام جيشي الطرفين بشن الحرب على السكان المدنيين وأيضًا الفرق العسكرية.[77] ونتيجة لذلك، بلغت المحصلة النهائية لتلك الحرب الدامية وقوع ما بين عشرين إلى ثلاثين مليون قتيل في ذلك الصراع، الأمر الذي جعل تلك الحرب أكثر وحشية ودموية من الحرب العالمية الأولى أو الحرب الأهلية الروسية.
[78][79] *الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية* تُعد الحرب الأهلية الأمريكية أكثر الحروب وحشيةً ودمويةً في تاريخ الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والتي تسببت في وفاة 620,000 جندي [80] ووقوع عدد غير محدد من الإصابات بين المدنيين. وحسب الإحصاءات الرسمية للسكان في عام 1860، فإن هناك حوالي %8 من الذكور ممن تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين 13 عامًا و43 عامًا ماتوا في تلك الحرب وتتضمن أيضًا حوالي %6 في منطقة الولايات الشمالية ونسبة كبيرة قُدِرَت بـ %18 في منطقة الولايات الجنوبية. [81] تُعتبر الحرب التي قام بها الجنرال"فيليب شيريدان" على وادي شيناندوه في ولاية فيرجينيا والتي بدأت في الحادي والعشرين من سبتمبر عام 1864 واستمرت لمدة أسبوعين لاحقين "حربًا شاملة" حيث كان هدفها التخلص من المواد الغذائية والتجهيزات الأساسية اللازمة لتنفيذ خطط الحرب التي تشنها الولايات الجنوبية. انتهز "شيريدان" الفرصة عندما أدرك أن القوى المتصارعة أصبحت ضعيفة للغاية للدرجة التي لا تمكنها من مقاومة جيشه. في أحداث أخرى في هذا الخلاف، كان هناك قرار الاتحاد العام رقم 11 (الصادر عام 1863) والذي يأمر بالإخلاء شبه الكامل لثلاثة أقاليم ونصف تابعة لولاية ميسوري والتي تعرضت فيما بعد للسلب والنهب والحرق. وفي غضون ذلك، دمرت مسيرة الجنرال الأمريكي"ويليام شيرمان" في طريقه متجهًا نحو البحر في شهري نوفمبر وديسمبر عام 1864 كل ثروات وموارد الولايات الجنوبية اللازمة لشن الحرب. كما يُعتبر "شيرمان" أحد أوائل القادة العسكريين الذي استخدم الحرب الشاملة عن عمد كإستراتيجية عسكرية. وعلى وجه العموم، فإنه كان هناك رفض في البداية من قِبل الجنرال "أوليسيس جرانت" والرئيس الأمريكي "أبراهام لينكون" لتلك الخطة حتى أقنعهم "شيرمان" بضرورتها.[82][83] *حرب باراجواي ضد التحالف الثلاثي* كانت حرب باراجواي ضد التحالف الثلاثي، الذي ضم البرازيل والأرجنتين وأوروجواي، هي الحرب الأكثر دموية في تاريخ قارة أمريكا الجنوبية والتي اندلعت بين عامي 1864 و1870 ودارت رحاها بين دولة باراجواي والحلفاء الثلاثة المتمثلين في الأرجنتين والبرازيل وأوروجواي. بلغ عدد السكان في فترة ما قبل الحرب في دولة باراجواي حوالي واحد ونصف مليون نسمة بينما انخفض عدد سكانها في فترة ما بعد الحرب إلى 221,000 نسمة في عام 1871 وكان من بين هذا العدد 28,000 رجلاً قد لقوا حتفهم في هذه الحرب.[84] ويُشار إلى دكتاتور باراجواي "فرانسيسكو سولانو لوبيز" أنه المسئول الأول عن الحرب التي أدت إلى وفاته. وأصبح شعار "النصر أو الموت" هو السمة المميزة لفترة الحكم في عصر ذلك الدكتاتور. كما أمر الدكتاتور "لوبيز" بتنفيذ الكثير من أحكام الإعدام في القوات المسلحة. وفي عام 1868، عندما كان هناك ضغط كبير من الحلفاء الثلاثة عليه، أقنع نفسه أن مؤيديه من باراجواي قاموا بتدبير مؤامرة ضد حياته. لذا، فقد أمر بالقبض على العديد من مواطني باراجواي البارزين وإعدامهم بمن فيهم إخوته وأزواج أخواته والوزراء المسئولين والقضاة والضباط العسكريين والأساقفة والرهبان وحوالي تسعة أعشار عدد الضباط المدنيين مع خمسمائة أجنبي من بينهم بعثات دبلوماسية فيما أطلِق عليه مذبحة سان فيرناندو. ثم تم دفن جثثهم في مقابر جماعية. [85][86] *حروب إبادة الهنود الحمر في أمريكا على يد المستعمرين* في أحد كتب المؤرخين الهواة وهو "ويليام أوسبورن" _The Wild Frontier: Atrocities during the American-Indian War from Jamestown Colony to Wounded Knee_، والذي يتناول مدى وحشية الحروب التي نتجت عن نزاعات عنيفة حدثت بسبب الصراع بين الهنود سكان البلاد الأصليين (الذين عرفوا باسم الهنود الحمر) والمستوطنين البيض على الأراضي الغنية الجديدة، التي أصبحت فيما بعد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وذلك منذ أن استقر المستعمرون في مستعمرة جيمستاون إلى أن تم سحق عدد من الهنود في منطقة ووندد كيني. ذلك، حيث سعى "أوسبورن" خلال هذا الكتاب إلى تسجيل الأعمال الوحشية التي ارتكبت في حق الهنود في تلك المنطقة - والتي أصبحت في نهاية الأمر إحدى المستعمرات داخل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية - منذ عام 1511 وحتى حدوث الانتفاضة الأخيرة للهنود والتي انتهت بسحقهم تمامًا في عام 1890. كما حدد أيضًا أن حوالي تسعة آلاف ومائة وستة وخمسين شخصًا راحوا ضحية الأعمال الوحشية التي ارتكبها الجيش الأمريكي ووفاة حوالي سبعة آلاف ومائة وثلاثة وتسعين شخصًا كانوا ضحايا للأعمال الوحشية التي ارتكبها المستعمرون. كما عرّف "أوسبورن" تلك الأعمال الوحشية بالقتل والتعذيب أو التمثيل بالمدنيين والجرحى والسجناء. [87] إن أكثر الأرقام الجديرة بالذكر والموثوق بها في هذا الصدد هي الأرقام المستمدة من سجلات الإجراءات العسكرية الصارمة مثل الأرقام التي أصدرها المؤلف Gregory Michno والتي توضح أن عدد الذين لقوا حتفهم أو تعرضوا للإصابات أو تم القبض عليهم من المدنيين والجنود بلغ 21,586 شخص في الفترة ما بين عامي 1850 إلى 1890.[88] هناك بعض الأرقام الأخرى المستمدة من بعض التقديرات الاستقرائية غير المتعلقة بالسجلات الحكومية مثل تلك التي قدرها "راسل ثورنتون" (Russell Thornton) والذي قدَّر عدد الوفيات من جانب الهنود الحمر بحوالي 45,000 شخص ومن جانب الأمريكيين البيض بحوالي 19,000 شخص. يشمل هذا العدد النساء والأطفال من الجانبين؛ حيث كان دائمًا هناك وفيات من المدنيين غير المشاركين في هذه الحروب في بعض المجازر الحدودية. [89] *حرب البوير الثانية* لأول مرة يتم استخدام مصطلح "معسكر الاعتقال" لوصف المعسكرات التي أقامها البريطانيون في جنوب إفريقيا أثناء حرب البوير الثانية في الفترة ما بين عامي 1899 و1902. لقد قام الجيش بإنشاء تلك المعسكرات في المقام الأول كمخيمات للاجئين وللعائلات التي دُمِرت مزارعها على يد المستعمرين البريطانيين وذلك تطبيقًا لسياسية "الأرض المحروقة" وتجريد البلد من كل شيء يمكنه تقديم العون لحروب العصابات بما فيها النساء والأطفال وتشمل التخلص من المحاصيل وحرق المنازل والمزارع وتلويث ينابيع الماء وزيادة ملوحة التربة في الحقول وانضم إلى تلك الأشياء أيضًا التخلص من آلاف من التابعين لحرب البوير (هي عبارة عن جماعات هولندية الأصل استقرت في جنوب أفريقيا لفترات طويلة). وخلف "كيتشنر""روبرتس" كقائد للقوات المسلحة في جنوب أفريقيا في التاسع والعشرين من نوفمبر عام 1900 وفي محاولة منه لردع حملات حروب العصابات، بدأ خططه بالتخلص من حروب العصابات في سلسلة من الهجمات شديدة التنظيم بنجاح لتجريد الدولة من كل الأشياء التي من الممكن أن تقدم العون لحروب العصابات بما فيها النساء والأطفال... لقد كانت ذلك بمثابة عمليات تطهير للمدنيين – التخلص من الدولة كاملةً – وهو ما كان يسيطر على المرحلة الأخيرة من الحرب.[90] وإذا تتبعنا سياسية "كيتشنر" الجديدة، فسنجد أن هناك العديد من المعسكرات التي أنشئت وتم تحويلها إلى سجون وتم إجبار العديد من النساء والأطفال على الدخول إلى السجن لتجنب استعانة أتباع البوير بهم في إعادة إمدادهم بالمؤن من بيوتهم. ومع حلول أغسطس عام 1901، أظهرت التقارير وجود حوالي 93,940 شخص من أعوان البوير في مخيمات اللاجئين. بينما أشار تقرير آخر في فترة ما بعد الحرب تتضمن عدد 27,927 شخص (من بينهم 24,074 طفل من أطفال البوير ممن دون الستة عشر عامًا - أي بلغت نسبة الأطفال %50 من التعداد) لقوا حتفهم بسبب المجاعات وانتشار الأمراض والتعرض للتعذيب في معسكرات الاعتقال. في المحصلة النهائية، نجد أن حوالي ربع (%25) السجناء من جماعات البوير والذي كان أغلبهم من الأطفال توفوا في تلك الحرب.


المصدر : http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B9%D9%86%D9%81


----------



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2010)

*حرب القوقاز* :


بعد هزيمة الجيش الأبيض في الحرب الأهلية الروسية، كانت هناك سياسية متبعة للتخلص من القوقازيين (_Raskazachivaniye_) الباقيين ومن بلدهم؛ حيث كان ينظر إلى هؤلاء القوقازيين على أنهم يشكلون خطرًا وشيكًا على النظام السوفيتي الجديد.[93] كان التحذير الأول عندما قرر قادة الاتحاد السوفيتي التخلص تمامًا من سكان الإقليم بأكمله وإبادتهم ونفيهم.[94][95] كانت الأراضي القوقازية خصبة وأثناء الحملة التنظيمية الجماعية، كان القوقازيون يتشاركون في النصيب من المزارع الغنية في روسيا. كانت المجاعة البشرية هولودومور (وتعني "وباء الجوع أو القتل من الجوع") - وهي المجاعة التي حاقت بأوكرانيا وبعض بقاع الاتحاد السوفيتي في الفترة ما بين عامي 1932 و1933 - والتي ضربت إقليم دون وكيوبان هي الأشرس من نوعها. وطبقًا لما أشار إليه المؤرخ "مايكل كورت": "في الفترة ما بين عامي 1919 و1920، كان عدد السكان ما يقرب من واحد ونصف مليون قوقازي، قام النظام البلشفي بقتل أو نفي حوالي 300,000 إلى 500,000 قوقازي من بلادهم".
[96] *الحرب الأهلية الإسبانية* واختلف البعض حول عدد ضحايا الحرب الأهلية الإسبانية، ولكن تشير التقديرات عمومًا إلى أن عدد الوفيات في تلك الحرب يتراوح ما بين 500,000 إلى مليون شخص. وعلى مدى السنوات السابقة، ظل المؤرخون يقومون بخفض عدد الوفيات وتتضمن الأبحاث الحديثة أن العدد الصحيح للوفيات هو نصف مليون شخص.[97] كانت الجرائم الوحشية في تلك الحرب مُرتكبة من الجانبين. Spain: Repression under Franco after the Civil WarSpain poised to seek the graves of Franco's disappeared كان هناك ما لا يقل عن 50,000 شخص تم إعدامهم في الحرب الأهلية. أعقب الانتصار الذي حققه "فرانكو" إعدام عشرات الآلاف من الأشخاص. [98] وقد أعقب الانتصار الذي حققه "فرانكو" تنفيذ حكم الإعدام على عشرات الآلاف من الأشخاص دون محاكمتهم قانونًا. [99][100] خلال السجلات التاريخية الحديثة التي وضعها "أنتوني بيفور" عن الحرب الأهلية الإسبانية، يقدر عدد الوفيات والتي تسبب فيها حكم "فرانكو" وقامت بها الحركة القومية في إسبانيا بحوالي 200,000 شخص.[101][102] تسببت أيضًا الإجراءات المختلفة والأساليب الإرهابية - أو ما يسمى بالإرهاب الدموي - التي استخدمها الجمهوريون في إسبانيا في وفاة حوالي 38,000 شخص." [103] خلص "جوليوس رويز" (Julius Ruiz) إلى أنه "على الرغم من أن الأرقام ظلت محل جدل، فإن الحد الأدنى لمن تعرضوا للإعدام من جانب الجمهوريين يُقدر بحوالي 37,843 شخص وكحد أقصى 150,000 شخص ممن تعرضوا للإعدام من جانب القوميين في أسبانيا (يشمل العدد أيضًا 50,000 شخص تعرضوا للإعدام بعد الحرب).[104] In _Checas de Madrid_، خلص في النهاية "سيزار فيدال" إلى العدد الإجمالي لضحايا القمع الجمهوري والذي قدره بعدد 110,965 شخص، منهم 11,705 أشخاص قتلوا في مدريد فقط. International justice begins at home


----------



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2010)

*ألمانيا* *خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية* :


ففي أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية، بدأ الحزب الاشتراكي الألماني الوطني في ارتكاب عمليات الإبادة الجماعية، أو ما يعرف بحركة الهلوكوست الألمانية، حيث قاموا بقتل الملايين من الأشخاص من السلافيين والروس والأوكرانيين ومواطني روسيا البيضاء والصرب وكانت تستهدف تلك الحملات القيام بتصفية عرقية لليهود خاصةً. بعد نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية، عرِفت تلك الإبادة الجماعية بمصطلح "الهولوكوست" (أو ما تعرف بالمحرقة). كان يتم جمع ممثلي الحركات الدينية مثل البولنديين طائفة شهود يهوه، وهي إحدى الطوائف المسيحية ولكنها لا تعترف بالطوائف المسيحية الأخرى، وقبائل الغجر والأشخاص الذين يعانون من الشذوذ الجنسي وغيرهم من الأفراد الذين يمثلون تهديدًا للحزب النازي في ألمانيا ويتم إرسالهم إلى معسكرات العمل الإلزامي أو الاعتقال أو معسكرات الموت أو يتم قتلهم في منازلهم. نتج عن الاحتلال النازي لبولندا وفاة خمس عدد السكان البولنديين وهو ما يقرب من ستة ملايين شخص نصفهم كان من اليهود. أما خسائر الأرواح التي راحت ضحية هذه الحرب من الاتحاد السوفيتي، فكانت أيضًا تُقدر بحوالي سبعة وعشرين مليون شخص؛ أي ما يعادل تقريبًا نصف ضحايا الحرب العالمية الثانية.[105][106] ومن بين عدد 5.7 ملايين أسير حرب سوفيتي أسرهم الألمان، مات حوالي 3.5 مليون أسير أثناء الأسر في ألمانيا بانتهاء الحرب. [107]



*اليابان* :

قام الجنود اليابانيون بعد غزو عدد من الدول المجاورة لهم بجمع ملايين البشر، [108] من المدنيين وأسرى الحرب من تلك الدول وقتلهم خاصةً من كوريا والصين والفلبين والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية. وراح ضحية الحرب الصينية اليابانية في الفترة ما بين عامي 1937 و1945 على الأقل عشرين مليون شخص من الصينيين.
[109][110] كانت الوحدة 731 خير مثال على الجرائم التي كانت ترتكب أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية بحق المدنيين؛ حيث كانت تُجرى تجارب عملية على آلاف المدنيين من الصينيين وأسرى الحرب من الدول الحلفاء. كانت حوادث اغتصاب مدينة نانكينج الصينية مثال آخر على الوحشية التي ارتكبها الجنود اليابانيون بحق المدنيين الصينيين. ذلك، حيث قاموا بقتل العديد من الرجال، بينما تعرضت النساء على أيديهم لعمليات الاغتصاب و/أو القتل. [111] كانت هناك سياسة تبناها اليابانيون في الصين أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية وهي الأرض المحروقةسياسة الأرض المحروقة (_Sankō Sakusen_) والتي تمثلت في _"قتل وحرق وسلب كل ما يرونه أمامهم مفيدًا وضروريًا بالنسبة للعدو"_، بحيث لا يخلفون وراءهم سوى كيان متهالك وأرض خربة محروقة. بدأ الجنرال الياباني "تاناكا" (Ryūkichi Tanaka) تنفيذ تلك السياسة الإستراتيجية العسكرية (_Sankō Sakusen_) في عام 1940، وطبقها "ياسوجي أوكامورا" (Yasuji Okamura) بشكل كامل في عام 1942 في شمال الصين والذي قسم الإقليم إلى ثلاثة مناطق هادئة وشبه هادئة وغير هادئة. وتمت الموافقة على تنفيذ هذه الساسية بواسطة مركز قيادة الجيش الياباني في الثالث من ديسمبر عام 1941 تحت مسمى القرار رقم 575.
يدور الكثير من الجدل فيما يتعلق بالدور الياباني في الحرب العالمية الثانية حول معدل وفيات أسرى الحرب والمدنيين أثناء الاحتلال الياباني. وقد ذكر المؤرخ "تشالمرز جونسون" في إحدى كتاباته أن:
_ربما يكون من غير المجدي أن نحاول تحديد أي من المعتدين من قوى المحور في الحرب العالمية الثانية، سواءً الجيش الياباني أو الجيش الألماني، كان هو الأكثر وحشية في ارتكاب المذابح والأعمال الوحشية الدامية مع الشعوب التي كانت تحت وطأتهم._ _فقد قتلت القوات الألمانية ستة ملايين يهودي وعشرين مليون شخص روسي (أعني من مواطني الاتحاد السوفيتي في ذاك الوقت)؛ في حين قامت القوات اليابانية بقتل ثلاثين مليون فلبيني وماليزي وفيتنامي وكمبودي وإندونيسي وبورمي ومالا يقل عن ثلاثة وعشرين مليون شخص منهم من الصينيين العرقيين._ _قامت الدولتان (اليابان وألمانيا) بعمليات سلب على نطاق واسع في الدول التي خضعت لاحتلاهما، وذلك على الرغم من أن اليابان سلبت أكثر مما سلبه النازيون خلال فترة أطول._ _وعلاوة على ذلك، قام الغزاة من الطرفين بأسر الملايين واستغلالهم كقوة عاملة – وفي حالة الاحتلال الياباني، قامت القوات اليابانية بانتهاك آدمية الشعب الصيني وظهر ذلك في صورة إجبار عدد من النساء على ممارسة الدعارة وفرض ذلك عليهن من جانب قوات الجبهة._ _إذا كنت أسير حرب لدى النازيين من جانب بريطانيا أو أمريكا أو أستراليا أو نيوزيلندا أو كندا (لكن ليس من الجانب الروسي)، ففرصة النجاة لديك من الأسر لا تتخطى %4 وبالمقارنة مع معدل وفيات أسرى الحرب الذي تسبب فيها اليابانيون كان ما يقرب من %30_ 
المصدر : http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/عنف


----------



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2010)

*الاتحاد السوفيتي* :


طبقًا لما ذكره المؤرخ "نورمان نايمرك"، فإن الدعاية الإعلامية للقوات العسكرية السوفيتية في الصحف والأوامر العليا من الجانب السوفيتي كانتا سببًا في زيادة عدد أفراد الجيش الأحمر (وهو عبارة عن جيش مكون من أفراد الطبقة العاملة والفلاحين). كان الهدف العام هو أن يتجه الجيش الأحمر لألمانيا لينتقم من الألمان ويعاقبهم. وفي الثاني عشر من يناير عام 1945، توجه قائد الجيش السوفيتي الجنرال Cherniakhovsky بكلامه إلى قواته العسكرية قائلاً: _"يجب ألا تكون هناك أية رحمة منا تجاههم مثلما لم تكن هناك رحمة منهم تجاهنا..._ _يجب أن تصبح أرض الفاشية صحراء..."_ على الجانب الألماني، فقد تم تأجيل الإخلاء المنظم للمدنيين عن طريق الحكومة النازية وذلك للرفع من معنويات القوات العسكرية، الآن وللمرة الأولى يدافعون عن وطنهم حتى مع دخول الجيش الأحمر إلى ألمانيا في الشهور الأخيرة من عام 1944. من ناحية أخرى، قُدِّر عدد الفتيات والنساء الألمانيات اللاتي تعرضن للاغتصاب على أيدي جنود الاتحاد السوفيتي بنحو ما لا يقل عن مليونين، بالإضافة إلى موت مائتي ألف امرأة وفتاة لاحقًا إثر تعرضهن لإصابات بالغة نتجت عن عمليات الاغتصاب أو بسبب إقدامهن على الانتحار بعد ذلك أو تم قتلهن على الفور.[113][114][115]
الزعيم الصيني *"ماو تسي تونج"* كانت أولى الحملات السياسية التي قادها الزعيم الصيني "ماو تسي تونج" بعد إعلانه قيام جمهورية الصين الشعبية هي حركة إصلاح الأراضي وقمع المتطرفين من الثوار والمتمردين والتي ارتكزت على إعدام العديد منهم أمام حشد كبير من الناس. كانت تهدف تلك الحملات الكثيرة إلى القيام بحركة تطهير من خلال إعدام المسئولين السابقين في حزب كومنتاج تشيانج كاي ورجال الأعمال وموظفي الشركات الغربية والمفكرين الذين كان إخلاصهم له محل شك وأصحاب الأراضي البارزين في القرى الريفية المختلفة. وذكرت وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية في عام 1976 أن عدد القتلى في حركة إصلاح الأراضي التي قادها "ماو تسي تونج" ربما وصل إلى مليون قتيل، هذا بالإضافة إلى ما يُقَدَر بحوالي ثمانمائة ألف قتيل في حملته التي قادها للإطاحة بالمتطرفين والمتمردين المعارضين لسياسته. وادعى "ماو" بنفسه أنه قتل حوالي سبعمائة ألف شخص خلال الفترة ما بين عامي 1949 و1953؛ أي في السنوات الأولى من عهده.[116] وعلى الرغم من ذلك، بسبب سياسة اختيار صاحب أرض واحد على الأقل وعدة أشخاص في كل قرية لتنفيذ الإعدام عليهم أمام العامة،[117][118][119][120] لذا، نجده يدافع عن تلك المذابح بأنها جاءت كضرورة لتأمين السلطة.[121][122] يُقدر عدد الوفيات الذين راحوا ضحية أعمال العنف التي ارتكبت أثناء الثورة الثقافية بحوالي مئات الآلاف أو ربما الملايين.[123] فعندما عَلِم "ماو" بتلك الخسائر، خاصةً الأشخاص الذين أقدموا على الانتحار، أجاب قائلاً: "من يحاول أن ينتحر – لا تحاولوا إنقاذه!... فالصين دولة كثيفة السكان، لن تكون كذلك لو لم نقم بفعل ذلك مع عدد قليل من الأشخاص". [124] *حرب فيتنام* طبقًا لما أقرته الحكومة الفيتنامية، فهناك حوالي مليون ومائة ألف حالة وفاة في جيش فيتنام الشمالية (جمهورية فيتنام الديمقراطية)، وطبقًا لما أقرته جبهة التحرير الوطنية لفيتنام الجنوبية والتي أُطلِق عليها اسم "الفيت كونج Viet Cong"، فإن عدد الوفيات في أفراد الفرق العسكرية والمدنيين من الفيتناميين في هذا الصراع يُقدر بـ 2,000,000 حالة.[125] وتسبب في تقديرات الوفيات من المدنيين في فيتنام عمليات القصف الأمريكي المتواصل لفيتنام الشمالية والتي تُعرف باسم عمليات دوامة الرعد (Operation Rolling Thunder) ويتراوح ذلك العدد بين 52,000 [126] و182,000 شخص. [127] وفي السادس عشر من مارس عام 1968 قُتِل ما يتراوح بين 347 إلى 504 فرد مدني على أيدي الجنود الأمريكيين في منطقة ماي لاي (My Lai) في فيتنام الجنوبية.
انظر أيضًا My Lai Massacre (مذبحة ماي لاي). كما قام أيضًا فيدائيو الفيت كونج بإعدام عدد يتراوح من 2,800 إلى 6,000 مدني في مدينة هيو في وسط فيتنام خلال هجوم تيت (Tet Offensive).
انظر أيضًا Hue Massacre (مذبحة هيو) *غينيا الاستوائية* في سبتمبر عام 1968، انتخِب "فرانسيسكو ماسياس نجويما" كأول رئيس لدولة غينا الاستوائية، والتي تم إعلان استقلالها في أكتوبر من العام نفسه.[128] وفي يوليو عام 1970، أسس "نجويما" دولة يحكمها حزب واحد. وفي عام 1972 كانت لدى "نجويما" السيطرة الكاملة على الحكومة وأحكم قبضته عليها ولذلك نصَّب نفسه رئيسًا على غينيا الاستوائية مدى الحياة. كان نظام الحكم في عهد "نجويما" يتسم بتخليه عن كل المهام الحكومية ماعدا الأمن الداخلي والذي كان يتم تحقيقه عن طريق سياسة الإرهاب؛ حيث كان يتصرف كأنه رئيس القضاة الذي يصدر أحكامًا بالإعدام على آلاف الأشخاص. وأدى ذلك إلى وفاة ونفي ما يقرب من ثلث عدد سكان الدولة. ووصل عدد القتلى إلى 80,000 شخص من إجمالي تعداد السكان الذين كانوا يبلغ عددهم 300,000 نسمة.[129][130] بسبب قلقه من العلماء والمثقفين في الدولة خشية الانقلاب عليه، فقد قام بقتل كل من كان يرتدي نظارات. كما أمر بإغلاق جميع المدارس في عام 1975. وانهار الاقتصاد في عهده وغادر البلد الأجانب والمواطنون المهَرة وذوو الخبرة.[131]
*"عيدي أمين دادا"* "عيدي أمين دادا" هو الدكتاتور الذي حكم أوغندا وكان رئيسًا لها في الفترة من عام 1971 إلى 1979، ومشهور بأنه أكثر الحكام الطغاة دمويةً في القرن العشرين.[132] والعدد الحقيقي لما خلفه من قتلى غير معلوم. قدرت اللجنة الدولية للقضاة (The International Commission of Jurists) عدد القتلى في فترة حكمه بما لا يقل عن 80,000 شخص وما يقرب من 300,000 شخص على الأكثر. [133] كما أشار التقدير الذي قامت به منظمة العفو الدولية بمساعدة المنظمات الأخرى إلى مقتل 500,000 شخص في فترة حكمه. تشمل قائمة الضحايا أعضاء من جماعات عرقية أخرى وقادة دينيين وصحفيين وكبار البيروقراطيين وقضاة ومحامين وطلاب ومفكرين والحالات التي يُشتبه بها جنائيًا ورعايا أجانب. وفي بعض الحالات، كان يتم تدمير القرى المجاورة بأكملها.[134] ثم كان يقوم بالتخلص من جثث القتلى بإلقائها في نهر النيل وفي إحدى المرات قام بالتخلص من الجثث بإلقائها عند سد شلالات أوين لتوليد الطاقة الكهرومائية في مدينة جينجا بأوغندا (Owen Falls Hydro-Electric Dam in Jinja) لدرجة أنها أعاقت الشلالات عن حركتها. [135] *إثيوبيا* خلال فترة حكم "منجيستو هيل مريام" والتي استمرت لمدة سبعة عشر عامًا، كان عاديًا أن ترى التلاميذ والنقاد المشتبه فيهم من قِبَل الحكومة أو المتمردين المتعاطفين معهم في صبيحة كل يوم وهم معلقون في أعمدة الإنارة في الشوارع. ادعى "منجيستو" أنه قام بنفسه بقتل منافسيه عن طريق إعدامهم خنقًا أو رميًا بالرصاص قائلاً إنه كان يفتقد للسلطة في إصدار الأوامر بذلك. [136] أشارت تقديرات بعض الخبراء إلى أن في أثناء فترة حكم "منجستو"، قتِل أكثر من 150,000 شخص بينهم طلاب جامعيين ومفكرين وسياسيين.[137][138] وتقدر أيضًا منظمة العفو الدولية عدد القتلى بأكثر من 500,000 شخص في الفترة ما بين عامي 1977 و1978 والتي يُطلق عليها فترة "الإرهاب الأحمر". [139] وفي الثاني عشر من ديسمبر عام 2006، واجه "منجيستو هيل مريام" عدة تهم منها الإبادة الجماعية وجرائم أخرى. ثم عوقب بالسجن مدى الحياة في يناير عام 2007. [140] *جزيرة غينيا الجديدة الغربية* أشارت التقديرات التي أصدرتها منظمة العفو الدولية إلى أن أكثر من مائة ألف شخص من سكان جزيرة غينيا الجديدة الغربية - وهم البابوانيون - وهو حوالي (ويمثلون حوالي سدس عدد السكان الكلي) لقوا حتفهم نتيجةً للعنف الذي انتهجته الحكومة مع البابوانيين سكان المنطقة الغربية في جزيرة غينيا الجديدة، [141] في الوقت الذي قدرت فيه هيئات أخرى في وقت سابق أن حصيلة القتلى تقدر بأكثر من العدد السابق ذكره.[142] وفي عام 2004، خرج عن كلية الحقوق في جامعة "ييل" تقريرًا بعنوان "انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان الإندونيسية في المنطقة التي تقع في أقصى غرب جزيرة غينيا الجديدة وهي بابوا الغربية: تطبيق قانون الإبادة الجماعية في تاريخ الحكم الاندونيسي" "_Indonesian Human Rights Abuses in West Papua: Application of the Law of Genocide to the History of Indonesian Control",_ [143] وهو تقرير مكون من خمس وسبعين صفحة يروي بالتفصيل مدى ملاءمة نظام الحكم الإندونيسي لتطبيق معاهدات الإبادة الجماعية. *الحرب الأهلية الجزائرية* خلال الحرب الأهلية الجزائرية التي اندلعت في فترة التسعينيات من القرن العشرين، حدثت العديد من المجازر. وارتفع عدد المجازر في عام 1997 (ارتفاعًا بسيطًا عما كان عليه في عام 1994) وتركز ارتكاب هذه المجازر في المناطق الواقعة بين الجزائر العاصمة ومنطقة وهران وقليل منها في الشرق أو الصحراء. وأشارت التقديرات إلى أن عدد من فقدوا حياتهم نتيجةً لذلك الصراع يتراوح من 150,000 شخص إلى 200,000 شخص. [144][145] هناك مجزرة مدينة "ثالت" (Thalit massacre)، وهي قرية صغيرة في الجزائر والتي بدأت في أبريل عام 1997، تعرضت الجزائر للدمار بسبب تلك المجازر شديدة الوحشية والتي ارتكبت على نطاق واسع لم يسبق له مثيل؛ حيث كانت المجازر السابقة التي حدثت في هذا الصراع لكنها كانت دائمًا ما تحدث على نطاق أضيق. ولقد ارتكبت هذه المجازر في القرى الأخرى المستهدفة بأكملها أو القرى المجاورة لها بعض النظر عن أعمار أو أنواع القتلى (ذكور أو إناث)، قامت الجماعة الإسلامية المسلحة بشن العشرات من حروب العصابات والتي راح ضحيتها العشرات وفي بعض الأوقات المئات من المدنيين في المرة الواحدة. واستمرت تلك المجازر حتى نهاية عام 1998، مع حدوث تغيير في طبيعة الموقف السياسي إلى حد بعيد. كما تركز ارتكاب العديد من المجازر أيضًا في المناطق الواقعة جنوب وشرق العاصمة؛ مثل مجزرتي الرايس وبن طلحة والتي كانتا سببًا في صدمة المتابعين لها والمراقبين في جميع أنحاء العالم. كان يتم بقر بطون الحوامل وشقها وقتل الأجنة في بطون أمهاتها وكان يتم تقطيع الأطفال الصغار وتقطيع أطراف الرجال وعندما انسحب هؤلاء المقاتلين، قاموا بخطف النساء والاحتفاظ بهم كعبيد جنس من أجل ممارسة البغاء. تشير الجملة التالية والمقتبسة من مقال لـ "يوسف نصر الله" أحد الناجين من مجزرة بن طلحة إلى الحالة النفسية الظاهرة للمعتدين المغتصبين:
"إننا نقضي فترة الليل بأكملها في انتهاك حرماتكم واغتصاب نسائكم وأطفالكم وسفك دمائكم. وإذا حاولتم الهرب اليوم، فسنأتي غدًا للتخلص منكم ! فمهمتنا القضاء على حياتكم تمامًا وأن تلقوا ربكم!"[146] إن إعلان الجماعة الإسلامية المسلحة مسئوليتها عن هذه المجازر أمر لا يقبل النقاش، فقد أعلنت في بيان صحفي مسئوليتها عن مجزرتي الرايس وبن طلحة وأطلقت على القتلى أنهم "قرابين إلى الله" وأن الضحايا هم المساندين للطغاة، واستشهدت بسياستها التي تنتهجها في ارتكاب المجازر بحق المدنيين الجماعة السلفية للدعوة والقتال على أنها أحد الأسباب التي جعلتها تنفصل عن الجماعة الإسلامية المسلحة. وفي تلك المرحلة، تبنت الجماعة الإسلامية المذهب _التكفيري_ والذي يؤمن بأن كل الجزائريين الذين لا يقاومون الحكومة بشكل واضح يكونون فاسدين وكفَّار كفَّار ويحق قتلهم دون عقاب على ذلك، كما أشار أحد التصريحات غير المؤكدة عن لسان "زوابري" والتي حكم فيها "بالردة والقتل على كل من رفض الانضمام إلى الجماعة الإسلامية المسلحة".[116] *حرب الكونغو الثانية* تُعرف حرب الكونغو الثانية بأنها الحرب العالمية في أفريقيا و_التي بدأت في عام 1998._ _[147] تُعد تلك الحرب أكبر الحروب في تاريخ إفريقيا الحديث وأكثر الصراعات دمويةً منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية، وكانت تشمل بشكل مباشر ثماني دول إفريقية بالإضافة إلى حوالي خمس وعشرين جماعة مسلحة._ _ويقدَر عدد الوفيات في تلك الحرب بحوالي خمسة ملايين شخص._ _[148][149] أشار أحد خبراء حقوق الإنسان في هيئة الأمم المتحدة في عام 2007 إلى المذابح الوحشية والانتهاكات المرتكبة بحق النساء في الكونغو والتي تتعدى جرائم الاغتصاب وتتضمن جرائم أشد قسوةً ووحشيةً مثل انتشار ظاهرة الاستعباد الجنسي لممارسة البغاء وزنا المحارم وأكل لحوم البشر._ _[150]_ في عام 2003، أخبر ماكيلو (Sinafasi Makelo)، أحد ممثلي جماعة "مبوتي بيجميز" (وهم الأفارقة الأقزام)، المنتدى البلدي في الأمم المتحدة، أنه خلال فترة الحرب الأهلية الكونغولية، كان الناس يُقتنصون ويُأكلون كما لو كانوا حيوانات صغيرة. كان طرفا الحرب يعتبرونهم "غير آدميين". طالب "ماكيلو" مجلس الأمن التابع لهيئة الأمم المتحدة بأن يتم الاعتراف بجريمة أكل لحوم البشر على أنها جريمة ضد الإنسانية وإحدى ممارسات الإبادة الجماعية



المصدر : 


http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B9%D9%86%D9%81


----------



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2010)

المراجع لما سبق 


*[عدل] المراجع*


<LI id=cite_note-0>*^* http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/violence <LI id=cite_note-1>*^* http://www.askoxford.com/concise_oed/violence?view=uk <LI id=cite_note-2>*^* http://www.bartleby.com/61/0/V0110000.htm <LI id=cite_note-3>*^* Heather Whipps, <LI id=cite_note-4>*^* Rowan، John(1978). _The Structured Crowd_.Davis-Poynter..  <LI id=cite_note-5>*^* Cindy Fazzi, <LI id=cite_note-6>*^* Gilligan، James(1996). _Violence: Our Deadly Epidemic and Its Causes_.Putnam Adult.  <LI id=cite_note-7>*^* Emotional Competency <LI id=cite_note-8>*^* Stephen Pinker, <LI id=cite_note-9>*^* First, M.B., Bell, C.C., Cuthbert, B., Krystal, J.H., Malison, R., Offord, D.R., Riess, D., Shea, T., Widiger, T., Wisner, K.L., Personality Disorders and Relational Disorders, pp.164,166 Chapter 4 of Kupfer, D.J., First, M.B., & Regier, D.A. <LI id=cite_note-10>*^* First, M.B., Bell, C.C., Cuthbert, B., Krystal, J.H., Malison, R., Offord, D.R., Riess, D., Shea, T., Widiger, T., Wisner, K.L., Personality Disorders and Relational Disorders, p.163, Chapter 4 of Kupfer, D.J., First, M.B., & Regier, D.A. <LI id=cite_note-autogenerated2-11>^ _*أ*_ _*ب*_ _*ت*_ First, M.B., Bell, C.C., Cuthbert, B., Krystal, J.H., Malison, R., Offord, D.R., Riess, D., Shea, T., Widiger, T., Wisner, K.L., Personality Disorders and Relational Disorders, p.166, Chapter 4 of Kupfer, D.J., First, M.B., & Regier, D.A. <LI id=cite_note-autogenerated1-12>*^* First, M.B., Bell, C.C., Cuthbert, B., Krystal, J.H., Malison, R., Offord, D.R., Riess, D., Shea, T., Widiger, T., Wisner, K.L., Personality Disorders and Relational Disorders, p.167,168 Chapter 4 of Kupfer, D.J., First, M.B., & Regier, D.A. <LI id=cite_note-13>*^* Lader M, Morton S. Benzodiazepine Problems. British Journal of Addiction 1991; 86 <LI id=cite_note-14>*^* Benzodiazepines: Paradoxical Reactions & Long-Term Side-Effects <LI id=cite_note-15>*^* Hansson O, Tonnby B. <LI id=cite_note-16>*^* انظر أيضًا <LI id=cite_note-17>*^* Arendt، Hannah sfdhxvczgrsdfcxzrfergSDS n Violence. _{{{title}}}_.Harvest Book.  <LI id=cite_note-18>*^* Twentieth Century Democide <LI id=cite_note-19>*^* Uniform Crime Reporting Handbook. (PDF) Federal Bureau of Investigation (2004). <LI id=cite_note-20>*^* Review of book “War Before Civilization” by Lawrence H. Keeley <LI id=cite_note-21>*^* Stephen Pinker. <LI id=cite_note-22>*^* Doctrinal War <LI id=cite_note-23>*^* The Brute Caricature <LI id=cite_note-FOXBUMPER-24>*^* John Edwards' 'Bumper Sticker' Complaint Not So Off the Mark, New Memo Shows <LI id=cite_note-25>*^* Vittoriio Bufacchi, <LI id=cite_note-26>*^* Michael Albert <LI id=cite_note-27>*^* L.A. Kaufman, <LI id=cite_note-28>*^* Hans-Hermann Hoppe, <LI id=cite_note-29>*^* Bharatan Kumarappa, Editor, "For Pacifists," by M.K. Gandhi, Navajivan Publishing House, Ahmedabad, India, 1949. <LI id=cite_note-30>*^* CDC Definition of Violence <LI id=cite_note-31>*^* WHO: 1.6 million die in violence annually <LI id=cite_note-32>*^* Brazil murder rate similar to war zone, data shows، <LI id=cite_note-33>*^* Colombia's Uribe wins second term <LI id=cite_note-34>*^* Jamaica 'murder capital of the world' <LI id=cite_note-35>*^* Julius Caesar The Conquest of Gaul <LI id=cite_note-36>*^* Helvetti <LI id=cite_note-37>*^* Boudica <LI id=cite_note-38>*^* Jason Burke, <LI id=cite_note-39>*^* Jewish History 1200 - 1299 <LI id=cite_note-40>*^* Church History - "Kill Them All, Let God Sort Them Out!" <LI id=cite_note-41>*^* Massacre of the Pure <LI id=cite_note-42>*^* Jones <LI id=cite_note-43>*^* Battuta's Travels: Part Three - Persia and Iraq <LI id=cite_note-44>*^* Ping-ti Ho, "An Estimate of the Total Population of Sung-Chin China", in <LI id=cite_note-45>*^* History of Russia, Early Slavs history, Kievan Rus, Mongol invasion <LI id=cite_note-46>*^* Welcome to Encyclopædia Britannica's Guide to History <LI id=cite_note-47>*^* The Seven Years Campaign <LI id=cite_note-48>*^* Battle of Damascus <LI id=cite_note-49>*^* New Book Looks at Old-Style Central Asian Despotism <LI id=cite_note-50>*^* Nestorian Church <LI id=cite_note-51>*^* Timur Lenk (1369-1405) <LI id=cite_note-52>*^* Hassig, Ross (2003). "El sacrificio y las guerras floridas". <LI id=cite_note-53>*^* The Enigma of Aztec Sacrifice <LI id=cite_note-dontlike-54>*^* The Historical Dracula <LI id=cite_note-55>*^* History of Central Europe <LI id=cite_note-56>*^* Vlad the Impaler <LI id=cite_note-57>*^* The Real Prince Dracula <LI id=cite_note-58>*^* Germany - The Thirty Years' War - The Peace of Westphalia <LI id=cite_note-59>*^* The Thirty Years' War <LI id=cite_note-60>*^* Population and the Thirty Years War <LI id=cite_note-61>*^* The curse of Cromwell - BBC <LI id=cite_note-62>*^* About Poland <LI id=cite_note-63>*^* Judaism Timeline 1618-1770 <LI id=cite_note-64>*^* The Heart of Darkness: How Visceral Hatred of Catholicism Turns Into Genocide <LI id=cite_note-65>*^* Wars Of The Vendee <LI id=cite_note-66>*^* [http://www.genocidetext.net/gaci_origins.pdf ones, Adam Genocide: A Comprehensive Introduction p.7 (Routledge/Taylor & Francis Publishers Forthcoming 2006) ] <LI id=cite_note-67>*^* Three State and Counterrevolution in France by Charles Tilly <LI id=cite_note-68>*^* Vive la Contre-Revolution <LI id=cite_note-69>*^* McPhee, Peter <LI id=cite_note-70>*^* The Destruction of Holy Sites in Mecca and Medina <LI id=cite_note-71>*^* Saudi Arabia - THE SAUD FAMILY AND WAHHABI ISLAM <LI id=cite_note-72>*^* Nibras Kazimi, <LI id=cite_note-73>*^* John R Bradley, <LI id=cite_note-74>*^* Amir Taheri, <LI id=cite_note-75>*^* Ch'ing China: The Taiping Rebellion <LI id=cite_note-76>*^* Taiping Rebellion: The destruction of the Chinese culture <LI id=cite_note-77>*^* Chinese Cultural Studies: Concise Political History of China <LI id=cite_note-78>*^* The Great War: A Review of the Explanations <LI id=cite_note-79>*^* American Civil War <LI id=cite_note-HarvardCraig-80>*^* Lambert، Craig (May-June 2001). The Deadliest War. Harvard Magazine. وُصِل لهذا المسار في 2007-10-14. <LI id=cite_note-81>*^* [1] <LI id=cite_note-82>*^* "Sherman's March to the Sea" <LI id=cite_note-83>*^* Nineteenth Century Death Tolls <LI id=cite_note-84>*^* War of the Triple Alliance <LI id=cite_note-85>*^* Paraguay - The War of the Triple Alliance <LI id=cite_note-86>*^* The Wild Frontier: Atrocities During The American-Indian War <LI id=cite_note-87>*^* Michno, "Encyclopedia of Indian Wars" Index. <LI id=cite_note-88>*^* Thornton, <LI id=cite_note-89>*^* Thomas Pakenham, <LI id=cite_note-90>*^* Niall Ferguson, <LI id=cite_note-91>*^* Australian War Memorial <LI id=cite_note-92>*^* Cossacks history <LI id=cite_note-Black-93>*^* Nicolas Werth, Karel Bartošek, Jean-Louis Panné, Jean-Louis Margolin, Andrzej Paczkowski, <LI id=cite_note-94>*^* Soviet order to exterminate Cossacks is unearthed <LI id=cite_note-95>*^* Kort, Michael (2001). <LI id=cite_note-96>*^* Hugh Thomas, <LI id=cite_note-97>*^* Spain torn on tribute to victims of Franco <LI id=cite_note-98>*^* A revelatory account of the Spanish civil war <LI id=cite_note-99>*^* Spanish Civil War: Casualties <LI id=cite_note-100>*^* [2] <LI id=cite_note-101>*^* Men of La Mancha" <LI id=cite_note-102>*^* A Week in Books <LI id=cite_note-103>*^* Julius Ruiz, <LI id=cite_note-104>*^* Leaders mourn Soviet wartime dead <LI id=cite_note-105>*^* Massacres and Atrocities of WWII in Eastern Europe <LI id=cite_note-106>*^* Soviet Prisoners of War: Forgotten Nazi Victims of World War II <LI id=cite_note-107>*^* Rummel, R.J. *Statistics of Democide: Genocide and Mass Murder since 1900* Chapter 3. LIT Verlag Münster-Hamburg-Berlin-Wien-London-Zürich (1999) <LI id=cite_note-108>*^* Nuclear Power: The End of the War Against Japan <LI id=cite_note-109>*^* Remember role in ending fascist war <LI id=cite_note-110>*^* Chinese city remembers Japanese 'Rape of Nanjing' <LI id=cite_note-111>*^* Johnson, <LI id=cite_note-112>*^* Richard Overy, Russia's War <LI id=cite_note-113>*^* 'They raped every German female from eight to 80' <LI id=cite_note-114>*^* Red Army troops raped even Russian women as they freed them from camps <LI id=cite_note-ReferenceA-115>^ _*أ*_ _*ب*_ ‘‘‘ <LI id=cite_note-116>*^* Twitchett، Denis; John K. Fairbank. _The Cambridge history of China_.Cambridge University Press. ISBN 052124336Xهذا الكتاب موصول في 3 مارس 2007.  <LI id=cite_note-117>*^* يبدو عدد الوفيات والذي يقدر بمليون شخص أقل قيمة مطلقة واتفق العديد من المؤلفين على أن العدد يتراوح ما بين اثنين إلى خمس ملايين حالة وفاة. لذا، لا يمكن إنكار الدور الشخصي الذي قام به "ماو" في الأمر بإعدام الكثير من الأشخاص المعادين له. <LI id=cite_note-118>*^* Commentary transferred to Huang Jing regarding the supplementary plan to suppress counterrevolutionaries in Tianjin <LI id=cite_note-119>*^* Mao's "Killing Quotas" <LI id=cite_note-120>*^* [3] <LI id=cite_note-121>*^* Terrible Honeymoon: Struggling with the Problem of Terror in Early 1950s China _by Jeremy Brown_ <LI id=cite_note-maostats-122>*^* Source List and Detailed Death Tolls for the Twentieth Century Hemoclysm. Historical Atlas of the Twentieth Century. وُصِل لهذا المسار في 2007-02-27. <LI id=cite_note-123>*^* MacFarquhar, Roderick <LI id=cite_note-124>*^* 20 Years After Victory, April 1995, Folder 14, Box 24, Douglas Pike Collection <LI id=cite_note-125>*^* http://www.hawaii.edu/powerkills/SOD.TAB6.1A.GIF <LI id=cite_note-126>*^* Battlefield:Vietnam | Timeline <LI id=cite_note-127>*^* Francisco Macias Nguema <LI id=cite_note-128>*^* Coup plotter faces life in Africa's most notorious jail <LI id=cite_note-129>*^* True hell on earth: Simon Mann faces imprisonment in the cruellest jail on the planet <LI id=cite_note-130>*^* If you think this one's bad you should have seen his uncle <LI id=cite_note-131>*^* 2003: 'War criminal' Idi Amin dies <LI id=cite_note-132>*^* Idi Amin <LI id=cite_note-133>*^* Idi Amin killer file <LI id=cite_note-134>*^* Idi Amin: 'Butcher of Uganda' <LI id=cite_note-Red_Terror-135>*^* Guilty of genocide: the leader who unleashed a 'Red Terror' on Africa <LI id=cite_note-136>*^* [4] <LI id=cite_note-137>*^* Butcher of Addis Ababa' is guilty of genocide with torture regime <LI id=cite_note-138>*^* Zimbabwe won't extradite former Ethiopian dictator <LI id=cite_note-Ethiopian_Dictator-139>*^* Ethiopian Dictator Sentenced to Prison <LI id=cite_note-140>*^* Report claims secret genocide in Indonesia - University of Sydney <LI id=cite_note-141>*^* West Papua Support <LI id=cite_note-142>*^* Indonesian Human Rights Abuses in West Papua: Application of the Law of Genocide to the History of Indonesian Control <LI id=cite_note-143>*^* Attacks raise spectre of civil war <LI id=cite_note-144>*^* Journalists in Algeria are caught in middle <LI id=cite_note-145>*^* Nesroullah Yous & Salima Mellah(2000). _Qui a tué à Bentalha?_.La Découverte, Paris. ISBN 2-7071-3332-9.  <LI id=cite_note-146>*^* Inside Congo, An Unspeakable Toll <LI id=cite_note-147>*^* Conflict in Congo has killed 4.7m, charity says <LI id=cite_note-148>*^* Congo crisis is deadliest since Second World War <LI id=cite_note-farbeyond-149>*^* [http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/07/30/AR2007073001849.html Congo's Sexual Violence Goes 'Far Beyond Rape' ] <LI id=cite_note-150>*^* DR Congo pygmies 'exterminated' 
*^* [http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/2933524.stm DR Congo Pygmies appeal to UN ]


----------



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2010)

*العنــــف الأســـــري *












*العنــــف الأســـــري *[FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica][/FONT]
*رانية الألجاوي وموسى نجيب *



​*العنف الأسري: *
أن قضية العنف الأسري لتعتبر من أكثر الظواهر الاجتماعية التي دعت العديد من الباحثين لإجراء عدد من البحوث التي تهدف لتعميق الفهم من خلال الدراسة والتحليل . 
في محاولات ، تتسم    بالجدية والتحدي ، لإيجاد حلول واقعية وجذرية في جميع أنحاء الكرة الأرضية متمثلة عبر هذه الصفحات الذهبية لنستكشف معا ما قيل عن هذه القضية وأوراقنا هذه مطروحة كمادة قابلة للنقاش (can be discussed) والجدل حولها واستخلاص النتائج والتوصيات . 
ويمكن تعريف العنف العائلي ( FAMILY VIOLENCE ) بما يلي: *هو كل استخدام للقوه بطريقة غير شرعية من قبل شخص بالغ في  العائلة ضد أفراد آخرين من هذه العائلة؟*
من هو المعرض للاعتداء:
*يمكن لأي كان أن يصبح ضحية للعنف العائلي ولكن النساء والأطفال هم ضحاياه المألوفة وفي البيوت التي تحتوي نساء أو أطفال نجد أنهم يتعرضان معا للضرب من قبل الشخص نفسه رجل البيت . *

غالبا ما يقوم الرجل بالاعتداء على المرأة فتستخدم العنف كدفاع عن النفس وتبين الدراسات في أمريكا أن 95 % من حالات العنف العائلي  بين البالغين يرتكبها الرجل ضد المرأة. ويعد الاعتداء على الأطفال وإهمالهم مشكلة خطيرة ويقدر الخبراء أن مليونين إلي أربعة ملايين طفل في الولايات المتحدة يتعرضون للاعتداء كل سنة ، وكما يقتل آلاف الأطفال على يد أحد والديهم أو مربيهم كل عام ويبعد عشرات الآلاف من الأطفال كل سنة عن أسرهم التي ولدوا فيها ليعيشوا في بيوت الرعاية . 
أن المعاناة الناتجة عن العنف الأسري الواقع على الأطفال ( مزدوجة ) فبالإضافة إلى معاناة الأطفال أنفسهم بسبب الاعتداء والإهمال ، فهناك الكثير من الآفات الاجتماعية التي تنتج عن الاعتداء  _ فأغلبية السجناء البالغين والأشخاص الذين يمارسون العنف أو يعتدون جنسيا على أطفالهم هم ممن تعرضوا للاعتداء والإهمال في طفولتهم . 
من يعتدي على الأطفال: 
70 % من الاعتداءات على الأطفال يرتكبها رجل البيت . 
50 _ 70 % من الرجال الذين يعتدون على نسائهم يعتدون على أطفالهم . 
70 % من النساء اللائي يتعرضون للاعتداء يعلن أن المعتدي يعتدي على أطفالهم أيضا . 
تعريف المركز الوطني لاستغلال الأطفال وإهمالهم: 
1 – استغلال جسدي: فعال جسدية تسبب جروح جسدية للأطفال . 
2 – استغلال جنسي: توريط الأطفال بنشاطات جنسية لتزويد امتيازات جنسية للحصول على فوائد مالية للمعتدي، واحتوائها على أهداف جنسية . ( الدعارة _ أفلام ومجلات داعية للإثارة الجنسية أو أفعال هدفها الإثارة الجنسية ). 
3 – الاعتداء النفسي والعاطفي:  فعال تسبب مشاكل سلوكية ، معرفية ، فعالية ، أو أي إضرابات عقلية . 
4 – الإهمال:  لفشل عن تزويد احتياجات الرعاية المناسبة . 
تقريبا ما يعادل 60 % من جميع حالات الأطفال المستغلين وجد جرح في الرأس أو الرقبة ولذلك من حسن الحظ أن أطباء الأسنان قد يلاحظون مثل هذه العلامات الجسدية إذا كان هذا الطبيب لديه معرفة على ما إذا يجب أن يدقق النظر. 
* هذه تصرفات الأطفال المعرضين كضحية: 
أ*– الحركة الزائدة: *
1 - تغيرات في عادات النوم . 
2 – عدوانية في التصرف . 
3 – أحلام مزعجة . 
4 – يتم اللعب بعدوانية وعنف مع الألعاب . 
5 – الزيادة في الحوادث . 
*ب – الاكتئاب: *
1 – صعوبات في وقت الحمام . [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica][/FONT]
2 – التبول اللاإرادي . 
3 – مزاجية وتقلب في المزاج . 
4 – إيذاء الحيوانات . 
*ج – تغيرات في عادات الأكل: *
1 – الصعوبات وقت النوم . 
2 – تصرفات مدبرة للذات . 
3 – التحدث بعبر منطقية . 
4 – الفشل في المدرسة . 
5 – الكذب . 
 *حالة للدراسة: *
*قصة ماريا: *

أنا ماريا جريبس، ترعرعت في واشنطن مع والدتي والتي أنهت رسالة الدكتوراة وهي تعمل بروفيسير في الجامعة، وأبي كان مديراً لمكتب في الحكومة الفيدارالية. عائلتي لديها سر صغير قذر والدي عادة وبشكل عنيف جدا كان يضرب أمي أحيانا كل يوم في الأسبوع وأحيانا فقط مرة في الأسبوع وأحيانا مرة في الشهر وبشكل مرعب ومخيف أحيانا يتحول من أب محب ولعوب الى أب ساخط مخيف وقوي بشكل فظيع سأكون كاذبة اذا ما أخفيت خلفي ليلا وأنا في السرير متسائلة أن المسدس سيخرج وسأنهض صباحا لا أعرف على الأكيد اذا ما كنت سأجد أمي على قيد الحياة . 
أي شيء قد يجعلة غاضبا، ربما أنها لم تحبة سريعا أو أنها نسيت شراء ورق محارم للحمام أو أنها تجاهلته بينما هو يروي قصة أو أنها نسيت أن تحضر الكاتش أب الى مائدة العشاء . 
وفي نقطة معينة في مرحلة العراك (يقول إذا قلت كلمة واحدة أخرى سأضربك . وأمي لانها تعرف ما يغضبه تقول شيئا وبذلك فهو سيلقها على الارض يضربها على شكل "نقر" Kick يجرها على الارض – يعاقبها ويحملها من شعرها. 
نحن كأطفال دائما نستمع للعراك الدائر بينهما في الممر المؤدي لغرفة النوم. أحاول أن أجد شكلا – من هو الذي على صح ومن هو المخطئ. ولا أستطيع ، وهو دائما يظهر وكأنه على حق. بشكل منطقي جدا. 
طبعا لم نخبر أحد هذا يؤدي للشعور بالخجل وبحاجة للحفاظ عليه كسر – جاء الصباح وضعت النسيان على وجهي وذهبت للمدرسة منهكة بعد السهر طوال الليل خجلة جدا لما حدث ولم أرد أن يعرف أحد. 
أمي ستذهب للجامعة بعينين سوداوين وستخبر زملائها أنها ارتطمت بالباب وأحدا من زملائها لن يسأل أي سؤال لا يريدون أن يعرفوا وقليلا من الاحتياج للحديث وأبي لن يخبر أحدا أيضا. 
هذا السر عن العنف أخذ مني الكثير عندما كنت ب الـ 17 عام من عمري أصبت بإنهيار عصبي وجدت بالمستشفى لمدة سنة . تقريبا مدمرة لما حدث في عائلتي. ومن المستحيل أن الملجأ قد يكون خيار لامي. 
ولكن العامل الوحيد الذي جعل أمي تخضع لأبي وتمكين أبي من الاستمرار باستغلاله لها. وما حاجتي للانهيار وتدمير الذات هو مواقف المجتمع. 
مثال على ذلك مما يمكن أن يقال  (أي شيء حدث في بيتك ليس من اهتماماتنا هذه مشكلتك لتتعاملي معها. مسؤولية المرأة أن تقف بجانب زوجها. 
*(*أب مجنون أفضل من عدم وجوده بتاتا) أمي حقيقة كانت تقول ذلك لي . 
هيا ننظر سويا على هذه المقاطع من الصور، سيتم في هذا التمرين عرض صورتين: 
أ – كل صورة دقيقتين ونصف الدقيقة على جهاز عرض الشفافيات . 
ب – مناقشة هذة الصور على شاكلة أسئلة اسقاطية [FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]
[/FONT]1 – ماذا ترى في هذه الصورة . 
2 – ماذا كان شعورك أثناء عرض الصور . 
3 – هل هذه الصور موجودة في واقع المجتمع الذي نعيش فية.  


المصدر : http://www.pcc-jer.org/arabic/Articles/Article3.htm


----------



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2010)

*د/مجدي اسحق*



حينما نتكلم عن سمات هذا العصر، نجد أنفسنا أمام عدة تناقضات: فهذا العصر من أصعب العصور لأنه يجمل تراكمات وافرازات عشرين قرناً سابقة، حملت فى طياتها التطور العلمى الرهيب والقفزات التكنولوجية المعجزية من غزو الفضاء والكمبيوتر والطاقة النووية والإنجازات الثقافية الضخمة والرفاهية الاجتماعية المذهلة.
ومع كل هذا التقدم نجد الانحرافات الشديدة المقابلة والاستغراق فى الخطية والتغرب عن المسيح وعن الكنيسة... وبين هذا وذاك نجد التوترات النفسية الشديدة والأمراض العصبية القاسية.

وسوف نحاول فى هذا المقال أن نضع أيدينا على مفاتيح السمات النفسية لهذا العصر بشىء من التحليل مع عرض الاقتراحات العملية للتعامل معها وفيما يلى عرض مسهب لهذه السمات.

أولاً: السرعة :

سمة إنسان هذا العصر هى السرعة والسرعة فى كل شئ: فى التفكير، فى اتخاذ القرار، فى الحركة فى الكلام.. بل وتسربت هذه السرعة إلى ممارستنا الاجتماعية والكنيسة، فاللقاءات العائلية أصبحت شحيحة وقصيرة وبادرة، والعمل الروحى أصبح يتسم بالسطحية وعدم التركيز وغياب العمق.

ولأن حمى الحصول على المال وتأمين المستقبل أصابت المجتمع بسبب الكساد الاقتصادى والغلاء المتزايد، بالإضافة لغياب القناعة الروحية والإيمان فى محبة الله وكفايته وعنايته الأبوية، نجد الانكباب على العمل بصورة عجيبة وتكريس معظم أوقات اليوم للدراسة والعمل وجمع المال..

وبسبب تبديد الطاقة الجسدية فى العمل المضىء، وتسريب الطاقة النفسية فى القلق والتوتر وكثرة التفكير أصبح إيقاع اليوم سريع: لا وقت للراحة الجسدية أو حتى الذهنية والنفسية، ولا وقت للجلسات العائلية المباركة التى تجمع شتات الأسرة حول فكر للاختلاء اليومى بشخص المسيح والجلوس عند قدميه والشبع من محضر الصلاة..

ومما يزيد من خطورة الموقف انتشار ما نسميه فى علم النفس "بالترفيه السلبى" مثل التليفزيون والسينما والمسرح ودور الملاهى.. وهو أمور نافعة بلا شك إن أعطيناها الوقت المناسب واستخدمناها بالأسلوب المناسب... لكن حمى مشاهدة التلفزيون أصابت الكثيرين حتى أصبحت مرض يسمى فى أمريكا "مرض التليفزيون" (Televitis).

فهو يخرج بالإنسان من ذاته إلى عالم الخيـال ويساهم فى تغرب الإنسان عن نفسه، ومتعة الجلوس دون عمل أى شئ لا تعادلهـا متعة فى نظر الكثيرين!! وهكذا نجد مزيد من "اغتصاب" الوقت وتبديده واستهلاكه!!
وأخطر ما فى السرعة هو تغرب الإنسان عـن نفسه بعد أن تغرب عن الآخرين.. فهـو لم يعد يدرى من هو، من أين أتى وإلى أين يذهب؟ ماذا يريد؟ ما هى أهدافه وما هى رغباته؟ وأصبح يتحرك كما يحركه المجتمع العام: بحث عن المال والرفاهية والكـرامة والمركز.. وتحول إلى مزيج غير منتظم من آراء المحيطين به. وهو لا يملك الوقت الكافى ليهدأ ويكتشف نفسه ويفحصها بأمانة فى نور الإنجيل ويردد مع داود النبى قوله: "اختبرنى يا الله وأعرف قلبى امتحنى وأعرف أفكارى وأنظر إن كان فى طريق باطل وأهدنى طريقاً أبدياً" (مز 23:139،24).

لذلك نجده يدخل فى دائرة مفرغة: من سرعة إلى سرعة إلى أن ينهار إما جسدياً من المرض أو نفسياً من الاكتئاب والقلق والتوتر أو اجتماعياً من التفكك الأسرى والفراغ الاجتماعى.

? ولا حل أمام الإنسان إلا بالعودة للسكون والهدوء، ومواجهة النفس "لأنه هكذا قال السيد الرب قدوس إسرائيل بالرجوع والسكون تخلصون بالهدوء والطمأنينة تكون قوتكم فلم تشاءوا" (أش15:30).
? نعم... إن العلاقة بالمسيح تمكنه من أداء، أشق الأعمال بأبسط مجهود، لأن عبء العمل يقع على الروح القدس الساكن فى القلب وليس على النفس أو الجسد... وهذه ليست دعوة لتخفيف أعباء العمل.
? وإن كان هذا المر لازماً فى بعض الأحيان أو كثير منها - وكلنها بالحرى دعوة لنقل عبء العمل والمسئولية من النفس إلى الروح... فانطلاق القلب نحو العشرة نحو الله يجعله يشاركه فى كل شئ، فيحمل المسيح من النفس أداء مجهود الحياة اليومى، فيرفع ثقل المسئولية من على كاهل الإنسان، ويملأه سلاماً فائقاً "يارب تجعل لنا سلاماً لأنك كل أعمالنا صنعتها لنا" (أش 12:26).
? نقطة أخرى هي تنظيم الوقت وتوزيع المسئوليات وترتيب الأولويات مع الهدوء والتأنى يجب أن تحتل العلاقة بالله وإلتزامتها الأولوية القصوى فى الحياة بحيث لا يتعدى عليها أمر فالتزامات العمل، مع تخصيص وقت مناسب وكافى ومرتب لكل أمـر وقبلها بفترة كافية... فالنظام مع الهدوء والتروى، يعطيان للعمل نعمة وبركة وإنجاز..
? نقطة أخيرة هى الإيمان ببركة الله ويده الحانية التى تمتد لكل ما نعمل يقول حجى النبـى: "زرعتم كثيراً ودخلتم قليلاً.. والأخذ أجرة يأخذ أجرة لكيس منقوب" (حج 6:1) هذه هى صـورة الإنسان بدون البركة الإلهية... لكن فى عمل النعمة، ورجوع القلب بالتوبة لله، وامتلاء النفس بالإيمان نسمع قول الرب على فم حجى فى آخر نبوته "فمن هذا اليوم أبارك" (حج 19:2) إن البركة الإلهية تضاعف ثمر يدينان وعلينا أن نثق أن إلهنا المحب يعتنى بنا وبعائلاتنا ويعطينا أكثر جداً مما نطلب أو نفتكر (أف 20:3) بحسب غناه فى المجد (فى 19:4).

*ثانياً: العنف :

سمة أخرى لهذا العصر هو العنف والعنـف أنتشر بصورة سواء فى الجريمة أو الحروب والانقلابات والنزعات بل وانتشرت الجريمة نفسها فى أفلام المرئية والقصص المقروءة بصورة لم نسمع عنها من قبل... وقد وصلت الجرائم لحدود بعيدة كل البعد عن التصور مثل جرائم يرتكبها الابن فى حق أبوية أو الأب مع أولاده أو الزوجة مع زوجها..

? والعنف وليد الإحساس بالفراغ والضعف الداخلى، فالقوى لا يهاجم ولا يشعر أنه يحتاج لأن يثبت للآخرين مدى تفوقه.. فلأته داخلياً مؤمن بقدراته فهو لا يبدد طاقته فى الدفاع عن نفسه، تاركاً للأيام إثبات الحق وتأكيده ما الضعيف والفاشل والذى لم يحالفه الحظ فى تحقيق آماله، فهو يلجأ للعنف ليثبت للناس وجوده وقوته وتفوقه...
? وهناك فرق كبير بين العنف والحق: فالحق قوى ولا يحتاج للعنف.. ويمكن للإنسان أن يطلب الحق لأن الحق هو الله (يو6:14) ويؤمن أن الله سيسنده ليحصل على هذا الحق دون استعمال قوته الذاتية بطريقة خاطئة.
? والعنف كذلك ترجمة لغياب الأمان الداخلى وتكاثر المأكل النفسية: فالعنيف يعانى من خوف داخلى أو قلق أو اكتئاب دفين لم يستمع التعامل معه، فيلجأ لتسريب الطاقة فى صورة القسوة والهجوم... ومعروف فى علم النفس العلاقة بين الاكتئاب والعنف Aggression  & Depression.
? والعنف يعبر كذلك عن غياب الموضوعية والحجة: فالقوى يعتمد على منطقة وقوة القناعة وبراهينه ولا يخشى المواجهة أو الحوار أو سماع الرأى الآخر.. أما العنيف فهو يدارى عجزة وغياب منطقة بالقوة المزيفة..
? والعنف أخيراً هو صورة من صور الفشل النفسى: فالعنيف يحتاج لمن يسيطر أو يتفوق عليه أو يستعرض عليه قوته، ويحتاج لم يخاف منه أو يخشى بأسه... وهو بذلك يدارى عيوباً نفسية خطيرة من الإحساس بالنقص وبالفشل أو الخوف من الآخرين وعدم القدرة على التكيف معهم..

والحل...؟

لا مخرج من العنف ألا بالعودة للبناء الداخلى للكيان الإنسانى، واختبار النضوج الداخلى، والاقتناع إن قيمة الإنسان فى الفضيلة والقوة الداخلية وليس فى التظاهر بالقوة والاختفاء خلف أقنعة مزيفة من القسوة والسيطرة.. المحبة هى أساس القوة، وخدمة الآخرين هى الوسيلة للإحساس بالأهمية والبذل والتواضع يجعلان الإنسان عالياً فى نظر الكل ولو بعد حين...

*ثالثاً: انحرافات العاطفة :

من مظاهر هذا الجيل كذلك، العاطفة المنحرفة.. وهو امتداد لما كان يحدث فى الأجيال السابقة: وكأننا نستعيد للذهن صورة الفساد الذى كان منتشراً فى أيام سدوم وعمورة (تك 20:18، 2بط 7:2،8) أو فساد مدينة روما وأفسس وكورنثس فى بدء انتشار المسيحية..

? إنسان هذا العصر لا يعرف الحب، إنما يعرف الشهوة فقط.. الحب بمعنى العطاء والبـذل والاهتمام والخروج من الذات لخدمة الآخرين.. والشهوة بمعنى الاستلائية والاستهلاك واستنفاذ الآخر على حساب لذة الجسد.
? وإن كان انحراف الشهوة خطير خارج دائرة الزواج، فهو أخطر إذا ما تم تحت مظلة الزواج. يحدثنا الرسول بولس عن المضجع غير النجس فى الزواج (عب 4:12).. والمقصود طبعاً ليس نجاسة العلاقات الجنسية، لكن الروح التى تصاحب علاقة الزوج بزوجته فيمكن للعلاقة الإيجابية أن تكـون صورة (رسمية) للشهوة خارج الـزواج وهى بهذا بدلاً من أن توحد الطرفين تعزلهما عن بعضهما البعض إذ تلقى بكل طرف فى قوقعة الأنانية وحب التملك وعبودية اللذة... ولكن يمكن للحب الإلهى إذا ما تسرب للقلوب أن يجعل الجسد يخدم قضية الوحدة، ويصير وسيلة إلهية مباركة لتعبير عن الحب والرغبة فى الاتحاد أو بتعبير الكتاب "يلتصق بامرأته" (تك 24:2).. وهنا يدفع الحب الطرفين إلى مزيد من البذل لأجل بعضهما ولأجل الآخرين.
? وابتعاد الإنسان عن صورة الله المحب التى خلق عليها، نجده يشعر بالغربة وفقدان الهوية ثم ينحدر إلى مزيد من اللذة بحثاً عن أمانة المفقود دون أن يجده.. ويظل يهوى ويهـوى إلى أن يكتشف أنه بدد عمره وشبابه وعاطفته فى السراب دون أن يرتوى أو يشبع "كل من يشرب من هذا الماء يعطش أيضاً... كان لك خمسة أزواج والذى لك ألان ليس هو زوجك من يشرب من الماء الذى أعطيه أنا فلن يعطش إلى الأبد..".
? ولا يمكن للإنسان أن يجد كفايته وارتوائه إلا فى الامتلاء من محبة الله اللانهائية.. فهى الوحيدة القادرة على إشباعه وملء فراغه الداخلى.
? ولا يمكن لإنسان يبحث عن الأخذ أن يسعد... عليه أن يعطى أولاً ويل يعطى حتى يجد الشبع.. وهنا موقف إنسانى مسيحى ناضج خالى من الأنانية ولأن استقرار الإنسان الداخلى مبنى على هذا الموقف الإيجابى من "العطاء" نجد الإنسان يشبع ويفرح ويستقر ويتحرر من استجداء الحب إلى توزيعه بسخاء وكرم على الكل...

رابعاً: النزعة الاستقلالية :

عصر الحرية الحالى أعطى الإنسان الكثير من الفرص للتعبير عن نفسه، وللحرية الفكرية والقدرة على المناقشة والاعتراض وإبداء الرأى والتعديل حتى على المسلمات والجذور العميقة سواء الاجتماعية أو الدينية.. لذلك أصبح إنسان هذا العصر اكثر شعوراً بقدرته على التميز والاستقلال وهذا الأمـر له إيجابيات كثيرة: فهو قد أعطى للإنسان شعوراً بالكرامة والتميز، وفتح أمامه مجالات كثيرة للخلق والإبداع.

ولكنه من ناحية أخرى دفع الإنسان دفعاً للتمرد والاستقلالية المريضة والعزلة..

وأصبح إنسان هذا العصر أكثر شعوراً بقدرته على التميز والاستقلال وهذا المر له إيجابيات كثيرة: فهو قد أعطى للإنسان شعوراً بالكرامة والتميز، وفتح أمامه مجالات كثيرة للخلق والإبداع.

ولكنه من ناحية أخرى دفع الإنسان دفعاً للتمرد والاستقلالية المريضة والعزلة..

وأصبح كل إنسان بنفسه "عالماً" مستقلاً... فلم يسمع عن أنشقاقات وبدع وتحزبات وشيع ومذاهب بقدر 
ما سمعنا فى هذا العصر... وللأسف تغلغلت هذه الروح داخل العائلات بل وحتى داخل الكنيسة نفسها..
? وما أخطر التفكك الاجتماعى حينما يصيب الكيان السرى أو الروحى... فيغـيب الشعور بالأمان وتنمو بذار التمرد والانحرافات والأنانية.
? ولا يمكن للوحدة أن تتم إلا بمزيد من الحب والتواضع والخضوع للحق فلمستقبل يبحث عن ذاته والمتواضع يبحث عن الحق حتى ولو كان على حساب ذاته..
? والاتضاع مكلف: فهو يتطلب تنازلات ومرونة وتفاهم وأمانة لمعرفة صوت الله، وتجاهل لصوت الذات الأنانية.. ولكنه فى نفس الوقت مربح لأبعد الحدود: فالمتواضع يكسب راحته وسلامه ويكسـب احترام الناس ومحبتهم، ويرسخ أسـاسات الوحدة بين الآخرين، ويشهد عن عمل النعمة فى القلب إذ يعكس صورة الله المتواضع أمام الكل.
? نقطة أخرى لعلاج الاستقلال هى الموضوعية والتفاهم الأذن المفتوحة بوعى وفهم تساهم فى حل الكثير من المشاكل، والإيجابية والمبادرة والوضوح والصراحة والصدق هم علاجات ناضجة للعزلة والانغلاق والأنانية.

بعد هذا العرض السريع لسمات هذا العصر النفسية تبقى عدة ملاحظات أخيرة جديرة بالذكر...

1- الإنسان هو الإنسان أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد "ويسوع المسيح هو، هو أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد" (عب 8:13) وسيظل الإنسان هو بعينه الخاطئ الضال المتمرد، وسيظل الله كما هو محباً وأميناً ومسامحاً... لذلك 
لا علاج لإنسان هذا اعصر أو أي عصر ألا في شخص المسيح الأمين القادر على شفائه من كل مرض أو انحراف.
2- اللقاء المنتظم بالله فى قراءة الكلمة المقدسة: بوعى وفهم، وفى الصلاة بانفتاح ومشاركة الله فى كل شئن وكشف النفس والضمير فى محضر الروح القدس من أهم وأخطر عوامل الشفاء الداخلى من كل انحرافات النفس واعوجاجها حيث تجد النعمة الإلهية الفرصة الكاملة لتهـذيب القلب وتقويم عيوبه.
3- الشركة الروحية الكنسية مع أعضاء الاجتماع الروحى، أو فى لقاءات الرشاد والاعتراف مع المرشد أو أب الاعتراف فى جلسات منتظمة واعية منفتحة، من أقوى العوامل لسند الإنسان فى مواقفه الداخلية وبنائه وتأسيسه على عمل النعمة... فالإنسان يحتاج للآخر لسنده ويشجعه ويعضده ويرشده ويساعده على فهم نفسه وفهم الله بطريقة صحيحة..
4- الممارسات الكنسية السرائرية دواء شاف للقلوب الجريحة، ونعمة إلهية سرية جبارة تسند مسيرة الإنسان الروحية وترفعه فوق كل عقباته الداخلية والخارجية... لذلك فالانتظام فى ممارسة التناول وحضور القداسات والاجتماعات هام للغاية، بشرط أن يصنع بوعى وفهم وأمانة وروح واستيعاب.

إلهنا قادر أن يسندنا جميعاً لنحيا حسب وصاياه، بأمانة كاملة فى نور إنجيله المقدس "أولاد الله بلا عيب فى وسط جيل معوج وملتو تضيئون بينهم كأنوار فى العالم" (فى 15:2).​ 
المصدر : http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/christian_articles?wid=100&func=viewSubmission&sid=1700


----------



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2010)

للملف بقية  


لو 

احببتم 

تابعوة


----------



## نيفين فرج (4 مارس 2010)

العنف شىء لا يتناسب مع المسيحيه وانا مبسوطه جدا بالكلام لانه زادنى معرفه وربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2010)

نيفين فرج قال:


> العنف شىء لا يتناسب مع المسيحيه وانا مبسوطه جدا بالكلام لانه زادنى معرفه وربنا يبارك حياتكم


 





ربنا يخليكى نيفين حبيبتى 
لو حبيتى تتابعى 
للملف بقية 
وراى الكنيسة 
اصلى ان يكون الموضوع سبب بركة واستفادة لكل من يدخلة 


معلش :smi420:
غيرى نوع  الجنس انك انثى اكيد لخبطتى فيها مثلى 

شكرا ليكى واتمنى ان ارى ارائك بكل موضوعاتى الغلبانة


----------



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2010)

*العنف المدرسي*








*العنف المدرسي*​*جواد دويك*
​مقدمة:
إن ظاهرة العنف بشكل عام في الأطر المختلفة تعد من أكثر الظواهر التي تسترعي اهتمام الجهات الحكومية المختلفة من ناحية والأسرة النووية من جهة أخرى. نواجه في الآونة الأخيرة في دول غربية تطوراً ليس فقط في كمية أعمال العنف وإنما في الأساليب التي يستخدمها الطلاب في تنفيذ السلوك العنيف كالقتل والهجوم المسلح ضد الطلاب من ناحية والمدرسين من الناحية الأخرى.
العنف كما عرف في النظريات المختلفة: هو كل تصرف يؤدي إلى إلحاق الأذى بالآخرين، قد يكون الأذى جسمياً أو نفسياً. فالسخرية والاستهزاء من الفرد وفرض الآراء بالقوة وإسماع الكلمات البذيئة جميعها أشكال مختلفة لنفس الظاهرة.
الاهتمام والالتفات إلى ظاهرة العنف كان نتيجة تطور وعي عام في مطلع القرن العشرين بما يتعلق بالطفولة، خاصةً بعدما تطورت نظريات علم النفس المختلفة التي أخذت تفسر لنا سلوكيات الإنسان على ضوء مرحلة الطفولة المبكرة وأهميتها بتكوين ذات الفرد وتأثيرها على حياته فيما بعد، وضرورة توفير الأجواء الحياتية المناسبة لينمو الأطفال نمواً جسدياً ونفسياً سليماً ومتكاملاً. كما ترافق مع نشوء العديد من المؤسسات والحركات التي تدافع عن حقوق الإنسان وحقوق الأطفال بشكل خاص، وقيام الأمم المتحدة بصياغة اتفاقيات عالمية تهتم بحقوق الإنسان عامة وحقوق الطفل خاصة، فاتفاقية حقوق الطفل تنص بشكل واضح وصريح بضرورة حماية الأطفال من جميع أشكال الإساءة والاستغلال والعنف التي قد يتعرضون لها ( المادة 32، اتفاقية حقوق الطفل ) وهذا يشير إلى بداية الاهتمام بالطفل على أنه إنسان له كيان وحقوق بحد ذاته وليس تابع أو ملكية لأحد مثل العائلة.
أما في الآونة الأخيرة فلقد زاد الاهتمام بموضوع العنف في إسرائيل كما في كثير من دول العالم نتيجة زيادة حدة العنف بأشكاله المختلفة اتجاه الأطفال والتي وصلت إلى مستويات مقلقة حيث يصعب علينا السيطرة عليها الآن ( لوجسي، 1991؛  روكح، 1995)، وفي إسرائيل الاهتمام بظاهرة العنف بدأ عندما قدمت تمار هوربتس و منحم أمير عام 1981 بحثاً لوزارة المعارف والثقافة يشيران به إلى ضرورة التصدي لظاهرة العنف المنتشرة في جميع المراحل التعليمية، اتجاه المعلمين والطلاب وممتلكات المدرسة، ولكن في تلك الآونة تم إهمال الموضوع حتى صيف 1986 حيث قامت مجموعة من الأحداث بممارسة العديد من أعمال العنف التي على أثرها قررت وزارة المعارف والثقافة تشكيل لجنة لوضع الخطط والتوصيات لكيفية التصدي لهذه الظاهرة، وقد خلصت اللجنة إلى إصدار منشور عام يمنع استخدام العنف في المدارس ويفرض العقوبات على كل من يستخدم العنف، وكذلك ضرورة إقامة دورات استكمال وإصدار نشرات وكتيبات إرشادية في هذا الموضوع ( وزارة المعارف والثقافة، 1989).
مواقف الأديان من قضية العنف:
العنف في المسيحية - العهد الجديد
يرفض الدين المسيحي أي نوع من أنواع العنف سواءً التعذيب الجسدي أو المعنوي، القتل، الانتحار المتعمد، الوأد، بتر الأعضاء … الخ، ويدعو إلى مسامحة المعتدي والمحبة كما يحث على احترام الشخص الإنساني والنفس الإنسانية ( الفاخوري، 1992؛ خوري، 1999) فيقول السيد المسيح " الحق أقول لكم بما أنكم فعلتموه بأحد أخوتي هؤلاء الأصاغر فبي فعلتم" ( متى 25: 40 ). كما يذكر ( خوري، 1999)  " أن السيد المسيح قد رفض الغضب والعنف على أنواعه الجسدي والكلامي قائلاً لنا سمعتم أنه قيل لآبائكم: لا تقتل، فمن قتل يستوجب حكم القاضي، أما أنا أقول لكم من غضب على غيره باطلاً أستوجب حكم القاضي، ومن قال لغيره، يا أحمق أستوجب حكم المجلس، ومن قال له: يا جاهل أستوجب نار جهنم" ( متى 5: 21).
 وبذلك نرى تصريح واضح وصريح على لسان المسيح عليه السلام بضرورة عدم استخدام العنف، وهذا ما يؤكده تصرف السيد المسيح مع بطرس أيضاً عندما أراد أن يستخدم العنف دفاعاً عنه قال له " أغمد سيفك، فكل من يأخذ بالسيف، بالسيف يهلك " ( متى 26: 52 ).


أسباب ظاهرة العنف في المدارس:
العملية التربوية مبنية على التفاعل الدائم والمتبادل بين الطلاب ومدرسيهم. حيث أن سلوك الواحد يؤثر على الآخر وكلاهما يتأثران بالخلفية البيئية، ولذا فإننا عندما نحاول أن نقيم أي ظاهرة في إطار المدرسة فمن الخطأ بمكان أن نفصلها عن المركبات المختلفة المكونة لها حيث أن للبيئة جزءاً كبيراً من هذه المركبات.
(حزان، 1996) عرضت *أهم الأسباب التي تقف وراء ظاهرة العنف:*


1) طبيعة المجتمع الأبوي والسلطوي: رغم أن مجتمعنا يمر في مرحلة انتقالية، إلا أننا نرى جذور المجتمع المبني على السلطة الأبوية ما زالت مسيطرة. فنرى على سبيل المثال أن استخدام العنف من قبل الأخ الكبير أو المدرس هو أمر مباح ويعتبر في إطار المعايير الاجتماعية السليمة، وحسب النظرية النفسية- الاجتماعية فإن الإنسان يكون عنيفاً عندما يتواجد في مجتمع يعتبر العنف سلوكاً ممكناً، مسموحاً ومتفقاً عليه.
بناءً على ذلك تعتبر المدرسة هي المصب لجميع الضغوطات الخارجية فيأتي الطلاب المٌعنّفون من قبل الأهل والمجتمع المحيط بهم إلى المدرسة ليفرغوا الكبت القائم بسلوكيات عدوانية عنيفة يقابلهم طلاب آخرون يشابهونهم الوضع بسلوكيات مماثلة وبهذه الطريقة تتطور حدة العنف ويزداد انتشارها، كما في داخل المدرسة تأخذ الجماعات ذوات المواقف المتشابه حيال العنف شلل وتحالفات من أجل الانتماء مما يعزز عندهم تلك التوجهات والسلوكيات، فيذكر ( هوربيتس، 1995) " إذا كانت البيئة خارج المدرسة عنيفة فأن المدرسة ستكون عنيفة ".
تشير هذه النظرية إلى أن الطالب في بيئته خارج المدرسة يتأثر بثلاث مركبات وهي العائلة، المجتمع والأعلام وبالتالي يكون العنف المدرسي هو نتاج للثقافة المجتمعية العنيفة.


2) مجتمع تحصيلي: في كثير من الأحيان نحترم الطالب الناجح فقط ولا نعطي أهمية وكياناً للطالب الفاشل تعليمياً. الطالب الذي لا يتجاوب معنا. حسب نظرية الدوافع فالإحباط هو الدافع الرئيسي من وراء العنف، إذ أنه بواسطة العنف يتمكن الفرد الذي يشعر بالعجز ، أن يثبت قدراته الخاصة. فكثيراً ما نرى أن العنف ناتج عن المنافسة والغيرة. كذلك فإن الطالب الذي يعاقب من قبل معلمه باستمرار يفتش عن موضوع (شخص) يمكنه أن يصب غضبه عليه. 
العنف موضوع واسع وشائك، هناك العديد من الأمور التي تؤثر على مواقفنا اتجاه العنف بحيث نجد من يرفض ومن يوافق على استخدام العنف لنفس الموقف، وهذا نابع من عدة عوامل كالثقافة السائدة والجنس والخلفية الدينية وغيرها، وبما أن الدين يعتبر عنصراً أساسياً ويلعب دوراً فاعلاً في حياة الأفراد، فمن الصعب تجاهل هذا العامل وتأثيره على قراراتنا ومواقفنا التربوية، لذا وددت أن أضع بين أيدي القارئ لمحة عن نظرة الدين الإسلامي والمسيحي للعنف، ليتسنى لنا فهم الخلفية الدينية والاجتماعية التي يأتي منها طلابنا.


3) العنف المدرسي هو نتاج التجربة المدرسية ( سلوكيات المدرسة ):
هذا التوجه يحمل المسئولية للمدرسة من ناحية خلق المشكلة وطبعاً من ناحية ضرورة التصدي لها ووضع الخطط لمواجهتها والحد منها، فيشار إلى أن نظام المدرسة بكامله من طاقم المعلمين والأخصائيين والإدارة يوجد هناك علاقات متوترة طوال الوقت، ومما يؤكد على ذلك أن ( كولمن ) لدى ( هروبتس، 1995) أستنتج من بحثه " أن السلوكيات العنيفة هي نتاج المدرسة " ( وزارة المعارف الثقافة، 1997 )، ويمكن تقسيمها إلى 3 مواضيع وهي:- علاقات متوترة وتغيرات مفاجئة داخل المدرسة، إحباط، كبت وقمع للطلاب، الجو التربوي.




v علاقات متوترة وتغيرات مفاجئة داخل المدرسة:
تغيير المدير ودخول آخر بطرق تربوية أخرى وتوجهات مختلفة عن سابقه تخلق مقاومة عند الطلاب لتقبل ذلك التغيير، فدخول مدير جديد للمدرسة مثلاً، وانتخاب لجنة أهالي جديدة تقلب أحياناً الموازين رأساً على عقب في المدرسة، ترك المعلم واستبداله بمعلم آخر يعلم بأساليب مختلفة، عدم إشراك الطلاب بما يحدث داخل المدرسة وكأنهم فقط جهاز تنفيذي، شكل الاتصال بين المعلمين أنفسهم والطلاب أنفسهم والمعلمين والطلاب وكذلك المعلمين والإدارة له بالغ الأثر على سلوكيات الطلاب ( وزارة المعارف والثقافة، 1997)، ففي أحد الأبحاث  أشير  إلى أن تجربة في إحدى المدارس الأمريكية لدمج طلاب بيض مع طلاب سود لاقت مقاومة شديدة و عنف بين الطلاب حيث لم تكن الإدارة قد هيئت الطلاب بعد لتقبل مثل تلك الفكرة (هروبتس، 1995، وزارة المعارف والثقافة، 1995 ).


v إحباط، كبت وقمع للطلاب:
متطلبات المعلمين والواجبات المدرسية التي تفوق قدرات الطلاب وإمكانياتهم، مجتمع تحصيلي، التقدير فقط للطلاب الذين تحصيلهم عالي، العوامل كثيرة ومتعددة غالباً ما تعود الى نظرية الإحباط حيث نجد أن الطالب الراضي غالباً لا يقوم بسلوكيات عنيفة والطالب الغير راضي يستخدم العنف كإحدى الوسائل التي يُعبر بها عن رفضه وعدم رضاه وإحباطه، فعلى سبيل المثال :-


1- عدم التعامل الفردي مع الطالب، وعدم مراعاة الفروق الفردية داخل الصف.

2- لا يوجد تقدير للطالب كأنسان له احترامه وكيانه.

3- عدم السماح للطالب بتعبير عن مشاعره فغالباً ما يقوم المعلمون بإذلال الطالب وإهانته إذا أظهر غضبه.

4- التركيز على جوانب الضعف عند الطالب والإكثار من انتقاده.

5- الاستهزاء بالطالب والاستهتار من أقواله وأفكاره.

6- رفض مجموعة الرفاق والزملاء للطالب مما يثير غضبه وسخطه عليهم.

7- عدم الاهتمام بالطالب وعدم الاكتراث به مما يدفعه الى استخدام العنف ليلفت الانتباه لنفسه.

8- وجود مسافة كبيرة بين المعلم والطالب، حيث لا يستطيع محاورته او نقاشه حول علاماته او عدم رضاه من المادة. كذلك خوف الطالب من السلطة يمكن أن يؤدي الى خلق تلك المسافة.

9- الاعتماد على أساليب التلقين التقليدية.

10- عنف المعلم اتجاه الطلاب.

11- عندما لا توفر المدرسة الفرصة للطلاب للتعبير عن مشاعرهم وتفريغ عدوانيتهم بطرق سليمة.


12- المنهج وملاءمته لاحتياجات الطلاب. ( حزان، 1999، ص 6-7 ) 



v الجو التربوي:
عدم وضوح القوانين وقواعد المدرسة، حدود غير واضحة لا يعرف الطالب بها حقوقه ولا واجباته، مبنى المدرسة واكتظاظ الصفوف ( وزارة المعارف والثقافة، 1997 ) التدريس الغير فعال والغير ممتع الذي يعتمد على التلقين والطرق التقليدية، كل هذا وذاك يخلق العديد من الإحباطات عند الطلاب الذي يدفعهم إلى القيام بمشاكل سلوكية تظهر بأشكال عنيفة وأحياناً تخريب للممتلكات الخاصة والعامة ( فاندلزم )، بالإضافة الى استخدام المعلمين للعنف والذين يعتبرون نموذجاً للطلاب حيث يأخذونهم الطلاب قدوة لهم. 
 الجو التربوي العنيف يوقع المعلم الضعيف في شراكه، فالمعلم يلجأ إلى استخدام العنف لأنه يقع تحت تأثير ضغط مجموعة المعلمين الذي يشعرونه بأنه شاذ وان العنف هو عادة ومعيار يمثل تلك المدرسة والطلاب لا يمكن التعامل معهم الآ بتلك الصورة وغالباً ما نسمع ذلك من معلمين محبطين محاولين بذلك نقل إحباطهم إلى باقي المعلمين ليتماثلوا معهم فيرددون على مسمعهم عبارات مثل ( بعدك معلم جديد، شايف بدون ضرب فش نتيجة، بكره بتيأس .. الخ من العبارات المحبطة)، وهنا شخصية المعلم تلعب دور في رضوخه لضغط المجموعة إذا كان من ذوي النفس القصير او عدم التأثر بما يقولون.
إضافة إلى ما ذكر فأن الأسلوب الديموقراطي قد يلاقي معارضة من قبل الطلاب الذين اعتادوا على الضرب والأسلوب السلطوي، فيحاولون جاهدين فحص الى أي مدى سيبقى المعلم قادراً على تحمل ازعاجاتهم وكأنهم بطريقة غير مباشرة يدعونه الى استخدام العنف، وإذا ما تجاوب المعلم مع هذه الدعوة فسيؤكد لهم انهم طلاب أشرار الذين لا ينفع معهم الآ الضرب، ونعود الى المعلم ذو النفس القصير الذي سرعان ما يحمل عصاه ليختصر على نفسه الجهد والتعب بدلاً من أن يصمد ويكون واعي الى ان عملية التغيير هي سيرورة Prosess   التي تتطلب خطة طويلة المدى ( حزان، 1999).



أشكال العنف 
1 . العنف الجسدي 
بالنسبة للعنف الجسدي لا يوجد هناك اختلاف كبير ومتباين في التعريفات التي كتبت على أيدي الباحثين حيث أن الوضوح في العنف الجسدي لا يؤدي إلى أي لبس في هذا التعريف، وهنا تعريفاً شاملاً لعدد من التعريفات. العنف الجسدي: هو استخدام القوة الجسدية بشكل متعمد اتجاه الآخرين من اجل إيذائهم وإلحاق أضرار جسمية لهم وهذا ما يدعى ( Inflicted-Injury ) لي عضو أو عوجه، وذلك كوسيلة عقاب غير شرعية مما يؤدي إلى الآلام وأوجاع ومعاناة نفسية جراء تلك الأضرار كما ويعرض صحة الطفل للأخطار. 
من الأمثلة على استخدام العنف الجسدي - الحرق أو الكي بالنار، رفسات بالأرجل، خنق، ضرب بالأيدي أو الأدوات، لي لأعضاء الجسم، دفع الشخص، لطمات، وركلات ( لوجسي، 1991؛ ميكلوبكس؛ لفشيتس، 1995؛  زوعبي، 1995).


2. العنف النفسي
 العنف النفسي قد يتم من خلال عمل أو الامتناع عن القيام بعمل وهذا وفق مقاييس مجتمعيه ومعرفة علمية للضرر النفسي، وقد تحدث تلك الأفعال على يد شخص أو مجموعة من الأشخاص الذين يمتلكون القوة والسيطرة لجعل طفل متضرر(مؤذى) مما يؤثر على وظائفه السلوكية، الوجدانية، الذهنية، والجسدية، كما ويضم هذا التعريف وتعاريف أخرى قائمة بأفعال تعتبر عنف نفسي مثل:- رفض وعدم قبول للفرد، إهانة، تخويف، تهديد، عزلة، استغلال، برود عاطفي، صراخ، سلوكيات تلاعبيه وغير واضحة، تذنيب الطفل كمتهم، لامبالاة وعدم الاكتراث بالطفل ( زوعبي، 1995؛ لوجسي، 1991)، كما تضيف ( حزان، 1999 ) إلى ما سبق أن فرض الآراء على الآخرين بالقوة هو أيضا نوع من أنواع العنف النفسي.


3. الإهمال 
الإهمال يعرف على انه عدم تلبية رغبات طفل الأساسية لفترة مستمرة من الزمن( ميكلوبتس؛ لفشيتس، 1995)، ويصنف (الزعبي، 1995) الإهمال إلى فئتين:-
أ) إهمال مقصود
ب) إهمال غير مقصود


4) الاستغلال الجنسي
" هو إتصال جنسي بين طفل لبالغ من أجل إرضاء رغبات جنسية عند الأخير مستخدماً القوة والسيطرة عليه " ( لوجسي، 1991؛ ميكلوبتس؛ لفشيتس، 1995).  "التنكيل أو الاستغلال الجنسي يعرف على انه دخول بالغين ( Adults ) وأولاد غير ناضجين جنسياً وغير واعين لطبيعة العلاقة الجنسية وماهية تلك الفعاليات الجنسية بعلاقة جنسية، كما انهم لا يستطيعون إعطاء موافقتهم لتلك العلاقة والهدف هو إشباع المتطلبات والرغبات الجنسية لدى المعتدي" ، وإذا ما حدث داخل إطار العائلة من خلال أشخاص محرمين على الطفل فيعتبر خرق ونقد للطابو المجتمعي حول وظائف العائلة ويسمى سفاح القربى او ( قتل الروح ) حسب المفاهيم النفسية وذلك لأن المعتدي يفترض عادة أن يكون حامي للطفل ويناقض ذلك بأني كون المعتدي عليه والمستغل لضعفه وصغره، يكون عادة من هو مفروض أن يكون حامي للطفل، ويعرف سفاح القربى حسب القانون على انه " ملامسة جنسية مع قاصر أو قاصرة على يد أحد أفراد العائلة" ( لوجسي، 1991 ).


يقصد بالاستغلال الجنسي :- 
- كشف الأعضاء التناسلية.
- إزالة الملابس والثياب عن الطفل.
- ملامسة أو ملاطفة جنسية.
- التلصص على طفل.
- تعريضه لصور جنسية، أو أفلام.
v أعمال مشينة، غير أخلاقية كإجباره على التلفظ بألفاظ جنسية.  
v  اغتصاب. ( مكلوبتس؛ لفشيتس، 1995 ).



أنواع العنف المدرسي
I) عنف من خارج المدرسة


   أ- زعرنه أو بلطجة.
هو العنف القائم من خارج المدرسة إلى داخلها على أيدي مجموعة من البالغين ليسوا طلاباً ولا أهالي، حيث يأتون في ساعات الدوام أو في ساعات ما بعد الظهر من اجل الإزعاج أو التخريب وأحياناً يسيطرون على سير الدروس ( فردمن، 1993 ).

   ب- عنف من قبل الأهالي 
عنف أما بشكل فردي أو بشكل جماعي ( مجموعة من الأهالي )، ويحدث ذلك عند مجيء الأباء دفاعاً عن أبناءهم فيقومون بالاعتداء على نظام المدرسة والإدارة والمعلمين مستخدمين أشكال العنف المختلفة (فردمن،1993).



(II العنف من داخل المدرسة
أ- العنف بين الطلاب أنفسهم. 
ب- العنف بين المعلمين أنفسهم.
ج- العنف بين المعلمين والطلاب.
د- التخريب المتعمد للممتلكات ( الوندله أو ما تسمى بالفاندلزم ).
(طلاب-معلمين) و(معلمين-طلاب) و( طلاب-طلاب ) و ( معلمين-معلمين) هذه النقاط أشار إليها ( روكح، 1995) بتسميتهما بالعنف المدرسي الشامل حيث نظام المدرسة مضطرب بأجمعه وتسوده حالة من عدم الاستقرار والهدوء، ويظهر واضحاً عدم القدرة على السيطرة على ظاهرة العنف المنتشرة بين الطلاب أنفسهم أو بينهم وبين معلميهم، وتسمع العديد من الشكاوى من قبل الأهل على العنف المستخدم بالمدرسة.
عنف الطلاب اتجاه الممتلكات الخاصة والعامة، وأطلق عليه أسم العنف الفردي: حيث ينبع ذلك من فشل الطالب وصعوبة مواجهة أنظمة المدرسة والتأقلم معها ولكن لا يوجد لها اثر كبير على نظام الإدارة في المدرسة ( هروبتس، 1995).



النتائج والتأثيرات
        لقد أثبتت العديد من الأبحاث بأن هناك أثار لعملية الاعتداءات على الأطفال على أداءهم الاجتماعي والسلوكي والانفعالي فتشير (  ودف؛ آرمه، 1994 ) بأن " الأطفال المؤذيين بغالب الأحيان مشتتين من ناحية انفعالية، قلقين، غضبانين، كثيراً منهم يبدو عليهم مميزات الرغبة في أن يفهمهم من يحيط بهم وكأنهم غير مفهومين " ، وفي مقولةٍ أخرى " الأطفال المؤذيين يتوفر لديهم جميع أو إحدى المميزات التالية:- يجرحون بسهولة، قليلي الثقة بأنفسهم وأحياناً بشكل متطرف ، مواقفهم النفسية والانفعالية غير مستقرة وغير مستتبة " 

جدول تأثير العنف على الطلاب في المجال السلوكي، التعليمي، الاجتماعي والانفعالي 

المجال السلوكي 

المجال التعليمي

المجال الاجتماعي

المجال الانفعالي
1- عدم المبالاة
2- عصبية زائدة
3- مخاوف غير مبررة
4- مشاكل انضباط
5- عدم قدرة على التركيز 
6- تشتت الانتباه
7- سرقات
8- الكذب
9- القيام بسلوكيات ضارة مثل شرب الكحول أو المخدرات 
10- محاولات للانتحار
11- تحطيم الأثاث والممتلكات في المدرسة .
12- إشعال نيران .
13- عنف كلامي مبالغ فيه 
14- تنكيل بالحيوانات

1- هبوط  في التحصيل التعليمي
2- تأخر عن المدرسة وغيا بات متكررة 
3- عدم المشاركة في الأنشطة المدرسية 
4- التسرب من المدرسة بشكل دائم أو متقطع

1- انعزالية عن الناس
2- قطع العلاقات مع الآخرين
3- عدم المشاركة في نشاطات جماعية
4- التعطيل على سير نشاطات الجماعية
5- العدوانية اتجاه الآخرين


1- انخفاض الثقة بالنفس
2- اكتئاب
3- ردود فعل سريعة 
4- الهجومية والدفاعية في مواقفه
5- توتر الدائم
6- مازوخية اتجاه الذات 
7- شعور بالخوف وعدم الأمان
8- عدم الهدوء والاستقرار النفسي.​ 
 توصيات وتلخيص:
عملية التدخل العملية من أجل مساعدة الطالب وذلك بناءً على التجربة العملية والتعليمية والتوصيات التي نستخلصها من هذه الورقة والدراسات التي بحثت هذا المجال فإننا نجد أن التدخل والعلاج يجب أن يكون على ثلاث أصعدة وهي:-
1- الطلاب والمعلم.
2-المدرسة والصف.
3-المحيط الخارجي للمدرسة كالمنزل والحارة.
وعليه فإن أي تدخل في إطار المدرسة يجب أن يأخذ بعين الاعتبار جميع الأطراف السابقة الذكر وبناء برنامج تدخل شمولي يكون لكل طرف من هذه الأطراف مشاركة فعالة في التعرف على الصعوبات ومسحها، التخطيط لبرامج التدخل الملائمة للإطار والمشاركة الفعالة في عملية التنفيذ.


المصدر

http://www.pcc-jer.org/arabic/Articles/Article%202.htm​


----------



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2010)

*العنف الجنسي ضد الأطفال*
*د.احمد جمال أبو العزائم*
*الرئيس المنتخب للاتحاد العالمي للصحة النفسية *​

*يجب أن نعلم أن الأطفال هم عرضة دائما للعنف الجنسي سواء كانوا بنين أو بنات ويجب على الأسرة ان تكون في حذر من أن يضار أحد أبنائهم أو أن يعتدي عليه جنسيا ، لقد أظهرت الأبحاث في بعض دول العالم أن واحدا من كل أربعة أطفال قد يتعرض للعدوان الجنسي والأطفال الصغار خاصة من هم في العاشرة يكونون اكثر عرضة للعدوان الجنسي.. ان أكثر أنواع الاعتداء الجنسي تحدث على هؤلاء الأطفال من شخص يثق فيه من أفراد الأسرة أو من الأصدقاء أو ممن يقدمون الرعاية للاطفال. *
*والاعتداء الجنسي قد يكون جسديا ولفظيا أو عاطفيا ويشمل :-*
*-التلامس الجنسي والإعجاب بالطفل.*
*-تعرض الأطفال لرؤية ممارسة جنسية أو لرؤية الأفلام الجنسية أو الصور الفاضحة.*
*-ان يطلب من الطفل ان يفعل كما رأى في الفيلم.*
*-ان يشارك دخول الحمام مع شخص بالغ.*
*الاغتصاب الجنسي يشمل:-*

*إجبار الطفل أو إغراءه أو ممارسة جنس معه تحت ضغط أو الضغط على الطفل للتعرف على الجنس وهذا الاعتداء يبدأ تدريجيا ويتزايد معدله مع الوقت. –وعادة يندر استعمال العنف مع الطفل حيث ان طبيعة الأطفال الثقة والاعتماد على أمانة الآخرين انعم يرغبون في إرضاء هؤلاء الذين يحبون . وعادة يطلب من الأطفال عدم مناقشة الأوامر فيطيعون فهم قعتقدون أن من يكبرهم عادة على حق ومن يعتدون على الأطفال يعلمون ذلك ويمارسون هذا على أكثر الأطفال طاعة..*
*ان ممارسة الجنس مع الطفل هو ممارسة سلطة على طفل وانتهاك حقه في حياة طبيعية صحيحة يشوبها الثقة في علاقة الطفل مع الآخرين.*

*مظاهر العدوان الجنسي:-*
*لما كان الكثير من حوادث الاعتداء الجنسي على الأطفال لا يبلغ عنها هؤلاء الأطفال فانه عادة يجب على من حولهم أن يتبينوا مظاهر هذا الاعتداء الجنسي وعادة فان الآثار الجسدية لهذا كآلاتي:- *
*-أعراض جسمانية غير مبررة .*
*-خوف وعدم رغبة في أشخاص معينين وأماكن معينة .*
*-اضطرابات في النوم.*
*-صداع .*
*-مشاكل دراسية. *
*-الانسحاب بعيدا عن الأسرة والأصدقاء والأنشطة.*
*-العودة الى سلوكيات الطفولة.*
*-عدم احترام للنفس .*
*-سلوك يهدف منه إيذاء الذات.*
*-العدوانية والاندفاع .*
*-الادمان على الخمور والعقاقير .*
*-ظهور علامات مبكرة لنشاط جنسي منحرف*
*-محاولات انتحا.ر*
*-عادة ما يحدث أعراض أخرى مثل:*
*-ان يمارس هؤلاء الأطفال الجنس مع الأطفال الآخرين بالقوة.*
*-أن يتحدثوا عن الجنس وقد يمارسوه إذا كانوا صغارا أمام السرة .*
*-ألام غير مبررة في الأماكن الجنسية والشرج وكثرة البكاء.*
*-يعاني الأطفال معاناة شديدة من العدوان الجنسي وقد لا يستطيعون الإبلاغ عن ذلك إذا حدث هذا العدوان الجنسي من أحد أفراد الأسرة أو الموثوق فيه من الأهل أو الأصدقاء وهم لا يستطيعون ذلك للأسباب الآتية :-*
**انهم تم تحذيرهم لكي لا يذكروا ما حدث.*
**أنهم يختلط عليهم الأمر حيث يصاحب الاعتداء الجنسي الكثير من الاهتمام والمودة *
**انهم يشكون في ان الأسرة سوف تثق فيما يقولون.*
**انهم يشعرون بالخجل ويعتقدون ان ما حدث لهم نوع من العقاب لانهم أطفال غير مؤدبين.*
**انهم يشعرون بالخجل الشديد من أن يذكروا ما حدث .*
**انهم يخافون من حدوث مشكلة كبيرة أو يوقعوا من يحبون في المشاكل.*
**ان هذا الصمت يساعد من يرتكبون هذا العنف الجنسي ضد الأطفال في الاستمرار في فعلتهم ان هذا الصمت يحمي المعتدين ويؤذي هؤلاء الأطفال الضحايا ان الاعتداء الجنسي على الأطفال شديد التعقيد وأضراره بالغة ويجب اكتشافه مبكرا.*
*الأحاسيس المصاحبة للتعرض للعدوان الجنسي:*
*ان أولئك الأطفال الذين تعرضوا لحوادث الاعتداء الجنسي يتعرضون لأحاسيس وعواطف مختلفة وهي تشمل :-*
*الخوف:*
*-ممن اعتدى عليهم جنسيا .*
*-من أن يحدث لهم مشاكل مما حدث.*
*-من فقد من يحبون حولهم .*
*-الخوف من أن يطر ودوا خارج المنزل.*
*-الخوف من هذا الاختلاف الذي حدث في حياتهم.*
*-الغضب:*
*-ممن اعتدى عليهم.*
*-من أولئك المحيطين بهم الذين لم يقدموا لهم الحماية الكفاية.*
*-من أنفسهم.*
*العزلة :*
*-هناك شيء غير سليم قد حدث.*
*-لانهم يحسون بأنهم في عزلة أثناء حدوث العدوان.*
*-لانهم يعانون مشكلة في كيف يذكرون لاسرهم ما حدث.*
*الحزن :*
*-**لان شيئا ما أخذ منهم بالقوة.*
*-لان شيئا ما فقد منهم خاصة الإناث. *
*-انهم فقدوا طفولتهم ودخلوا في مرحلة تقتل طفولتهم .*
*-انهم تم خيانتهم من شخص وثقوا فيه .*
*تأنيب الضمير:*
*-لانهم لم يستطيعوا أن يوقفوا بقوة ما حدث من اعتداء جنسي.*
*-لانهم وافقوا في البداية على الاستسلام.*
*-لانهم حافظوا على ما حدث سرا ولم يبيحوا من أول مرة .*
*الإحساس بالعار:*
*لانهم شاركوا في هذا السلوك المشين.*
*لانهم قد يكونوا استمتعوا جنسيا مع ما حدث.*
*الاختلاط المعرفي:*
*-لانهم قد يكونوا ما زالوا يحبون من اعتدى عليهم جنسيا لقربه من قلوبهم .*
*-لان مشاعرهم تتقلب بين الألم مما حدث وأحاسيس المتعة .*



*المصدر : http://forum.brg8.com/t71574.html*


----------



## asmicheal (4 مارس 2010)

بينا نشوف راى المسيحية 


تابعوا 

لو احببتم


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

*مقالات متفرقة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*أسباب العنف*
​*1- من أسباب العنف القسوة في الطباع:*
*فهناك أشخاص قساة في طباعهم. يتعاملون باستمرار بقسوة. فاذا ازدادت حدة القسوة عندهم، فإنها تتحول إلى عنف. وهذه القسوة في الطبع قد ترجع إلى ظروف اجتماعية حادة أدت بهم إلى استخدام القسوة. وربما يكونون قد حصلوا عليها عن طريق الوراثة.*


​*2- وقد يكون السبب في العنف تعب في الأعصاب:*
*وهذا التعب ربما يكون قد نتج عن الإرهاق. والمعروف أن الانسان في حالة الارهاق وتعب الأعصاب، لا يكون قادراً على الاحتمال، فيرد بشدة. واذا زاد الضغط عليه، يتصرف بعنف...*

*3- وقد يكون السبب في العنف هو قلة الحيلة.*
*و إخفاء الضعف بالعنف كما ذكرنا من قبل.*


​*4- وقد يكون سبب العنف هو مرض عصبى أو مرض عقلى:*
*ومعروف أن بعض الأمراض العقلية وكذلك العصبية يصحبها عنف. *
*ولعل من المدرسة الإيطالية علماء يقولون إن كل مجرم هو انسان مريض. وهكذا يبحثون عن المرض الذي كان دافعاً إلى الجريمة... ولكن ذلك كله لا يمنع أن هناك مجرمين يقومون بأعمال عنفهم وهم في حالة عقلية تامة. وإلا زالت المسئولية عن غالبية الجرائم!*



​*5- وأحيانا يكون الخوف من اكتشاف الجريمة سبباً آخر للعنف:*
*كسارق اقتحم بيتاً لغرض السرقة فقط، وليس القتل في نيته إطلاقاً. ولكنه قد يضطر إلى ذلك اذا ما اكتشف أحد أمره، فيقتله لئلا يخبر عنه. أو كعصابة تقتل – لنفس السبب – بعض الذين يعرفون أسرارها، حتى لو كانوا من أعضائها، خوفاً من أن يكشفوا هذه الأسرار، خيانة منهم، أو حتى ظروف ضاغطة.*
*مثال آخر: شخص يظن أن آخر يتأمر عليه، فيقتله خوفاً من تآمره.*


​*6- وقد يكون سبب العنف: الغرور أو الاعتزاز بالقوة:*
*ففى الغرور يسئ الشخص ما لديه من قوة وامكانيات. كمن يضرب الآخرين ليشعرهم بأنه أقوى منهم، وأنه يستطيع قهرهم متى أراد. ويحدث هذا أحياناً مع بعض المراهقين، ومع بعض الطغاة، ومع بعض العصابات في إخضاع أفراد العصابة لسلطة قائدها...!*


​*7- وربما يكون سبب العنف هو الحقد:*
*فالذى يحقد على آخرين، قد ينفس عن حقده بالعنف! كشخص يحقد على آخر ظاناً أنه ينافسه في الميراث، أو أنه يسعى لكى يحل محله في مركزه، فيستخدم معه العنف...!*
*وقد تدفع الغيرة أو الحسد إلى مثل هذا أيضاً...*
*أو قد يكون السبب في العنف هو ردّ العنف بالعنف...*


​*8- وقد يكون سبب العنف هو الاضطهاد الدينى:*
*كما قال السيد المسيح (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات) لتلاميذه عما سوف يلقونه من مؤامرات اليهود وقسوة الرومان: "تأتى ساعة يظن فيها كل من يقتلكم أنه يقدم خدمة لله"...! وهنا امتزج الاضطهاد بالفهم الخاطئ. مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت.*
*ومن أمثلة الفهم الخاطئ الذي يؤدى إلى لون آخر من الإضطهاد أو من العنف: من يقتل وفى مفهومه أنه يمحو عاراً للأسرة، أو أنه ينتقم لدمائها...*



*9- وهناك من يلجأ إلى العنف، ظانأ أنه أسهل الحلول وأسرعها!!*
*وهذا ظن خاطئ، لأن أسهل الحلول ليس هو أفضل الحلول. كما أن العنف له الكثير من ردود الفعل السيئة...*
*أو قد يرى مثل هذا الشخص أن العنف هو الحل الوحيد! وقد يقول لك: هذه الأمور لا يصلح لها الا العنف!! أو هؤلاء الأشخاص لا ينفع معهم الا العنف!!*
*وهذا بالطبع تفكير ضيق، لا يريد أن يبحث عن وسائل اخرى!*


​*10- وقد يكون العنف لوناً من السياسة أو الحيلة:*
*وذلك حسبما يقول المثل السائد: "اضرب المربوط فيخاف السائب"! أو حسبما يقال "اضرب الراعى فتشتت الرعية" (أَضْرِبُ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَبَدَّدُ خِرَافُ الرَّعِيَّةِ) (إنجيل متى 26: 31)... وهنا لا يكون العنف مقصوداً لذاته إنما لنتائجه. أى هو هنا مجرد وسيلة لغاية...*
*وهذا يقودنا إلى نقطة اخرى وهى:*
*11- العنف الظاهرى:*
*وليس هو عنفاً حقيقياً... ومثاله: الأب الذي يتظاهر بالغضب، وبالرغبة في استخدام العنف، وذلك لكى يقود ابنه إلى الطاعة وحسن السلوك. أو مثال رئيس العمل الذي يهدد بعقوبة عنيفة لا ينوى مطلقاً أن يفرضها. وذلك لتخويف مرؤوسيه حتى يسلكوا كما ينبغى...*



​*12- العنف المشترك:*
*ومثال: شخص ليس في طبعه العنف. ولكنه قد يسلك بالعنف في وسط أصدقائه العنفاء، فيشترك معهم في عنفهم، أو يستخدم عنفاء لكى يوصلوه إلى غرضه، على اعتبار ان العنف يكون غير مباشر بالنسبة اليه!*
*العنف الخاطئ والعنف السليم:*
*لا نستطيع أن نسمى كل عنف خطيئة. فهناك مواقف يلزم لها العنف، مثل معاقبة الخطاة المستهترين أو المستبحين، أو الذين يهددون المجتمع بجرائم تحطمه أو تحطم تراثه وقيمه...*
*ومن أمثلة ذلك عقوبة الإعدام للقاتل ومن يرتكب جريمة مماثلة.*
*والله نفسه – تبارك اسمه – عاقب على مجرى التاريخ بعقوبات عنيفة، كالطوفان مثلاً...*
*وهناك جرائم – اذا لم تؤخذ بعنف – قد يستهتر مرتكبوها فيكررونها، أو يكونون قدوة سيئة لغيرهم. أما اذا ما عولجت بحزم وحسم وبسرعة، فإن المجتمع يتنقى ويتطهر*
*وهنا يكون العنف فضيلة يقوم بها كل من هم في مسئولية، واضعين أمامهم أن الحق العام لا تساهل فيه، وأن المجتمع يحتاج إلى صيانة، حتى لا يعبث فيه كل من نامت ضمائرهم، وحتى لا يأكل فيه القوى الضعيف... *​


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

*مقالات متفرقة لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

*العنف والإيذاء*
​*اننا نرفض العنف في كل صوره، لأنه سلوك غير روحى، كما أنه يشمل الكثير من الأخطاء، مما سنذكره الآن:*
** إنه خطيئة مركبة ومنفرة. لذلك فهو مكروه من الكل، ولا يقبله سوى مقترفيه. والذى يتصف بالعنف، لا يستطيع أن يربح أحداً من الناس. وسنحاول أن نحلل العنف، لنرى ما بداخله من الخطايا...*
** العنف دليل على قسوة القلب. فالذى يؤذى أو يقتل بعضاً من الناس، هو بالضرورة إنسان قاس. أما القلب الرقيق فلا يمكن أن يكون عنيفاً. بل تكون تصرفاته رقيقة، وألفاظه أيضاً رقيقة ومنتقاة، لا يسمح لنفسه أن يخدش شعور أحد. وبالتالى يبعد عن الإيذاء، الذي لا يناسب طبعه.*
** وبالتالى فإن العنف ضد فضيلة الوداعة وفضيلة الهدوء.*

​** والعنف أيضاً ضد فضيلة المحبة. لأن الانسان الروحى يعالج كل المشاكل بالحب وليس بالعنف. أما الانسان العنيف، فلا شك أن في قلبه كراهية دفعته إلى العنف والإيذاء، وبها يخسر الكل...*
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html 
** والعنف أيضاً خطيئة عدوانية. وإن كانت الحياة الروحية السليمة تبعدنا عن الغضب والنرفزة، فكم بالأكثر اذا تطور الأمر إلى العدوان!*

** واذا حاول العنيف تبرير عنفه، تكون موازينه الروحية قد اختلّت!*
​*العنف دليل الضعيف:*

*اذا لم يستطع قلب الإنسان أن يتسع بالحب، وإذا لم يتمكن عقله من حل الأمور بحكمة وهدوء، وإذا لم يقدر أن يضبط أعصابه في اتزان، حينئذ يلجأ إلى العنف!*
*ويكون عنفه دليلاً على قلة الحيلة والعجز عن التصرف السليم.*
*حقاً إن غالبية العنفاء ضعاف في حقيقة شخصياتهم، ليست لديهم قوة أعصاب، ولا قوة احتمال، ولا قوة تفكير، وسأضرب لذلك أكثر من مثل:*

** المدرس الذي يلجأ إلى العنف مع تلاميذه، هو مدرس ضعيف: أقصد المدرس الذي لا يستطيع أن يضبط النظام بين تلاميذه، فيثور عليهم، ويضرب هذا، ويطرد ذاك، ويشتم ويعاقب، هو بلاشك انسان ضعيف. لأنه لو كان قوياً، ما كان يلجأ إلى شئ من هذا. بل يمكنه أن يضبط الفصل بقوة شخصيته، أو بذكائه وجاذبية شرحه، أو بمرحه ولطفه، أو بمحبة تلاميذه له...*
*ولكنه إذ خلا من كل هذه الصفات المحببة، لجأ إلى العنف بدافع من قلة الحيلة.*

** مثال آخر: هو الأم التي تضرب اطفالها...*
*أم يصيح ابنها، أو يلهو ويجرى ويعبث، ولا تستطيع أن تهدئه، كما لا تستطيع أن تتركه يلعب، فتلجأ إلى العنف: تضرب أو تشتم أو تهدد، أو تخيفه بطريقة ما! كل هذا لأنها لا تملك الخبرة ولا المعرفة بالطرق التربوية وكيفية معاملة الأطفال. ولو عرفت لكسبت طفلها دون اللجوء إلى العنف.*
*لأن العنف هنا يكون وسيلة لتغطية العجز، أو مجرد رد فعل لقلة الحيلة! أو هو تغطية لضعف داخلى، ربما يكون عدم الاحتمال. ذلك لأن الشخص الذكى يستطيع أن يخرج من إشكالاته بسهولة، في حكمة وحسن تصرف. أما الضعيف فيستخدم العنف!*


​*أنواع من العنف:*

*1- اشهر نوع من العنف هو الإيذاء بكل درجاته:*
*ويشمل الضرب، والقتل بأنواعه. وكل ذلك كل أنواع التعذيب الجسدى أو المعنوى كالتخويف، وإثارة الذعر، مما يدخل في العنف العصبى.*

*2- عنف آخر هو الإرهاب:*
*ويشمل جرائم الخطف للإفراد وللطائرات والسفن، وتفجير السيارات الملغومة، والرسائل الملغمة، وكافة أعمال النسف والتدمير، والتخريب، والذعر.*


*3- ومن العنف أيضا الحرب*
*واخطرها الحروب النووية، والتى تستخدم فيها الغازات السامة، والأسلحة الفتاكة والمحرقة، وبخاصة إن ضربت المستشفيات، أو مساكن المدنيين الآمنين، أو دمرت مدناً بأكملها، وخلّفت مجموعات من المشوهين والمعوقين (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات).*
*4- وهناك عنف على مستوى فردى هو تحطيم المعنويات:*
*ومن امثلته الزجر الشديد، والتوبيخ القاسى، والتركيز بأستمرار على الأخطاء، وتحطيم الشخصية. ويدخل في هذا النوع عنف الإهانة: ويشمل التهكم اللاذع، والازدراء، والتشهير، والتجريح، والقذف، والتجاهل، والمقاطعة، والسب.. وما إلى ذلك من ألوان القتل الأدبى أو المعنوى. وما يصحب ذلك من عبارات التهديد والتخويف.*

*5- هناك مظهر آخر للعنف هو عنف العتاب:*
*ويشمل العتاب الشديد القاسى، ربما لسبب تافه لا يستحق. وقد يستمر هذا العتاب طويلاً، وباسلوب يجرح، وربما أمام الآخرين، ويكون مصحوباً بعصبية، وعلى كل صغيرة وكبيرة، وبه يُفقد الأصدقاء كما قال الشاعر:*
*اذا كنت في كل الأمور معاتباً         صديقك لم تلق الذي لا تعاتبهْ*
*فعش واحداً أو صِل أخاك         فإنه مقارف ذنب مرةً ومجانبهْ*
*اذا أنت لم تشرب مراراً على القذى         ظمئت، وأى الناس تصغو مشاربه*


*6- هناك نوع آخر من العنف يختلف عن كل ما سبق يمكن أن نسميه بالعنف السلبى. مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت.*
*العنف السلبى:*
*مثال ذلك شخص لا يقدر على العنف الإيجابى، فيلجأ إلى العنف السلبى، وهو نوع آخر من الضغط. ومن ذلك الكآبة المستمرة، والبكاء الدائم، والاضراب عن الطعام، والصمت الحزين، والانسحاب... وكلها أنواع من العنف الهادئ الصامت يمثل ضغطاً. وما اكثر استخدام النساء لهذا النوع...*


*7- عنف الشهوات:*
*وهو نوع من العنف ليس موجهاً ضد الآخر، إنما هو يعمل داخل الانسان ذاته... فقد توجد شهوات تحارب الانسان بعنف حتى تدمره تدميراً، مثل شهوة المخدرات، وشهوات اخرى كالجشع والزنى والكبرياء... والمعروف أن الشهوات لا تستريح حتى تكمل، ثم تستمر.*
*وقد تصحب الشهوات أفكار مدمرة: تلصق بالعقل في الحاح ولا تفارقه، حتى تحطم صاحبها. لدرجة أن البعض يعالجونها بالمقومات ليستريح من الأفكار.*


​


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

*سلوك الام خلال الحمل يؤثر على ميل الطفل للعنف *





كشفت دراسة حديثة أن أسلوب حياة الام خلال فترة الحمل يلعب دورا هاما في تحديد سلوك طفلها بعد ذلك.​
وأكد خبراء كنديون أن استعداد الاطفال للعنف يبدأ معهم في المهد وهو الامر الذي قلما يهتم به الخبراء أثناء دراستهم لاسباب العنف عند الاطفال والشباب والذي يرجعونه غالبا الى غياب الهدف وأفلام الفيديو التي تتميز بالعنف.
ونقلت صحيفة "دي فيلت" الالمانية في موقعها الالكتروني اليوم الاثنين عن ريتشارد تريمبلاي البروفيسور المتخصص في علم النفس والتربية بجامعة مونتريال قوله: إن "العنف عند الاطفال موجود قبل وجود أجهزة التلفاز بفترة طويلة".
وأوضح الخبير أن دراسته في هذا المجال أوضحت أن الطفل في عمر 18 شهرا يكون في أقصى درجات العنف حيث يعض ويخربش ويلقي بالاشياء في كل مكان ويضرب بكثرة وبشكل عنيف. ويستمر هذا


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

من الطبيعي ان يقلق الأهل عندما يلاحظون مظاهر العنف والعدائيه في سلوك اولادهم اثناء اللعب

ويؤكد علماء التربيه انه من الضروري ان نعلم اولادنا منذ الطفوله الابتعاد عن العنف اثناء اللعب

هذه بعض الارشادات التي يمكن للأهل اتباعها :

* قبل البدء باللعب ناقشي اولادك بالألعاب المسموح بها كأن تقولي لهم مثلا من غير المسموح

اللعب كالقراصنه واللصوص فقتل الاشخاص ليس لعبا وهذا غير مسموح

* اقيمي حوارا معهم فهذا يتيح التحدث عن قوانين اللعب السليمه وشجعيهم على طرح الاسئله

* اشرفي على اللعب لفتره قصيره وعند حدوث مشكله اطلبي منهم الجلوس ومناقشة الأمر وذكريهم 

بقوانين اللعب التي وضعتموها معا

* اعرفي طريقتهم في اللعب وحوليها الى طريقه ايجابيه فإذا كانوا يريدون اللعب كالأبطال الخارقين 

شجعيهم على ان يكونوا من الأبطال الشرفاء والشجعان الذين يساعدون الناس 

من جهة ثانيه يشكو الأهل من مشاهد العنف التي تعرض في التلفاز ولكن مالا يدركه البعض انهم قد 

يكونون هم انفسهم مسؤولين عن السلوك العدائي عند اولادهم ، كأن يسمع الطفل صراخ اهله لدى 

حصول نزاع ما او عند مشاهدتهم مباراة رياضيه او حين يتفوهون في حالات الغضب بعبارات 

بذيئه ...كل هذا يؤثر في سلوكه وتصرفاته وعندها لا يمكن ان نلقي اللوم فقط على وسائل الاعلام او 

المدرسه فسلوك الطفل ما هو الا مرآه لسلوك الأهل في المنزل وعلى هذا فإن المجهود الذي تبذلينه في 

تربية طفلك للإبتعاد عن كل ماهو عدائي قد يضيع ان لم يبدأ الأبوين بنفسيهما

ومع ذلك ... لا تتردي في مساعدة طفلك لإختيار ألعاب البلاي ستيشن والتي تؤثر في تكوينه النفسي 

وميله الى العنف ​


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

*القاضي فارس صطوف في محاضرة ألقاها بالاتحاد النسائي في حمص.*

*ما هي أسباب العنف الأسري؟ 
يرى المحاضر أن هناك أسباب عدة تدفع الأشخاص للعنف أهمها: 
الخلافات الزوجية وعدم وجود التواصل بين أفراد الأسرة.
الظروف الاقتصادية الصعبة.
عدد أفراد الأسرة الكبيرة ((أسرة أصفر مستقبل أفضل)) يمثل أفضل شعار لتحقيق أسرة متماسكة محبة جيدة خالية من العنف.
تعاطي المخدران والمسكرات. 
تعرض الأشخاص في الصغر للعنف 
تدل الدراسات على وجود ارتباط بين ما يمارسه الرجل من عنف داخل المنزل وما يتعرض له من ضغوط في عمله.
عدم توافق في العادات والأفكار بين الزوجين.
عدم الانسجام في الحياة الزوجية. 
صمت الضحية يؤدي إلى استمرار العنف.
الفهم الخاطئ للرجولة على أنها تسلط وتحقير للمرأة والطفل والنظر للمرأة على أنها فئة ثانية مهما وصلت في التعليم والعمل ولسوء الحظ تتأثر المرأة بهذه الأفكار فتفقد الثقة بنفسها *

*كيف نعالج العنف الأسري؟ 
 يقول الأستاذ صطوف أن حماية الأسرة من العنف مسؤولية الجميع ولا بد من مراعاة عدة أمور: 
- شرح مفهوم الأسرة وتعامل الزوجين مع بعضهما للمقبلين على الزواج، وطرح الأستاذ ضرورة إقامة دورات لهم ليس لشرح كل شيء خاص بالزواج وإنما فقط طريقة التعاطي مع المشاكل الزوجية. 
- الاهتمام بالطفل وتوعية الأسرة بأصول التربية في الطفولة والمراهقة وهذه التوعية مسؤولية الجميع إلا أن لوزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية والتربية والمنظمات والاتحاد النسائي لها الدور الأكبر وركز المحاضر على دور الجمعيات المختصة في هذا المجال *

*
- لا بد من وجود مراكز متخصصة لاستقبال حالات العنف الأسري وشبكة من الخدمات متطورة تقدم الخدمات لحماية المعنفين مادياً ونفسياً. *

*أشار المحاضر إلى أن الأسرة نالت اهتمام في سوريا ابتداءً من الدستور مروراً بكل القرارات والقوانين، وقانون العقوبات أفرد باباً خاصاً للجرائم التي تخص الأسرة وشدد على الجرائم المخالفة للأخلاق. وتم تأسيس الهيئة السورية لشؤون الأسرة التي ركزت على قضايا الأسرة والمرأة خاصة. وذكر أيضاً دور الاتحاد النسائي.*

*كما أشار إلى وجود عدد من مشاريع لقوانين خاصة بالأسرة تعمل المؤسسات والهيئات المعنية بالأسرة لإصدارها كصندوق النفقة ونحن نطمح لصندوق تعويض ضحايا العنف. 
ومسكن الحاضنة ومشروع محاكم الأسرة وتجري مناقشات كثيرة في الصحف والندوات حول تعديل بعض مواد قانون العقوبات حول القتل بدافع الشرف وحتى الآن لم يجري أي شيء. *

*المصدر : http://www.nesasy.org/content/view/5197/97/*


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

الغضب والانفعال ردّ فعل طبيعي إزاء كلّ ما يخدش الكرامة ويجرح الإحساس ويؤذي المشاعر ، وهو طبيعي في حال تعرّض الشاب أو الفتاة إلى عدوان خارجي; كصفعة أو بصقة أو شدّ للشعر أو إمساك بالتلابيب أو تحرّش جنسي ومن هنا ويولد العنف.
اذا كيف نعـــالج العـــــــنف ؟ 
لا شكّ أنّ معالجة العنف أو أي انحراف تبدأ بمعالجة ومكافحة الأسباب المؤدِّية إليه ، فإنّ المحـيط العائلي القاسي العنيف الذي يعيش الخلافات والتقريع والضرب لا يخرّج إبناً سويّاً خالياً من عقد العنف والعدوان والتطرّف . 
وكذلك العوامل الاقتصادية الضاغطة كالفقر والحرمان والبطالة، والعوامل السياسية كالحرب وتجاوز القانون وغياب العدالة ، إضافة للعوامل الثقافية ومستوى التفكير ، فهذه كلّها تربة خصبة للنزوع إلى العنف ، ومع بقائها أو استمرارها يصبح العلاج فردياً أو محدوداً . ​ 
 

فبعض علماء النفس 

يرون أنّ العلاج الفردي للعنف ينطلق من الأمور التالية : 


1 ـ التدريب على البدائل السلوكية ، أي أن نتعلّم كيف نحلّ مشاكلنا بطرق متعددة ولا يكون العنف إلاّ الوسيلة الأخيرة أو الاضطرارية . 


2 ـ التدريب على تغيير طريقة التفكير بحيث نجد تفسيرات أخرى لا تغضبنا أو تستثير مشاعرنا لأدنى سبب . وأن نجد مبررات لتصرفات الآخرين تخـفف من غضبنا وانتقامنا .



3 ـ أن نمارس الاسترخاء والتخيّل الذهني والرياضة والهواية ، فإنّ ذلك ممّا يحدّ من توتراتنا الجسمية والنفسية . 


4 ـ أن نتدرّب على أسلوب التفاهم بالحكمة 



5 ـ الاهتمام بالواجبات الدينية ، فالالتزام الديني والخُلقي كان دائماً حائلاً دون العنف السلبي . 


6 ـ التدرّب على الرفق وضبط النفس عند الانفعال ، فما دخل الرفق على شيء إلاّ زانه


 7 ـ أن نعيش ثقافة التسامح والتراحم والصفح والإحسان 



8 ـ هناك نصيحة يقدّمها علماء النفس لتجنّب المزيد من العنف: "انسحب من المشهد .. ابتعد عن مكان العنف" فأنت الشخص الوحيد الذي يمـكنك السيطرة على الموقف .



 ويذكرون القواعد التالية للسيطرة والتحكّم بالعنف : 
*أخبر الشخص الآخر عمّا يزعجك بلطف . 
*لا تدع عواطفك تتحكّم بك . 
*استمع جيِّداً إلى الطرف الآخر . 
*حاول أن تتفهّم مشاعر الآخر . 
*لا تلجأ إلى السباب والشتائم ، فالشتيمة تعاقب نفسها ، وهي إدانة للشاتم . 
*لا تستخدم يديك في معالجة الموقف المتشنّج . 
*لا ترفع صوتك ، فهو علامة أصحاب الحجّة الضعيفة . 
*ابحث ما أمكنك عن حل وسطي توافقي . 
*وإذا فشلت كلُّ هذه الأساليب اطلب المساعدة من شخص بالغ عاقل راشد .​​​ 

:download:

من قرائاتى على النت مع تعديل 
​


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

مسك الختام 

كيف نعالج المشاكل؟​



بقلم: البابا شنودة الثالث
كل إنسان في الدنيا تقابله أحيانا مشكلات في حياته‏.‏ ولكن تختلف أساليب الناس في التعامل مع المشكلات‏,‏ أو في التأثر بها‏.‏ وذلك تبعا لنوع نفسية وعقلية كل إنسان‏,‏ وأيضا تبعا لخبرته وظروفه‏..‏ فهناك أنواع من الناس تحطمهم المشكلات‏,‏ بينما آخرون ينتصرون عليها وهناك أساليب خاطئة‏,‏ وأساليب أخري سليمة في مواجهة المشكلة‏.‏ وسنحاول أن نستعرض النوعين‏:‏ والبعض قد يهرب من المشكلة‏.‏ ومع ذلك فالمشكلة لا تهرب منه‏,‏ ولابد أن يواجهها ولو بعد حين‏.‏ فما هي إذن الأساليب المتعددة التي يقابل بها الناس مشاكلهم؟

منها أسلوب النكد والبكاء‏.‏ وهو أسلوب الطفل الذي يواجه المشكلة بالبكاء‏.‏ علي أن هذا التصرف الطفولي قد يبقي عند البعض حتي بعد أن يكبر‏,‏ وبخاصة عند كثير من النساء‏.‏ أي مواجهة المشكلة بالحزن أو البكاء‏,‏ دون أي حل عملي‏..‏ بعض الزوجات يلجأن الي النكد والبكاء في مواجهة مشاكلهن العائلية‏,‏ فيخسرن أزواجهن بهذا النكد‏:‏ يدخل الرجل الي بيته‏,‏ فيجد زوجته غارقة في دموعها‏,‏ وربما لسبب لا يستدعي ذلك‏,‏ فيحاول حله‏.‏ ويتكرر البكاء لسبب آخر ولسبب ثالث‏..‏ ويصبح البكاء خطة ثابتة في مواجهة كل ما لايتفق مع هوي الزوجة‏,‏ مع تأزم نفسي وشكوي وحزن‏!!‏ مما يجعل الزوج يسأم هذا الوضع‏,‏ ويهرب من البيت وما فيه من نكد‏.‏ وتجني المرأة عليه وعلي نفسها بلا نتيجة‏...‏ غير أن البعض يلجأ الي طريقة أخري وهي الضغط والإلحاح‏.‏ فقد يكون لدي إنسان رغبة يريد تحقيقها بكافة الطرق‏,‏ ويجد معارضة لذلك من أب أو أم أو رئيس‏.‏ فيظل يلح أو يضغط بطريقة يظن أنها توصله أخيرا‏!!‏ والإلحاح قد يوصل الي مشاعر من السأم والضجر‏,‏ أو قد يوصل أحيانا الي موافقة ليست برضي القلب‏.‏ والعجيب أن صاحب الرغبة ربما يفرح بهذه الموافقة‏,‏ ولا يهمه قلب من أعطاها‏,‏ ولا مرارة نفسه من الضغط عليه‏!‏

علي أن البعض قد يعمل علي حل المشكلة بالعنف‏.‏ يقع في هذا العنف الأب الذي يحاول أن يعالج أخطاء أبنائه بالعنف‏,‏ ويقهرهم بالضرب علي طاعة أوامره‏.‏ أو يعامل بالقسوة ابنته ظانا أنه بالتشديد عليها يحافظ علي عفتها‏,‏ بينما قد يؤدي عنفه الي هروبها من بيته‏!‏ وبنفس الأسلوب قد يحاول المدرس أن يستخدم العنف مع تلاميذه ليلزمهم علي الهدوء وعدم الفوضي في الفصل‏,‏ فيتمردون عليه بالأكثر‏..‏ إن العنف ربما تكون له ردود فعل تعقد المشكلة ولا تحلها‏..‏

وبعض الناس يلجأون الي الجريمة لحل إشكالاتهم‏.‏ مثال ذلك اللص الذي يراه أحد أفراد البيت وهو يسرق‏,‏ فيقتل من يراه‏.‏ وبهذا يعرض نفسه لعقوبة الاعدام علي جريمة القتل‏,‏ بدلا من السجن علي جريمة السرقة‏.‏ مثال آخر‏:‏ الأب الذي تحمل ابنته سفاحا‏,‏ فلكي يمحو عار الأسرة‏,‏ يقتل هذه الابنة دون أن تعطي فرصة للتوبة‏,‏ فيجني عليها‏,‏ كما يجني علي نفسه كقاتل‏!‏ هناك من يلجأ الي حل مشكلته بالحيلة والدهاء‏.‏ مثل شخص يجد لنفسه منافسا في الترقية‏,‏ فيدبر له مؤامرة تسئ الي سمعته أو تؤدي الي فصله ليزيحه من طريقه‏...‏وإن كان من ينافسه صديقا له بمستوي أرقي‏,‏ يخون هذا الصديق ويلفق له تهما في الخفاء لكي يتخلص منه‏!‏ إلا أن الخائن ـ علي الرغم من أن خيانته قد أوصلته الي غرضه ـ ولكنه اذا وبخه ضميره بعد ذلك‏,‏ فإنه لابد أن يحتقر نفسه‏.‏ وهو قد يحتمل احتقار الآخرين له‏.‏ ولكنه لا يستطيع احتمال احتقاره لنفسه‏,‏ فذلك أكثر إيلاما له‏.‏ وهذا مصير كل من يغدر بأحبائه أو أولياء نعمته‏,‏ اذ يعيش في عذاب‏.‏وهناك من يواجه المشكلة بأعصابه فإذ لا يحتمل‏,‏ يلجأ الي الزعيق والصياح‏,‏ والغضب والنرفزة والصوت العالي الحاد‏,‏ وقد يستخدم الشتائم والألفاظ الجارحة‏.‏

وكل ذلك لا يحل مشكلته‏.‏ إن الأعصاب الهائجة ربما تكون وسيلة لتخويف الطرف الآخر‏,‏ ولكنها وسيلة منفرة وغير روحية‏,‏ وتدل علي العجز‏.‏ البعض يلجأ في حل مشكلته الي العقاقير والمسكنات وما أشبه من الأدوية والمهدئات التي غالبا ما تكون لها تأثيرات جانبية ضارة ولو بعد حين‏.‏ وهي لا تحل المشكلة‏,‏ إنما تحاول أن تريح أعصاب صاحبها لفترة ما‏.‏ وبالمثل من يظن أن يواجه المشكلة بشرب الخمر أو المسكر‏,‏ أو بالتدخين أو بتعاطي المخدرات‏!!‏ علي أن هناك خطايا أخري يحاول أن يواجه بها البعض مشاكلهم‏.‏ كمن يحاول ـ إذا إنكشف أمره ـ أن يغطي علي ذلك بالكذب والإنكار‏.‏ فإذا إنكشف كذبه‏,‏ يغطيه بأكاذيب أخري‏.‏ أو إن واجهته مشكلة مع بعض أصدقائه أو زملائه‏,‏ يلجأ الي المقاطعة والخصام‏,‏ أو يتطور الأمر الي العداوة‏.‏ أو يصر علي رأيه ويلجأ الي المكابرة والعناد‏.‏
هناك نوع من الناس‏,‏ إذا ضغطت عليهم المشكلات بشدة‏,‏ يشعرون بصغر النفس في داخلهم‏,‏ ولايقدرون علي مواجهتها فيدركهم الخوف ويستسلمون للواقع‏,‏ وليحدث ما يحدث‏.‏ ولكن ليس هذا حلا للمشكلة‏,‏ إنما هو خضوع لها‏.‏

كل ما سبق هو طرق خاطئة في مواجهةالمشكلات‏.‏ فما الصحيح؟ أولا حل المشكلة بحكمة وعقل‏.‏ ليس بأعصاب متوترة‏,‏ ولا بالعناد‏,‏ ولا بنفسية مريضة‏,‏ ولابخوف واستسلام‏,‏ وإنما بحكمة‏.‏ وربما يعترض البعض بأنه ليس جميع الناس حكماء أو ذوي خبرة‏.‏ هناك الحل الثاني وهو اللجوء الي المشورة‏,‏ وأخذ رأي العارفين وأصحاب الخبرة‏.‏ فلا يكتفي الإنسان برأيه ومعرفته‏,‏إنما يضيف اليها رأي الكبار‏,‏ ومن مروا بمشكلات من نفس النوع‏.‏ كذلك ينفعك في مواجهة المشكلة‏:‏ الصلاة والصوم‏.‏ لأن ما يعجز الإنسان عن حله‏,‏ له عند الله حلول كثيرة‏.‏ ونؤمن جميعا أن الله قادر علي كل شيء‏,‏ وكل باب مغلق أمامك‏,‏ له مفتاح أو عدة مفاتيح عند الله الرؤوف الذي يفيض برحمته‏,‏ والواقع يجب أن نضع الله في مقدمة وسائلنا‏,‏ حتي قبل الحكمة والمشورة أو ممتزجة معهما‏.‏ ومع ذلك هناك أمر يصلح في مواجهة المشكلة أحيانا‏,‏ وهوالصبر‏,‏ وترك مدي زمني للمشكلة لكي تحل فيها‏.‏ فلو وضعت في ذهنك أن المشكلة تحل الآن‏,‏ ستبقي في قلق الانتظار وفي تعب مستمر‏.‏ الله سيحلها في الوقت المناسب‏.‏ عليك إذن بالهدوء في مواجهة المشكلات‏.‏ لأنه لا يمكنك حل مشكلة وأنت مضطرب أو خائف‏.‏ إنما الأعصاب الهادئة تعطي مجالا للتفكير السليم‏.
يبقي مع هذا كله العمل الإيجابي الفعال لحل كل مشكلاتك‏.‏
نقلا عن الاهرام المصرية

:download:

الى هنا اعاننا اللة 
اصلى ان يكون الموضوع سبب 
بركة واستفادة لكل من يقراة 


صلواتكم 
اختكم asmicheal​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مارس 2010)

*ربنا يبارك مجهودكم المتميز
انا هبقى اقراه جزء جزء
يسوع يبارك خدمتكم وعائلتكم
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## asmicheal (7 مارس 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *ربنا يبارك مجهودكم المتميز*
> 
> *انا هبقى اقراه جزء جزء*
> *يسوع يبارك خدمتكم وعائلتكم*
> *سلام ونعمة*​


 

:download:

شكرا ليك ابو تربو 
ياريت لو عندك اضافات من قراءات المميزة 

تزين وتعمق بها هذا الموضوع 
وشكرا لمشاركتك الرائعة دائما


----------

